# Hardware that you should NOT buy



## desiibond (Mar 14, 2008)

Creating this threat to list hardware from which we have to stay away from. Please mention product that's a failure in the market due to issues. Also, please mention what the issue is, is it widespread etc.

Updated list:


*PC's:* 



1) *Lenovo T60* (huge number of hardware bugs from display to wireless)

2) *Dynet Ram*s. bad performance. Go for Kingston, Transcend, Corsair etc.

3) *Cheap SMPS.* Better invest in better SMPS from corsair/tagan/seasonic/antec as 500W+ if you have a good GPU setup and cheap SMPS cannot provide regular/stable voltage and if they face constant load all the time, there is great chance for them to fail. Better be safe than sorry.

4) *1Tb HDDs: *Looking at the high failure rate these days, better to get two 500Gb HDDs by paying just 300-400 bucks more than to get 1Tb HDD and lose huge chunk of data due to crash.

5) *Via chipset* based motherboards (if pc is going to be used for *gaming and for linux*)

6) *Creative Inspire series speakers*: For similar or a bit extra, you get lot lot better speakers from Altec Lansing/Edifier/Logitech. 

7) *XFX 8600GT* (card having heat issues)

8) *Mercury UPS*. good battery but faulty electronics. Though it is fully charged, 6 times out of 10 it will not swtich into battery mode and everything swtiches off.

9) *Intel 945GCNL and 945GCPE* motherboards

10) intex/iball/cheapo membrane keyboards and mouse.

11) *Canon Pixma IP1000* printer. Very noisy, ink runs out very fast, no output tray, flimsy plastic construction.

12) *Notebooks that come with 8600M GT. now, you find better models with 9500GT and 9600GT in the market. *

13) Surround speakers from brands like *Mercury, Intex, iball*. Earlier there used to be lot of price difference between these and creatives/altec lansing/logitech. Now, the difference is minimal and it's always better to for long-term-player's products.

14) *Creative XFi Xtreme audio*. The entry-level model of the X-Fi series, the Sound Blaster X-Fi Xtreme Audio, does not actually have the EMU20K1 chip but is a re-branded Audigy SE, using the same family of chips (CA0106-WBTLF), and even the same drivers. Thus, not only is all of the X-Fi–related processing performed in software, but it also lacks basic hardware acceleration just like the SB Live! 24 bit, the Audigy SE and other budget Soundblaster models. The X-Fi Xtreme Audio does not use the same drivers as the rest of the X-Fi family, some games do not recognize it as being "X-Fi capable hardware", and the device's hardware profile resembles that of older Live! and Audigy cards.

15) *Dell 1908WFP*. contrast issues

16) *Viewsonic 1716W, AOC 913FW, Viewsonic VW1940W, HP L2208w*. poor performance when compared to similar priced models.

17) *promax speakers*. Better get Creatives and AL's for just 200-300 extra.

*18) First gen MSI X58 based boards. *Lot of BIOS issues in this first gen boards.

*18) Seagate . *Firware issues crashing HDD, resulting in total data loss and requires replacement.

19) *Microsoft entry level keyboard: *The keys become hard after few weeks or months. Better stick to Logitech keyboard

20) *Optical Mouse (for gamers) :* With Laser mouse price falling every day, it's time for gamers to ditch that optical mouse and get laser mouse.

21) *AMD Athlon 7750 BE: *Worst Black Edition processor ever designed by AMD. E5200 and Athlon II X2 245 are much better and are available for same price

22) *ASUS dvd burners: *good product but very bad tech support for DVD burners

23) *Altec Lansing VS4621* : very bad bassy audio quality. not worth the price. there are better models for same price.




Mobiles and PMP's:



1) *Nokia 6300* (battery issues, network issues)

2) *Sony Ericsson S600i* (grossly overpriced, ugly, not many features)

3) *chinese phones* frm Techno, el cheapo n el hazardo. el cheapo n el hazardo.... have lead parts, give radiations (harmful ones), n screen starts 2 shift

4) *Nokia N76*. Really bad design. Poor body painint, awkwardly placed headphone jack, not-so-bad keypad design.

5) *Nokia 6233 Music Edition*. This one comes with dock kind of speakers that are not at all worthy. Go for standard 6233. Best phone in 5k-10k category.

6) Motorola S9 headset. Good for looks. Poor audio quality. breaking of sound while on move.

7) Mitashi MWI-4GA. as per digit review, poor music quality and unintuitive menu.

8) *YES YMP 18*. Runs on external batteries and much better models available (run on li-ion) for the same price.

9) *Creative Zen Stone and ipod shuffle*. No display. Models like Sandisk clip, Apacer steno are availalbe for the same price and have decent OLED display. You can also go for Creative Zen Stone Plus that comes with tiny OLED display but costs around 1.2k more

10)* Vodafone magic box*. Much better phones are available for the same price and lot of stores are now giving free SIM with mobile phone purchase.

11) *Mobiblu T10*. Cnet says "The MobiBlu T10 is the worst touch-screen MP3 player we've seen." The MobiBlu T10 is plagued with problems, such as videos that play out of sync with audio; poor voice-recording quality; an abysmal user interface; and games that are awkward to play. 

12) *Samsung and LG low end touch phones*: With these the fun lasts only few days and later, the real problems like buggy OS and non-responsive touch screen come to the fore of experience.

13) *HDD based PMPs*: With flash players reaching 64Gb, it's finally time to dump these bulky and slow HDD based PMPs and go for flash based PMPs.




Miscellaneous:



1) Netgear WG111USB wifi router. pathetic signal reception.

2) *non-jasper XBOX 360*: with it's high failure rate and RRoD, look for jasper, which is the latest version of XBOX 360.​


----------



## Gigacore (Mar 14, 2008)

iPhone - No 3G, Camera sucks


----------



## praka123 (Mar 14, 2008)

VIA powered motherboards(unichrome graphics too sucks!) 
esp to Linux users!


----------



## Faun (Mar 14, 2008)

Seagate HDD


----------



## Gigacore (Mar 14, 2008)

Macbook Air - Cant replace battery 

Floppies - Outdated


----------



## int86 (Mar 14, 2008)

Microtek UPS


----------



## nvidia (Mar 14, 2008)

Gigacore said:


> Floppies - Outdated



XFX 8600GT 256MB DDR3 *UDF-7*
(*You can buy this in case you want to use your graphics card as an electric stove*)


----------



## Cool G5 (Mar 14, 2008)

LG Phones - Very less battery backup in entry range model.

Unbranded China phones,mp3 players etc.


----------



## nish_higher (Mar 14, 2008)

nvidia said:


> XFX 8600GT 256MB DDR3 *UDF-7*
> (*You can buy this in case you want to use your graphics card as an electric stove*)


 
Any New Asus Board that costs 7-10k - i mean the very first lot ,later its fine
Dynet/Tamkor/any other cheapo rams -perform poor
XFX 8800GT Alpha dog - this is a b*t*h !  - same heat issues
XFX 8600GT-every model-heat issues
Seagate Cheetah-no seagate drive is reliable..this one crashes like anything.


----------



## ancientrites (Mar 14, 2008)

dont buy ASUS P5N32-SLI DELUXE motherboard or even if u get for free.Even till today i get horror night dreams


----------



## confused!! (Mar 14, 2008)

Gigacore said:


> iPhone - No 3G, Camera sucks



Overrated Overhyped Phone...


----------



## saqib_khan (Mar 14, 2008)

nish_higher said:


> XFX 8600GT-every model



 

Y r u against? I heard XFX is the best brand in GPU.


----------



## spikygv (Mar 14, 2008)

nah , evga , BFG are better. . 

one more against xfx 8600GT. overheats . first card idled at 67C went upto 105C on ati tool . . replaced card goes upto 82C . better but still not that happy.

mods , please make this sticky.


----------



## nish_higher (Mar 14, 2008)

khansaqib101 said:


> Y r u against? I heard XFX is the best brand in GPU.


i myself own a XFX card..those 2 models i mentioned have heat problems.


----------



## hemant_mathur (Mar 14, 2008)

ancientrites said:


> dont buy ASUS P5N32-SLI DELUXE motherboard or even if u get for free.Even till today i get horror night dreams



Whats wrong with this mobo ?


----------



## nish_higher (Mar 14, 2008)

yea man ! this thread would make more sense if we provide reasons too


----------



## New (Mar 14, 2008)

SAMSUNG optical drive.After few months it starts ejecting the tray without your permission.


----------



## confused!! (Mar 14, 2008)

samsung have a history of tray problem...


----------



## New (Mar 14, 2008)

Yup...SAMSUNG  is only  for monitor.


----------



## hellgate (Mar 14, 2008)

Intel 945GCNL and 945GCPE.
Reason : Most of these mobos end up with probs with the onboard audio chip (Realtek ALC883).


----------



## BULLZI (Mar 14, 2008)

Really useful thread. The buyers will be more cautious from now onwards .


----------



## ancientrites (Mar 14, 2008)

hemant_mathur said:


> Whats wrong with this mobo ?



4 time replacements then finally i got asus p5n32-e sli mobo for exchange i had to pay 3000 extra to rashi and gave me sweet offer.happy ending


----------



## nvidia (Mar 14, 2008)

khansaqib101 said:


> Y r u against? I heard XFX is the best brand in GPU.


It is the best brand alright, but some cards overheat insanely... My 8600GT runs at about 82C under load and i cant overclock it.
One of our forum member's(sagargv) card used to run at more than 95C under load. And he got it replaced.

Like i said before, you can buy XFX 8600GT(the older models) if you want to use your card as an electric stove

@mods: please make this thread a sticky.


----------



## desiibond (Mar 14, 2008)

^^ I've heard about this too. Especially the XFX 8600GT.


----------



## napster007 (Mar 14, 2008)

iphone : with all the above mentioned flaws. i add another "It just sux big time"


----------



## girish.g (Mar 14, 2008)

ipod classic: hard to reach a particular song with the clickwheel if you have a large collection, can't be used as a mass storage
w910: crappy cam, useless features(shake control, accelerometer)


----------



## Gigacore (Mar 14, 2008)

HP OfficeJet 6318 MFD - Carriage gets jammed now and then, ADF is damn slow, Bulky, Printing Speed decreases depending on the load and Slow photo copy speeds. . .


----------



## nish_higher (Mar 14, 2008)

ancientrites said:


> 4 time replacements then finally i got asus p5n32-e sli mobo for exchange i had to pay 3000 extra to rashi and gave me sweet offer.happy ending


the error was...... ?

Further not to buy list-
Moser baer DVDs esp RWs.go for verbatims\sony instead.
Intex PSU
Intex speakers
iBall headphones


----------



## pushkaraj (Mar 14, 2008)

*w580i*
Build quality is *AVERAGE*
Keypad is of *BAD QUALITY*


----------



## nvidia (Mar 14, 2008)

Stay away from Liteon drives... The tray sux and makes a lot of noise...


----------



## Faun (Mar 14, 2008)

*Intex UPS* (damn sucker, battery eater)

MS Basic Optical Mouse


----------



## ssdivisiongermany1933 (Mar 14, 2008)

Dlink Adsl Routers ....lot issues with them


----------



## Gigacore (Mar 14, 2008)

T159 said:


> MS Basic Optical Mouse



I had no probs with my MS Basic Optical Mouse 500 so far. 

Trying to pwn MS hardware as well?


----------



## pushkaraj (Mar 14, 2008)

T159 said:


> MS Basic Optical Mouse


+1

and *MS basic keyboard* as well. The *keys become hard* after some time.


----------



## Gigacore (Mar 14, 2008)

I have no prob with MS Wired Desktop 500 from past 1 and half year.


----------



## desiibond (Mar 14, 2008)

Gigacore said:


> I have no prob with MS Wired Desktop 500 from past 1 and half year.



I agree. No issues for me as well for MS k/b and mouse. Sometimes I feel, "Chalo, Kuch toh accha kaam kiya MS ne" 



pushkaraj said:


> *w580i*
> Build quality is *AVERAGE*
> Keypad is of *BAD QUALITY*



For this phone, my friends in Bangalore are not facing any issues at all. Superb quality.

For the same phone, my uncle and my friends in Andhra are facing lot of issues like frequent hang up etc.


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Mar 14, 2008)

Intex lan cards> got 4 times reploaced within 1 year
Liteon DVDRW: dun read some discs and takes eternity to have a disc detected...apart from that it works fine nd gud.
Creative T6060 : powerful, but only on bass....does creative dun know what treble is!!!!!!!!
Via chipset mobos> especially the IGP..the S3 uniocrome sux..even CS 1.6 @ 800*600 lags like hell


MS basic optical mice buttons feels clumsy after a few months..the buttons just loses its feedback..


----------



## Gigacore (Mar 14, 2008)

i dont know why you guys are blaming MS mouse. I think you guys have damaged it by making angry clicks after ur windows stopped responding. And one thing is for sure, if you use this mouse for gaming, then this sucks. Besides it gets damaged as well. Since i'm not a gamer, I've no issues


----------



## ajaybc (Mar 14, 2008)

Logitech Internet Pro Keyboard mouse combo.It says it is made for windows Vista and doesnt even have a Vista driver yet.


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Mar 14, 2008)

ya, it was subjected to heavy torture during games. And we also added weights on it by fixing weights like metal nuts nd bolts inside it. It works gud with weights, but the buttons lose its tactile feel soon.


----------



## j1n M@tt (Mar 14, 2008)

@Gigacore
I use MS basic USB mouse for CS clan matches.........it ws gud at the beginning, but now it sux....its buttons hav become hard and poor horizontal response .


----------



## sakumar79 (Mar 14, 2008)

If this thread is to be useful, people should not post only based on one-time experience... Even the best hardware product can develop faults in one in a million cases and you might have received the faulty item... So, IMHO, people should post based on multiple experiences (both personal, and heard from other owners)...

Also, the reason should be clear and not biased... For example, Dont say that the iPhone sucks if you have not used it and havent heard it from someone who has used it... While personally I would never buy iPhone, it doesnt mean that it is a bad product (it would be damn hard for it to be a bad product and still win acclaim from a lot of tech and non-tech mags)...

Similarly, I have used one Microtek UPS (for about 2 to 3 years) without problem, a couple of VIA motherboards (they may not be great performers, but they have decent price-performance ratio) and have used many Seagate drives (some for more than 10 years) without problems...

Most of the items I purchase generally are after lot of research, so cannot give any additional items from personal experience right now... If anything else comes to my mind, I will post it later...

Arun


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Mar 14, 2008)

+1 for sakumar79
but i pointed out via boards coz, u cant even thing a bit of gaming with it. Even  the old 98 times game like CS 16 is crawling. But worx well for office use.

and im extremely satisfied with seagate HDDs. nd have seems many WDs gone cr@ppy within months.


----------



## techtronic (Mar 14, 2008)

*I completely agree with the previous 2 posters. I have been a proud Seagate HDD user for about 6 years till now and I am also using Microtek 2 Battery 40 Minutes UPS for about a year now. I dont seem to have a problem.
iPhone, I might tend to disagree with respect to locking it to specific GSM Companies but the look rocks. 
*


----------



## Gigacore (Mar 14, 2008)

can we come back to topic


----------



## hellgate (Mar 14, 2008)

HCL lappies
Reason : 1> Onboard spkrs r a bigtime letdown.
             2>Heat produced is much more than similarly configured lappies from other vendors like HP,Lenovo etc.
             3>Looks anf feels cheap.Personally i dont find the build quality upto the mark.


----------



## Faun (Mar 15, 2008)

so here are my reasons:
*Seagate HDD* : I purchased a seagate SATA II HDD and it has been replaced twice within 6 months, and dunno why but my other two HDDs including this one always heat up a lot (even when case is opened).

*Intex UPS*: No matter how many time I have replaced the batteries, the bugger seems to suck them dry within weeks.

*MS Basic Optical Mouse*: The pointer jumps a lot (tried rough and smooth moue pad too but in vain), contrary logitech mouse performs much better


----------



## hailgautam (Mar 15, 2008)

WD HDDs I have 3 crashed hdds with me, 1st one was in 2002, later i 2004 i bought another thinking i might have a one of bad lcuk, but that too crashed. later dad bought a hdd in 06 as he was not aware, that too crashed.

all my Western Digital HDDs crahed within 6-12 months. Samsung and Segate are working good for me. Specially Samsung, I am a big fan of it. Segate makes noise.

Liteon DVD RW, I got 1 replaced but the other one i am at loss, it would not read anything, but writes fast and good. Samsung is a tray supplier should avoid. LG runs ok for sometime may be a 9-12 months later does the lenses becomes week.

Epson printers: Supplies are difficult to get, unbranded cartridges does not work properly.


----------



## Faun (Mar 15, 2008)

lol...i was thinking of buying WD this time


----------



## hellgate (Mar 15, 2008)

T159 said:


> so here are my reasons:
> *Seagate HDD* : I purchased a seagate SATA II HDD and it has been replaced twice within 6 months, and dunno why but my other two HDDs including this one always heat up a lot (even when case is opened).


 
never had such probs with a Seagate hdd but hav already replaced 2 WD hdds.and the replaced hdds heat up a lot.



> *Intex UPS*: No matter how many time I have replaced the batteries, the bugger seems to suck them dry within weeks.


 
havent used this product.



> *MS Basic Optical Mouse*: The pointer jumps a lot (tried rough and smooth moue pad too but in vain), contrary logitech mouse performs much better


 
i've used MS mice (both wired and wireless) and never had any probs with them.


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Mar 15, 2008)

I has pointer jumping bug on Logitech optical mice. But now Logitech is bundling 1000dpi optical mice with the basic combo. It works fine, but the shape is not that comfortable.

MS too has upgraded the basic optical mouse with V2 and looks cool. But the button feel is same as the old ones. so it might get clumsy too on heavy use.


----------



## nish_higher (Mar 15, 2008)

i own two MS Basic mice.like it says-"basic" so it delivers great basic performance.its not meant for gaming 
and WD hdds-i've got 4 -one is as old as WD in india-no issues.i own a seagate too-every seagate makes more noise and i already got it replaced.i don't wanna say that seagates are bad but all hdd forums say so.they only sell more than WD in india for no good reason.WD run cooler until u stack them together.and thats the case with every HDD. but i guess no one does that (except me) ?


----------



## Gigacore (Mar 15, 2008)

even my pointer jumps sometimes with my MS basic mouse. I dont think that as a major let down


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Mar 15, 2008)

GTX versions of nVidia cards - El Whito Elephanto Pocket Holeo


----------



## spikygv (Mar 15, 2008)

guys , i think we should categorize things in the first page. . no one can read every page in this b4 buying something.. something like choto cheeta's thread where the first page is constantly updated is good to have. what do you guys say ? and plz add in your post whether you want this thread stickied .


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Mar 15, 2008)

ya, it shud be made sticky.
And the products shud be categorized on first page.
+1 dude


----------



## Faun (Mar 15, 2008)

+1 make it sticky and update first page


Gigacore said:


> even my pointer jumps sometimes with my MS basic mouse. I dont think that as a major let down


yeah its a major letdown when u cant get better at the same price (logitech)


----------



## desiibond (Mar 15, 2008)

Updated the list. Added XFX 8600GT, samsung optical drive, Via mobos if pc is for gaming and/or linux.


----------



## pushkaraj (Mar 15, 2008)

sagargv said:


> guys , i think we should categorize things in the first page. . no one can read every page in this b4 buying something.. something like choto cheeta's thread where the first page is constantly updated is good to have. what do you guys say ? and plz add in your post whether you want this thread stickied .



+1



desiibond said:


> For this phone, my friends in Bangalore are not facing any issues at all. Superb quality.
> 
> For the same phone, my uncle and my friends in Andhra are facing lot of issues like frequent hang up etc.



Well, apart from the problems i mentioned the phone is a charm  Trust me, i hav 19 MB free in my 1GB memory stick and the phone has never hanged even once


----------



## nish_higher (Mar 15, 2008)

add seagate <500gb drives
check this forum for seagate drives\wd\samsung--
*forum.hddguru.com/hard-disk-drives-repair-and-data-recovery-f1/
just count the problems..seagate rules in faults 

and from my own experience if the hdd works it never has any trouble otherwise its just a metal case that u send for repair and get back everytime


----------



## sam9s (Mar 15, 2008)

Boys quote the reason for your bad experience....plus one bad experience does not usually makes the product bad.....people here are projecting exceptions as a rule.....speciallly with products like segate and ASUS............


----------



## sjstays (Mar 16, 2008)

i would add another trashcan monger...
 SONY dvd writer... any models!.. but nething under the sun.. but don buy a sony dvd writer.


----------



## kalpik (Mar 16, 2008)

desiibond said:


> 9) Samsung Optical drives


The Samsung SH-S203B/D is THE best DVD Writer out there in the market right now!


----------



## yogi7272 (Mar 16, 2008)

kalpik said:


> The Samsung SH-S203B/D is THE best DVD Writer out there in the market right now!



yup.. along with few liton and pioneer drives ..


----------



## hellgate (Mar 16, 2008)

sjstays said:


> i would add another trashcan monger...
> SONY dvd writer... any models!.. but nething under the sun.. but don buy a sony dvd writer.


 
cant agree with u on this 1.i'm using a SONY dvd writer for more than 2yrs and it hasnt created a single prob for me uptill now.


----------



## lywyre (Mar 16, 2008)

hellgate said:


> cant agree with u on this 1.i'm using a SONY dvd writer for more than 2yrs and it hasnt created a single prob for me uptill now.



Same here . 
In fact I am using 3 and none of them giving any problems. Also an LG which is just as good.

Not to buy: Apple iPod. No way to replace battery or service any parts locally (even in Chennai). Too expensive. Little options and locked to iTunes.


----------



## spikygv (Mar 16, 2008)

^^ try anapod explorer .

i'm using LG dvd riter since 3 yrs .no problem whatsoever.


----------



## praka123 (Mar 16, 2008)

intel original motherboards-My experience in Kerala is it is not possible to get serviced after warranty period as it is almost unserviceable !

Even in warranty time(3yrs),it takes a hell lot of time to get replacement


----------



## nish_higher (Mar 16, 2008)

hey add to the list those 2 mobos posted by hellagate (onboard sound issues), 8800GTxxx alpha dog (heat issues)  and dynet/cheap rams-poor performer,incompatibility with certain boards

and Nokia N76 -- its body color fades within 2-3months-be it grey or red model..Nokia has no solution for that


----------



## gulgulumaal (Mar 16, 2008)

Add SONY-NEC(Liteon) DVD Writer (model no AD-1790A) to the list. Drive makes so much noise....and tray mechanism is so very crude...feels like it's gonna just break away one day...ughh!! 

But my 3 year old LG DVD writer still works flawlessly...and tray mechanism seems so sophisticated by comparison.

This is Off Topic....and not related to hardware...still..
for folks in Kerala...dont buy Asianet internet connection...sucks BIG time...very slow...and connection problems...after using Asianet when I switched to BSNL...feels like heaven


----------



## desiibond (Mar 16, 2008)

kalpik said:


> The Samsung SH-S203B/D is THE best DVD Writer out there in the market right now!



You just got lucky.


----------



## praka123 (Mar 16, 2008)

@gol-golmal:already knows about asianet internet.ADL sucks.but I have heard good things about their digital cable service


----------



## clmlbx (Mar 16, 2008)

1. Sony Dvd Rw's

Reason:- Bought A Pack Of It And All Crashed( Not Working ) After First Used(after Burning) All My Data Lost..4.7 Gb * 5 = 23.5 Gb ..

LOSS OF 23 GB *gigasmilies.googlepages.com/38a.gif *gigasmilies.googlepages.com/38a.gif


2. IBALL BASIC HEADPHONE (RS 200)

REASONG:- GOT REPLACED 5 TIMES IN 2 MONTHS AT LEAST THEY HAVE GOOD CUSTOMER CARE .........


----------



## kalpik (Mar 16, 2008)

desiibond said:


> You just got lucky.


Naah.. Just head over to *club.cdfreaks.com The Samsung drive is definitely the best Writer out there right now! Nothing even comes close!


----------



## techtronic (Mar 17, 2008)

I specifically suggest Digitians not to buy *Seagate SATA I 7 II Drives*.
I have changed my Seagate SATA HDD *6 times* till now.
I got so annoyed that I have completely stopped using that drive and bought a completely new PATA Seagate 80 GB HDD.


----------



## casanova (Mar 17, 2008)

Seagate HDD - Heating issues and more prone to bad sectors than other HDDs like Samsung/Hitcahi/WD

Any H/W from Intex - Low Price, Low quality


----------



## praka123 (Mar 17, 2008)

^my experience with seagate hdd's are better.while samsung hdds are not upto the mark.


----------



## axxo (Mar 17, 2008)

Zebronics 500W Platinum 

Reason: Replaced twice from the same vendor to get only faulty powersupply

Samsung HDDs

Reason:
2gb hdd - problem after 1 month
40gb hdd - bad sectors after 6 months
80gb hdd - No problem...but my fault to get one of its pin broken

Sony/Liteon DVD writers:
Reason:
Well many says they are performers..but in my case it werent..am saying this after using 1 sony combo drive and 2 liteon dvd writers.


Microtek UPS: 
Tried 3 Ups with the same problem....battery down after 1-2yrs of usage.


----------



## desiibond (Mar 17, 2008)

Those having issues with Sony/Liteon/Seagate drives, can you please mention model numbers and purchase year?


----------



## casanova (Mar 17, 2008)

Might be Prakash, you have be referring to older models prior to 2006 end. Seagate HDDs were at their peak at that time but lately, I would say otherwise.

It seems not only we are having favorites, but even the companies have favorite users. 
My Seagate HDD was well used. It got bad sector in first month itself
Whereas my first Samsung HDD worked for cool 5 years despite of the heavy tortures before it went kaput.


----------



## hellgate (Mar 17, 2008)

axxo said:


> Zebronics 500W Platinum
> 
> Reason: Replaced twice from the same vendor to get only faulty powersupply


 
the same thing happened with me.whenever i put the system to sleep the Zebby 5500W Platinum also went to eternal sleep.sent 2 times but all had the same prob.aftre that bought the CM 650W and no issues uptill now.


----------



## juggler (Mar 17, 2008)

Good thread. Would be pretty useful for all of us.


----------



## spyingshadow (Mar 17, 2008)

Never buy Dynet Rams, overclocked 5mhz n boom!!!!! bad timings as well... 5-5-5-15, yuck

dont buy chinese fones frm Techno, el cheapo n el hazardo....
have lead parts, give radiations (harmful ones), n screen starts 2 shift

but Seagate is fine, my 250GB hdd is pretty cool n blazing gast


----------



## desiibond (Mar 17, 2008)

Updated list.



spyingshadow said:


> Never buy Dynet Rams, overclocked 5mhz n boom!!!!! bad timings as well... 5-5-5-15, yuck
> 
> dont buy chinese fones frm Techno, el cheapo n el hazardo....
> have lead parts, give radiations (harmful ones), n screen starts 2 shift
> ...



Yes. I've been using Seagate HDD's for about 9 years. No issues at all.


----------



## ..:: Free Radical ::.. (Mar 21, 2008)

Never buy crappy intex/iball/cheapo membrane keyboards. Take so much force to make a keypress. Speaking from >7yr experience + carpal tunnel.
Get the Samsung Pleomax or the TVS-E Gold if you want a good wired keyboard. Both Logitech and Microsoft make good wireless keyboards.


----------



## spyingshadow (Mar 22, 2008)

absolutely rite..
since i bought ma logitech wireless kit, i feel dead on ne oder keyboard
n intex is d worst crap, i used 2 clean it every fortnight n yet it became stuck every oder day..


----------



## qadirahmed (Mar 23, 2008)

such a nice thread...... thx


----------



## gulgulumaal (Mar 23, 2008)

spyingshadow said:


> absolutely rite..
> since i bought ma logitech wireless kit, i feel dead on ne oder keyboard
> n intex is d worst crap, i used 2 clean it every fortnight n yet it became stuck every oder day..



100% true...never try to save money on keyboard and mouse. Good ones cost so little...u wont save much money on being stingy anyway. Your comfort is worth much more than the money u'd save on a crappy keyb/mouse. 

Never ever get anything lower than a standard logitech/microsoft keyb/mouse.


----------



## heartripple (Mar 26, 2008)

headphone from any brand below Rs. 400



MODS make this thread sticky.It's very useful to buyers.


----------



## kalpik (Mar 26, 2008)

Stickied


----------



## Gigacore (Mar 26, 2008)

Cool


----------



## nithinmohantk (Mar 28, 2008)

I Saw here posts regarding Seagate and WDD HDD's
***************************************

Your hard disk life depends upon how you handles it.. 

Even An Electric Shock can cause damage  to it. Some PSU's and UPS's are generating unnecessary electric shocks. 

If you want to use it for a while go for Branded PSU's like Corsair, Cooler Master etc, don't go for FrontTech, Zebronics, SuperComp etc from my personal Experience, these brands are the worse killers of your computer hardwares.. 

It's cheap for 500/- bucks you will get a PSU, but you should know whether it can handle your requirement..

UPS:: FrontTech, Zebronics, SuperComp, Merchury Worst things.. Cheap.. But useless...

APC or WIPRO with software shutdown will do the best....

HDD's among Seagate and WDD, very rare cases of damages(manufacturing defects) are coming up, all others defects are coming up because of our carelessness.. 

We are going after Cheap things to save money.. Believe me i spend around lot of buck on these and fedup and Now i'm going only for branded ones, afterviewing the Reviews..


----------



## desiibond (Mar 28, 2008)

^^ Totally agree, It's always better to buy products that give good performance per paisa.


----------



## anarchy0x (Mar 31, 2008)

praka123 said:


> intel original motherboards-My experience in Kerala is it is not possible to get serviced after warranty period as it is almost unserviceable !
> 
> Even in warranty time(3yrs),it takes a hell lot of time to get replacement



Yeah i had to wait a month in mumbai for replacement  of my intel 865GBF 2 years back. It was so frustrating, can u imagine a month without a pc??  But last year it got replaced in like 4 days. Thats coz Intel has opened their service centres in bombay.. dunno about kerela though

Gaming lovers dont ever ever ever buy iball flashy 5 button mouses, they really suck for gaming. The mouse arrow goes out of control while playing games. & this is a know issue, not just a problem I had. The 1 had was black snow cat.


----------



## mobilogist (Mar 31, 2008)

very useful thread brothers. i subscribed to it now.


----------



## x3060 (Mar 31, 2008)

its a very good thread thats running now . keep it alive guys


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Mar 31, 2008)

@anarchy0x
its not the problem of the mouse, but the laser sensor being over sensitive. U need a gud surface and some practice to use it. 
I have one and an MX 518 too. Its major downside is crappy driver for seting macros.


----------



## s18000rpm (Apr 1, 2008)

*DONT BUY HP dv 9000 Series Laptops*

HP Pavilion dv9000 series laptop design flaw


----------



## anarchy0x (Apr 1, 2008)

dom i tried using all kinds of flat surfaces & it still gave me problems, also i checked it on the internet, the problem turned out to be a 'known issue'


*www.techtree.com/techtree/jsp/article.jsp?article_id=49978&cat_id=533

"the ball seemed to have a life of its own in games. Normally in First Person Shooters, the vertical scroll button is used to changing weapons. Since the ball is not accurately placed, a little fast paced hand movements in Quake III would result in my rocket launcher changing into the gauntlet. Fellow gamers can imagine how frustrating this can really get. 

The box claims that you can use the ball as a trackball. All I would like to say to that is – Don't try this at home! "



dOm1naTOr said:


> @anarchy0x
> its not the problem of the mouse, but the laser sensor being over sensitive. U need a gud surface and some practice to use it.
> I have one and an MX 518 too. Its major downside is crappy driver for seting macros.


----------



## redhat (Apr 1, 2008)

Dont ever buy the Canin Pixma IP1000 printer.......
They want me to print atleast 1 page everyday n that inplies I buy a new cartridge every 7-8days since their cartridges r damn small!!!!

My HP printer's better, didnt give a drying problem even when I used it after 2 yrs!!!


----------



## desiibond (Apr 1, 2008)

liste updated with hp dv 9000, 6000, canon ip1000 printer, iball/intex mouse


----------



## darklord (Apr 1, 2008)

spyingshadow said:


> Never buy Dynet Rams, overclocked 5mhz n boom!!!!! bad timings as well... 5-5-5-15, yuck



I beg to differ  

*www.thehardwarelabs.com/forums/imagehost/thumb_247f1e6c2559f9.jpg *www.thehardwarelabs.com/forums/imagehost/thumb_247f1e6c356096.jpg

*www.thehardwarelabs.com/forums/imagehost/thumb_247f1e6c07f19b.jpg *www.thehardwarelabs.com/forums/imagehost/thumb_247f1e6c424d20.jpg *www.thehardwarelabs.com/forums/imagehost/thumb_247f1e72b85a0b.jpg *www.thehardwarelabs.com/forums/imagehost/thumb_247f1e72d4ff28.jpg

Something wrong ?  
*www.thehardwarelabs.com/forums/imagehost/thumb_247f1e77ed9e1c.jpg

You talk as if all Kingston,Transcend kits available in the market are rated at 4-4-4-12 or even better 3-3-3-8 or something. 



			
				nish_higher said:
			
		

> Dynet/Tamkor/any other cheapo rams -perform poor



Proof please


----------



## axxo (Apr 1, 2008)

just a question...low latency & timings yield less cpu mhz in overclocking? or irrelevant?


----------



## darklord (Apr 1, 2008)

Timings have got nothing to do with CPU clocks.
If the chipset is strong and the memory can handle it,then high cpu clocks coupled with high memory speeds and tighters timings is easily possible.


----------



## ashok jain (Apr 1, 2008)

pushkaraj said:


> *w580i*
> Build quality is *AVERAGE*
> Keypad is of *BAD QUALITY*


As per reviwers choice , w580i is good phone , comapre to nokias crap mobiles.



T159 said:


> *Intex UPS* (damn sucker, battery eater)
> 
> MS Basic Optical Mouse


Dear users ,

in UPS trust only emersons & APC all others are Basic china models.



sjstays said:


> i would add another trashcan monger...
> SONY dvd writer... any models!.. but nething under the sun.. but don buy a sony dvd writer.


Dear,

Sony DVD writers are good , dont buy OEM sony DVD writer only buy Box one , 

OEM SOny DVD writer IS MFG by NEC , Its fully Crap product , Rashi is selling UNDER Sony OEM brand , its not at all sony drive , its OEM drive , very low performance & very slow response time.

so guys only buy box pack SONY DVD writter , Q190



kalpik said:


> The Samsung SH-S203B/D is THE best DVD Writer out there in the market right now!


Apart from trey issue with samsung drives , the new latest model is very fast & acurate in terms of DVD .



lywyre said:


> Same here .
> In fact I am using 3 and none of them giving any problems. Also an LG which is just as good.
> 
> Not to buy: Apple iPod. No way to replace battery or service any parts locally (even in Chennai). Too expensive. Little options and locked to iTunes.


as far as i know any ipod has very good sound with very best look.

apple has introduce very good product in form of ipod . its very good in terms of sound & funcionality.

as far as sound no one is near to ipod .



praka123 said:


> intel original motherboards-My experience in Kerala is it is not possible to get serviced after warranty period as it is almost unserviceable !
> 
> Even in warranty time(3yrs),it takes a hell lot of time to get replacement


yes , service related issue intel sucks...



casanova said:


> Seagate HDD - Heating issues and more prone to bad sectors than other HDDs like Samsung/Hitcahi/WD
> 
> Any H/W from Intex - Low Price, Low quality


 HITACHI / WD both are good product with good performance.



nithinmohantk said:


> I Saw here posts regarding Seagate and WDD HDD's
> ***************************************
> 
> Your hard disk life depends upon how you handles it..
> ...


 Totally Agree..........


----------



## darklord (Apr 1, 2008)

ashok jain said:


> Dear,
> 
> Sony DVD writers are good , dont buy OEM sony DVD writer only buy Box one ,
> 
> ...



Sony and NEC formed an alliance to float a new brand called Opti-Arc and all current Sony drives are Opti-Arc. I wouldnt say its crap but its nothing spectacular either.Why would RASHI sell it as OEM SOny brand, Sony markets the drives, Rashi sells it, why drag Rashi into this ? I dont see any reaosn for blaming Rashi in this scenario.


----------



## s18000rpm (Apr 1, 2008)

Dont BUY Zebronics AntiBiotic cabinet *with supplied 400Watts PSU*

or suffer the consequence  (watch the video)

*i.ytimg.com/vi/v53Qjz71his/default.jpg
Cold Start - Turbo Charged PSU

If you buy the cabinet, then buy the PSU separatley, of better brands.


----------



## pratik03 (Apr 1, 2008)

+1
for zebronics 400w basic psu got it with zebronics gforce cabi
cabinet is good but psu failed after 6 months

it is better to buy zebronics cabi without bundled psu


----------



## spyingshadow (Apr 2, 2008)

darklord said:


> I beg to differ
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Well, i guess my burnt ram slots are proof enough (hv sold it aftr repairs, got no pics)
Not only dat, even agent 001 recommends not 2 buy dynet 

first thing it's chinese, not 2 say many oders r n't but stil oders hv a gud history out of china (i hate china anyway subconsciously)
secondly, a corsair, kingston or transcend WILL perform better dan dynet anyday
n, d person i gave my mobo 4 repairs told me d ram had huge niggles n didn't work in his spare mobo, dat might b coz of my daredevilness but a 5mhz oc isn't dat big, n dat too at 5-5-5-15
finally i believe a few hundred rs. spent 4 peace of mind r worth it, wid d added security of sum oc atleast....
i hv seen even symmtronics ram perform better dan dat (both DDR n DDR2)
but if u hv had gud experirence wid dynet, plz tell me!!!


Also, people every1's sayin not 2 buy dis n dat.
if u luk properly, den optical drives frm LG, Samsung, Lite-on, Sony can't b bought (goin by d posts) now who's supplyin pioneer here in india????
so ppl plz at least suggest sumthing else in return n also just dont post coz o' ur personal prejudice or bad luck!!!


----------



## darklord (Apr 2, 2008)

spyingshadow said:


> Well, i guess my burnt ram slots are proof enough (hv sold it aftr repairs, got no pics)
> Not only dat, even agent 001 recommends not 2 buy dynet
> 
> first thing it's chinese, not 2 say many oders r n't but stil oders hv a gud history out of china (i hate china anyway subconsciously)
> ...



Well, i guess my burnt ram slots are proof enough (hv sold it aftr repairs, got no pics) -------> Burnt memory slots have nothing to do with memory.Its not a memory fault at all.Memory slot can fry only if the memory module is not seated in the slot properly.Whose fault is that ? Dont blame the memory for no good reason.


first thing it's chinese, not 2 say many oders r n't but stil oders hv a gud history out of china (i hate china anyway subconsciously)----> Asus Boards are made in China,so are Gigabyte,DFI,Abit etc etc... Most of the Graphics cards from Nvidia that you buy are generally made by a single OEM who IS based in China.
Most of the stuff you buy for computers IS made in China.
All the products are mostly made in China, in case of motherboard,early samples of high end boards are made in Taiwan, mass production happens in China.

n, d person i gave my mobo 4 repairs told me d ram had huge niggles n didn't work in his spare mobo, dat might b coz of my daredevilness but a 5mhz oc isn't dat big, n dat too at 5-5-5-15-------> If you managed to fry the slot, possibility is that the memory is dead too,maybe there isnt physical damage visible but it can be damaged,how do you expect it to work ?



secondly, a corsair, kingston or transcend WILL perform better dan dynet anyday------> No Proof no talk 

but if u hv had gud experirence wid dynet, plz tell me!!! -----> Didnt you see my earlier post ? I have posted results with the memory fairly overclocked.Check the earlier post, there is your proof.


----------



## amrawtanshx (Apr 7, 2008)

I have had worst nightmares using Seagate 250GB.
It is 2 months old and I have got it replaced 2 times already(still waiting for the third one)

I have lost whooping 220+170=390GB  WITHIN 2 months........ Would u believe it   ??????

Anyways WD Cavair 160GB IS working fine.


----------



## iChaitanya (Apr 7, 2008)

Never ever buy any Seagate hard disk.

Always go for Western Digital or even Hitachi.
Even i am fed up of replacing my Seagate HDD. I have replaced my HDD many times! I have lost the count!


----------



## pushkaraj (Apr 7, 2008)

ashok jain said:


> As per reviwers choice , w580i is good phone , comapre to nokias crap mobiles.



I said that the build quality is poor. The buttons seem to b so delicate as if they gonna pop out any moment.


----------



## Power UP (Apr 13, 2008)

Seagate Hard drive.

It just keeps on crashing windows 40 to 50% time during bootup.

The problem exists even on a freshly formated windows install with no third party software. The same problem exists with my friend who has a 250Gb one.

I used to use Samsung hard drives and never had any problems.

Tip. If you change your booting partition to FAT32 instead of NTFS, the crashing comes down to 20 to 30%.........but it still  crashes


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Apr 15, 2008)

asus stuff.only bios updates and compatibility issues


----------



## Jayanth.M.P (Apr 16, 2008)

Seagate Harddrives...... Drives that never ever go smooth. I have had seagate for 5+ years..... its serviced like 9 times already.


----------



## Zangetsu (Apr 17, 2008)

axxo said:


> Samsung HDDs
> Reason:
> 2gb hdd - problem after 1 month
> * 40gb hdd - bad sectors after 6 months*
> 80gb hdd - No problem...but my fault to get one of its pin broken



I've been using 40GB HDD for the past 4yrs & facing not a single problem
this shud be applicable 2 seagate drives AFAIK

Dont Buy any i-ball products they r cheap & faulty
reason: my frnds i-ball left & ryt ctrl buttons r not working....


also 4 gigabyte mobo the product is not as good as msi,abit,evga,asus


----------



## desiibond (Apr 17, 2008)

KaranTh85 said:


> also 4 gigabyte mobo the product is not as good as msi,abit,evga,asus


 
subjective

some feel asus is better. some feel gigabyte is better and other feel Intel's better. It all depends on how to pick up mobo. Always, ask online communities before getting a mobo


----------



## darklord (Apr 18, 2008)

Gigabyte boards made by Dlink in India were horrible, Gigabyte boards made by Gigabyte in China/Taiwan are one of the most well built boards i have come across.


----------



## keith_j_snyder2 (Apr 19, 2008)

There is another good reason why one should go for WD instead of Seagate.
WD also provide SATA power connector as well as Molex on the HDD.

BTW sweet thread, didn't noticed, glad this comes to a sticky one.


----------



## pratik03 (Apr 19, 2008)

darklord said:


> Gigabyte boards made by Dlink in India were horrible, Gigabyte boards made by Gigabyte in China/Taiwan are one of the most well built boards i have come across.



+1

don't buy gigabyte board which has Dlink seal on box.


----------



## realdan (Apr 23, 2008)

sony dru-170C....fast but dvd writing capability failed in no time

first i cannot write to dvd..
then after sometime i cannot read dvd-r, dvd+r or dvdrw media but can view it in isobuster though it can read the usual dvd like movie one and digit dvd
then it can no longer read dvd-r and similar media using isobuster and also cannot read usual dvd like movie and digit dvd
now it can only read all cd and burnt them too


----------



## arun_cool (Apr 23, 2008)

Product :Acer 1716W

Reason oor viewing angle..............

proof:

*img530.imageshack.us/img530/4843/dsc01491fb4.th.jpg


*img152.imageshack.us/img152/9280/dsc01499xk2.th.jpg


----------



## ajaybc (Apr 23, 2008)

Viewsonic 1912Wb
It is not a problem with it actually.But due to it's size u need to set the resolution of games to 1400X900 (it's native resolution) but the games will start framing then.U need to have a really powerful graphics card


----------



## madhavan46 (Apr 23, 2008)

intel D102 motherboard(it is not in the market now) with dual core processor, the problem arises from from audio to graphic acceleration,i had seen 3 system with the same problem...........................


----------



## spp_itim (Apr 24, 2008)

madhavan46 said:


> intel D102 motherboard(it is not in the market now) with dual core processor, the problem arises from from audio to graphic acceleration,i had seen 3 system with the same problem...........................


 
Right Madhavan. Never buy this combo if available any more in your city.


----------



## romeo_8693 (Apr 26, 2008)

mercury ups: it never manages to switch on to battery supply...
samsung combo: cud not read few dvd and tray issues

as for seagate HD neva had any problem for last 4 yrs...


----------



## Riteshonline (May 10, 2008)

# i ball Power supply in even first time BLAamm!!!!!!!!!*gigasmilies.googlepages.com/actions1.gif

# Samsung CD-COMBO-DVD Drives reading Problem!*gigasmilies.googlepages.com/bsod.gif

# LG Monitor poore Picture*gigasmilies.googlepages.com/109.gif

# SONY TFT Bad Service!!!!!!*gigasmilies.googlepages.com/s10.gif


Continue!!!!!!!!


----------



## blackpearl (May 10, 2008)

All Intex products.


----------



## nish_higher (May 12, 2008)

Intex products definitely..also IBall combos,headphones ,etc
poor build quality and poor performance


----------



## clifford (May 12, 2008)

Pentium  II computer's..... well if u get it for free...... PLZ PLZ dont take or buy second hand


----------



## Cool G5 (May 12, 2008)

clifford said:


> Pentium  II computer's..... well if u get it for free...... PLZ PLZ dont take or buy second hand



What was that? Sarcacism???


----------



## quan chi (May 15, 2008)

*well i want an smps of 400-430 watt which will be good.one of my friend told me i ball is quite good.and it comes around rs500.*


----------



## keith_j_snyder2 (May 15, 2008)

quan chi said:


> *well i want an smps of 400-430 watt which will be good.one of my friend told me i ball is quite good.and it comes around rs500.*



Wrong thread mate! Try Basic Guide Purchase a New System

TO EVERYONE: Try to keep the threads clean!


----------



## quan chi (May 15, 2008)

*oh sorry.*


----------



## coolest111 (May 18, 2008)

8400gs from my recent horrible experience.........
working worst than onboard graphics


----------



## dhanusaud (May 18, 2008)

NavTech & Tech-Com products. . . . . . . . really brand worst quality.


----------



## desiibond (May 18, 2008)

coolest111 said:


> 8400gs from my recent horrible experience.........
> working worst than onboard graphics


 
Can't expect more from entry level GPU. It' targeted at HTPC users having pretty old PC's, only advantage is that it's a directX10 card. If you bought this card with gaming in mind, sorry, it was your selection that went wrong and not the card.

Stay away from Samsung 932NW. Instead get Dell 198WFT, which comes for same price and has DVI port, better contast and better build quality.


----------



## coolest111 (May 19, 2008)

desiibond said:


> Can't expect more from entry level GPU. It' targeted at HTPC users having pretty old PC's, only advantage is that it's a directX10 card. If you bought this card with gaming in mind, sorry, it was your selection that went wrong and not the card.


i think you can't read my post properly.....pls see it again......
i said it was working worst than onboard graphics.......i bought it after reading this month digit where agent001 says it is better to have entry level GPU than onboard graphics and they also have mentioned that 8400gs is a gud buy............lol....


----------



## keith_j_snyder2 (May 19, 2008)

coolest111 said:


> i think you can't read my post properly.....pls see it again......
> i said it was working worst than onboard graphics.......i bought it after reading this month digit where agent001 says it is better to have entry level GPU than onboard graphics and they also have mentioned that 8400gs is a gud buy............lol....



Agent001 is right but somehow ur graphics card is a culprit, u can get it changed in warranty. What brand do u have?


----------



## desiibond (May 19, 2008)

coolest111 said:


> i think you can't read my post properly.....pls see it again......
> i said it was working worst than onboard graphics.......i bought it after reading this month digit where agent001 says it is better to have entry level GPU than onboard graphics and they also have mentioned that 8400gs is a gud buy............lol....


 
what is the onboard graphics chipset that you have and what is the amount of RAM installed?


----------



## kumarmohit (May 19, 2008)

Netgear WG USB Wifi dongles. The damed thing drops connectionn every 5 minutes. has to be disabled and enabled again to be used. Imagine doing that every 5 minutes. grr!


----------



## Plasma_Snake (May 19, 2008)

Well I would like to share my experiences also. First of all I have seen a lot of dirt being tossed on Seagate HDD ands PSU's by companies like Frontech etc. I've been using a 400GB Seagate SATA HDD for last 2 years and recently added another Seagate 160GB HDD to my system. Also my Frontech cabinet had a 350W Frontech PSU bundled with it and till now I haven't got a single glitch from the two. You might call me lucky and in PSU's case I might be but I use my machine for downloading purposes(HOME 1350 UL) so my system is practically ON 24x7 so acc. to some of you Frontech PSU should have gone kaput by this time but it hasn't and proving to be quite sturdy, but I'm gonna change it soon(Better Safe than Sorry). 
Yeah on Burners front, my initial Sony DVD Writer burnt out just in a year. Since I had replacement warranty on it so I threw in 150 bucks more and got myself a Samsung DVD writer which is working very good right now.
My T6060 is all boom boom bang bang no chhun chhun. Also its wired remotes cable has already got itself vasectomies and since no shitty replacement is available for the remote alone gotta do with some desi jugaad


----------



## coolest111 (May 19, 2008)

keith_j_snyder2 said:


> Agent001 is right but somehow ur graphics card is a culprit, u can get it changed in warranty. What brand do u have?


 
xfx is the brand.....



desiibond said:


> what is the onboard graphics chipset that you have and what is the amount of RAM installed?


intel graphics media accelerator.......2gb ram......


----------



## desiibond (May 20, 2008)

^^^hmm. 8400GS is definitely better than the Intel IGP. as suggested by keith, take it to the service center and get it checked.


----------



## acewin (May 20, 2008)

kumarmohit said:


> Netgear WG USB Wifi dongles. The damed thing drops connectionn every 5 minutes. has to be disabled and enabled again to be used. Imagine doing that every 5 minutes. grr!



I have got my friend a netgear USB dongle, will check if he is gettin any issues with this. If it is then its really bad. I actually went by the name netgear, they provide good wireless solutions, my sis' system has got netgear wireless card(not USB) it is working alright.


----------



## komalbrar (May 22, 2008)

Deal all, reading your posts one can guess we should not buy any hardware of any brand. Please don't quote all this. Whenever you buy some hardware look the company background, quality and service. This can be better judged from past experience, online & magazine reviews.


----------



## desiibond (May 22, 2008)

komalbrar said:


> Deal all, reading your posts one can guess we should not buy any hardware of any brand. Please don't quote all this. Whenever you buy some hardware look the company background, quality and service. This can be better judged from past experience, online & magazine reviews.


 
Thats' the reason why I am updating the list in the first post (based on multiple inputs). 

there are some posts in the thread that are subjective to the user. That doesn't mean that the product is bad. But there are some products like Mercury motherboards, local made speakers that really really sucks. That's why this thread is. At least, people will know what's good and what's bad.


----------



## komalbrar (May 23, 2008)

Dear friend...

May I also help you updating the basic list, as I'm also very serious about the bad and good companies. And my opinion regarding a brand will be Yes or No.


----------



## manasgta (May 25, 2008)

I don't no if ppl. here will agree with me or not but i feel that Intex products aren't that bad and i say this purely on my experience.The intex products i use are: mouse,keyboard,cabinet,psu,2.1 speakers.I've never had any problems with any one them for the last 4 yrs.However i feel the the speakers aren't that good but that's coz i chose the model that was  very cheap.My friend has recently bought intex 2.1 speakers at Rs.750 (a little expensive than mine) and they work fine.However they won't give u audio experience that u can get from "creative" but at that price what more could u expect.I would say that Intex provides good(not great though) products at low prices,ideal for a budget pc.


----------



## hellgate (May 26, 2008)

Intex psus r the worst of the lot.had to replace psu 5 times when under warranty.all these local psus r good only for powering the most basic of the pcs.also these psus hav pwr jitter probs.

Supercom ups r not good.u can get 1 for bout 1.5k for 600va.my vendor mostly sell this ups and these r the ones that come back for repairing every other day.


----------



## paranj (May 26, 2008)

dont ever get Duracell rechargebale batteries! Buy the more expensive Uniross ones. And dont buy the Steelseries equipment. They just charge for the tag "Professional Gaming" but its F****** Piece of **** (All including mouse and headsets and mats)


----------



## keith_j_snyder2 (May 27, 2008)

Microsoft KB+mouse 500....something model no.

Worst mouse ever used!


----------



## paranj (May 27, 2008)

Dont buy Reliance net. It changes ur Ping from time to time (30 mins to an hour) and all that u were downloading will be gone.


----------



## spikygv (May 27, 2008)

^^ what ? changing ping times ?? how can that matter to downloads getting cut off ?


----------



## paranj (May 27, 2008)

Hey thanks for the heads up! Its not "PING" it was supposed to be IP. hehe sorry for confusing!


----------



## NoasArcAngel (May 29, 2008)

and also cheap cooler master cpu coolers instead of cooling theyll roast your cpu!!1


----------



## sonicspeed (May 29, 2008)

intex headphones for rs100-150.they have bad sound quality.


----------



## sreenidhi88 (May 29, 2008)

dont buy sony dvd writers.got lot of problems with digit's recommended sony dru 830 a.i hav just completed a year ,and it has stopped recognizing dvd's.


----------



## paranj (May 29, 2008)

WTF^^?

I have the same and works like a charm


----------



## sreenidhi88 (May 29, 2008)

really ?i am surprised.my friend and i both of them brought it at the same time ,and both of them hav started giving problems.the problem's with the dvd part.cd part works fine


----------



## kalpik (May 29, 2008)

Yup.. Sony DVD Writers suck


----------



## paranj (May 29, 2008)

NO mine works fine. Learn to take care of ur things


----------



## hellgate (May 30, 2008)

using a SONY DRU DRU-720 for bout 2.5yrs and it still workin fine only minor probs once in a blue moon.though hav flashed it with LiteON SOHW-1693S firmware.


----------



## asingh (May 30, 2008)

Some speakers I saw..*PROMAX* speakers. 

Totally useless. Picked up a 2.1 set. Cables were bad..did not work...one channel suddenly stops working. Will soon throw them out my balcony. What a waste of money. The demo sounded so nice in the shop..!!!


----------



## paranj (May 31, 2008)

^why did u buy them? did u know WTFH is Promax? It m8 be sum ALIENISH company! lol


----------



## acewin (Jun 1, 2008)

its not  always that we are very lucky that our hardware keeps on going on long. 
@asigh how much did you loose on this speaker and did it had any warranty.
we get 2.1 speakers from altec lansing and creative for 1200-1300 what made you think of promax


----------



## asingh (Jun 3, 2008)

Now I (we) know what PROMAX is. Though not alien. It is manufactured in the hills of the himalayas (similiar to mineral water)  ..thats what the box said....will take a pic tomorrow and attach here...(how do we attach images here)....

I guess I had my bout of craziness...! Gosh...!

RS 650/---- ( el cheapo = el bad)

They said they have warranty...but I called and told about the channel issue..they said...cables could be faulty. I put in new ones (the original ones never worked)...still same issue. 

Learnt my lesson. Dont go the cheap way.


----------



## nish_higher (Jun 8, 2008)

Another addition--

Cooler Master 600W EXtreme Power PSU..
This has no 8pin CPU connector which is recommended for all new motherboards.you can run everything on stock but during overclocking u will encounter BSODs and ultimately look for a good PSU.This issue is more with Quads and E8 series.


9800GTX - Until and unless u planning to do a Tri SLi dont get this card.9600GT and 8800GT are way ahead and the new ATi cards will be better.


----------



## atish (Jun 8, 2008)

LOL I feel I am screwd.... I have 945 mobo(unused) and dynet RAM (worked fine).......


----------



## Ashutosh Malik (Jun 9, 2008)

dont buy seagate 160GB HDD.got lot of problems and replace 4 times...still getting problems


----------



## krates (Jun 9, 2008)

K550I camera quality suxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx !!!



sreenidhi88 said:


> dont buy sony dvd writers.got lot of problems with digit's recommended sony dru 830 a.i hav just completed a year ,and it has stopped recognizing dvd's.



mine ios working fine ..........

No one must buy umax speakers


----------



## desiibond (Jun 9, 2008)

Ashutosh Malik said:


> dont buy seagate 160GB HDD.got lot of problems and replace 4 times...still getting problems


 
and the same HDD I am using for the past 3 years without any problem and still it rocks.


----------



## asingh (Jun 11, 2008)

desiibond said:


> and the same HDD I am using for the past 3 years without any problem and still it rocks.


 

So is mine..rockin'...!!!!


----------



## piyush2202 (Jun 24, 2008)

NEVER opt for WD external or internal drives. I had my internal replaced 3 times within warranty and finally exchanged it the 4th time with a Seagate which I have been using for the last 5 years. The WD used to have problems with data getting corrupt at regular intervals. Sometimes all my songs would be corrupt, sometimes my dad's data and sometimes even windows itself!!!

The external drive has issues with heating up. It does not have any data corruption problems. But they tend to blow out within 3-4 years of use which is quite little. Samsung's externals can run for more than 5 years.


----------



## Jayanth.M.P (Jun 25, 2008)

Seagate sucks man......atleast in bangalore (nearly 8-9 of my friends have seagate and all of them have got their hdds RMAd atleast 3 times). WD rocks on that part...my internal 250 GB WD and External 500 GB WD both are running just fine.


----------



## desiibond (Jun 25, 2008)

Guys, please stop this seagate sucks and WD sucks. These are the two best HDD manufacturers. The problem is just subjective. Someone never faced any problem with Seagate and some had lot of issues with seagate. And same is for WD.

Harddrive safety precautions: *www.data-recovery-info.com/hard-drive-precautions.html


----------



## sjstays (Jun 30, 2008)

desiibond said:


> Guys, please stop this seagate sucks and WD sucks. These are the two best HDD manufacturers. The problem is just subjective. Someone never faced any problem with Seagate and some had lot of issues with seagate. And same is for WD.
> 
> Harddrive safety precautions: *www.data-recovery-info.com/hard-drive-precautions.html


 
rightly said.. because ama seagte user for the last 6 years. my first hdd crasged for the first time after 5 years, when i bought this new seagate hdd of 250 gb, it crashed in the first month itself, and the replacement hdd deosnt work good either!


----------



## victor_rambo (Jul 1, 2008)

This thread saved me. I would else just bought those dynet RAMS. Thanks Desiibond.
btw here more about my RAM purchase at *thinkdigit.com/forum/showpost.php?p=873690&postcount=1890


----------



## vijayb (Jul 5, 2008)

Hi 

Speaker: Mercury SW 980 R (With FM)
              Woofer doesn't work on low volume
              Woofer overpowered by speakers on High Volume.
              Bad Low frequency driver.
              But Good FM

Keyboard: Samsung Pleomax Series
               Enter stuck after few months.

UPS : APC 
         Costlier than other ups in the market.
         Got a problem in First Week of Purchase
         Replaced By Company in 4 Days On Site SERVICE.


----------



## desiibond (Jul 7, 2008)

vijayb said:


> Hi
> 
> 
> UPS : APC
> ...



Joke of the day.


----------



## jigu (Jul 8, 2008)

FIRST, thanks for starting thread,

this help me a lot.

but time to time it looks like people r posting their own problem.
so before posting be sure others having similar problem too.


----------



## jebasingh85 (Jul 8, 2008)

ADD Gefore fx 5200 128mb to the list 
sucks to the core


----------



## nish_higher (Jul 8, 2008)

^ do u even know how old card is that?it was one of the best cards of its time.

this thread is for reporting faulty builds/products and those which have a better alternative available.


----------



## topgear (Jul 8, 2008)

^^^ Ya, right said mate.That was the first card on DirectX 9 era by nvidia ( if I'm not wrong ) I also have one gigabyte geforce fx 5200 gfx card though it's not powerful I can still play nfs carbon, most wanted and other old games with this one.

*Stay away from :

Mora Motherboards ( actually any product made by Mora )
Starlite Rams.
Smasung pleomax CD RW's.
Frontec PSU*


----------



## webarchitect (Jul 10, 2008)

Red Fox Motherboards....still having compatibility issues with this one.


----------



## gamer669 (Jul 15, 2008)

jebasingh85 said:


> ADD Gefore fx 5200 128mb to the list
> sucks to the core


 
Hey dude at least you shuld know Fx5200 256mb was best performer of it's time in low end cards. By the way, i feel that card has got no use today. I can't run any good games today.

I guess all SAMSUNG  & LG optical drives suck except few. I bought 2 samsung drives, both of them gave me trouble.One of 'em refused to read any DVD drive though it was a combo. Seriously talking, **** on people who try to sell SAMSUNG and LG you !!!!!!!


----------



## Ecko (Jul 29, 2008)

paranj said:


> Dont buy Reliance net. It changes ur Ping from time to time (30 mins to an hour) and all that u were downloading will be gone.


100000000000000 times agree
kick those ba$tard$
GO for anything u want but not reliance


----------



## desiibond (Jul 29, 2008)

hmm. okay. am using TATA Indicom and it's pretty reliable (atleast in my locality).


----------



## shanket (Jul 31, 2008)

Lenovo 3000 410G Notebook PC.
Major issues with the touchpad and deriver support.


----------



## iorhld (Aug 6, 2008)

HP premium 800 VA UPS.what the hell!!! on power cuts the whole computer system shuts down(just like u are connected to the grid without UPS) and restarts with power from the battery,then whats the point of having an UPS!!!

the UPS is connected to the CPU via USB but most of the the time on computer restarts the computer fails to detect the UPS and i have to manually disconnect and reconnect the USB wire.

also backup time of just 16 minutes and i paid Rs 3100 for this bloody piece of ****.


----------



## nish_higher (Aug 6, 2008)

^which power supply do u own?


----------



## s18000rpm (Aug 6, 2008)

iorhld said:


> HP premium 800 VA UPS.what the hell!!! on power cuts the whole computer system shuts down(just like u are connected to the grid without UPS) and restarts with power from the battery,then whats the point of having an UPS!!!
> 
> the UPS is connected to the CPU via USB but most of the the time on computer restarts the computer fails to detect the UPS and i have to manually disconnect and reconnect the USB wire.
> 
> also backup time of just 16 minutes and i paid Rs 3100 for this bloody piece of ****.


USB? 
my APC UPS doesnt have USB... but windows detects it.
in power option in windows, see whether UPS is shown, try to set some scheme (forgot what its name is).

try without connecting the USB.

btw for 3.1k you get 15-20min of back-up only
APC 500 costed 2.5k, its back-up time is 10-15mins (with monitor plugged), 25+ without monitor(jus CPU & modem plugged in)


----------



## nvidia (Aug 6, 2008)

jebasingh85 said:


> ADD Gefore fx 5200 128mb to the list
> sucks to the core


Dude even the HD4870X2, GTX280 will be obsolete after a few years. 
But i think he is right. The card must be added to the list. The problem is some of the dealers hand you a 5200 if you dont know anything about graphics cards.


----------



## ajayritik (Aug 6, 2008)

Lite on DVD writer. I know many people here would not agree with me but I faced couple of issues with it already. LH20A1S is the model number


----------



## nvidia (Aug 6, 2008)

^^I agree with you. Even i have the 20X DVD writer. I'm not sure whats the name. 
Its got a lot of problems. The tray isn't good, sometimes the disc wont read properly. Must stay away from them.


----------



## gamer669 (Aug 9, 2008)

nvidia said:


> ^^I agree with you. Even i have the 20X DVD writer. I'm not sure whats the name.
> Its got a lot of problems. The tray isn't good, sometimes the disc wont read properly. Must stay away from them.



have you gone insane! lite-On are the best performers. I have got Lite on 20A4P recently and it's perfect. Accodrding to test, lite on outperformes mos of 'em. However, i am not sure about 20A1S version.Try out 20A4P, cheap and good


----------



## nvidia (Aug 9, 2008)

^^I'm not sure about the one you have, but the one i have sucks to the core. Too many problems with it.


----------



## nish_higher (Aug 9, 2008)

gamer669 said:


> have you gone insane! lite-On are the best performers. I have got Lite on 20A4P recently and it's perfect. Accodrding to test, lite on outperformes mos of 'em. However, i am not sure about 20A1S version.Try out 20A4P, cheap and good


some specific models have issues and its not that every model should go bad.any company can manufacture faulty hardware or one with low build quality.
even i have a LG Super multi dvd writer thats cursed by many,but for me it has lasted more than my other dvd writers and is still going,but i definitely wont advice someone to get that


----------



## hansraj (Aug 9, 2008)

I owned two Samsung DVD drives... a dvd reader and another writer. Both of them started having strange but similar problems. First the symptoms appeared in the reader and finally it became useless. Then the writer too is follwing its elder brother and troubling me now. The problems are
1. Fails to read CD/DVD at times and keeps on ejecting the tray
2. If i fail to keep any CD/DVD in the tray and close it then even GOD cant open it for me using normal means... i have to open it using the "pin inside hole" method.
 I have suggested all my friends to go for any drive but for Samsung. I have recieved similar feedback from others having samsung drives.


----------



## asingh (Aug 14, 2008)

s18000rpm said:


> USB?
> my APC UPS doesnt have USB... but windows detects it.
> in power option in windows, see whether UPS is shown, try to set some scheme (forgot what its name is).
> 
> ...



How can Windows..detect..your APC UPS..when it does not have USB. What is the connection medium....???? With no connection between UPS and system (not talking about the literal electrical connec cable)....whats the point to tweak power setting for battery..?


----------



## s18000rpm (Aug 14, 2008)

asigh said:


> How can Windows..detect..your APC UPS..when it does not have USB. What is the connection medium....???? With no connection between UPS and system (not talking about the literal electrical connec cable)....whats the point to tweak power setting for battery..?



i dont know how windows detects my APC UPS, but it does.


----------



## codesuperking (Aug 15, 2008)

My additions. 

A air blower by black and berry. Its available in Nehru Place at around 300Rs.. No warranty. I tried it and it got heated up in a matter of minutes. After using it for 10 mins., its motor started giving rumbling sounds. Buy Compressed Air cans but not available in Nehru Place 

Intex keyboards. Utter crap. Replcaed it with Logitech keyboard. Happy ever since.


----------



## amrawtanshx (Aug 15, 2008)

gamer669 said:


> have you gone insane! lite-On are the best performers. I have got Lite on 20A4P recently and it's perfect. Accodrding to test, lite on outperformes mos of 'em. However, i am not sure about 20A1S version.Try out 20A4P, cheap and good



Ya ... I support this view. 
I am using Lite On writers for 1.5 years ...
And hasn't given me any problems.
Even my friends using Lite On one's haven't.


----------



## gamer669 (Aug 15, 2008)

Guys i would say you all stay away from all chinese goods electrical, electronic or whatever. They are cheap but actually are disgusting and thier life span is short.


----------



## mikael_schiffer (Aug 16, 2008)

I too have complaints about Lite-On models

My freind too had to replace it, good thing was that it was only Rs 1400 that time. It gave us so much trouble we actually thought the computer dealer (we buy from same shops) had given us a fake chines maal


AND NEVER BUY  USB PEN DRIVES that are CHEAPER THAN MARKET PRICE, EVEN IF IT IS BRANDED. I bought Kingston DataTraveler 8 Gb for Rs 800. I was so happy that i got a good deal. AFter 1 week, PEN DRIVE GOT fCKED, along with all my Dad's documents!!


----------



## s18000rpm (Aug 16, 2008)

now orig. transcend 2GB pen drive retails at Rs.300/- 
just a week back my friend bought one, with bill.

but transcend pen drives dont math upto the performance given by corsair ones.
felt it in vista, we ready boost is enabled.

& for some reason, when transcend pen drive is plugged in while booting PC, the takes 10-15secs. to boot
(m/b=intel dg965wh)


----------



## amrawtanshx (Aug 16, 2008)

^^
2GB ones for 300/- ...
The prices are dropping fast.

And Transcend can never match Corsair Counterparts.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Aug 19, 2008)

+++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++
w+hats +wrong with ++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++ dyne+t ddr r+am +?+++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++


----------



## amrawtanshx (Aug 19, 2008)

^^
Performance issues.
Kingston or Transcend is better


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Aug 20, 2008)

amrawtanshx said:


> ^^
> Performance issues.
> Kingston or Transcend is better


@ 50% extra cost ?


----------



## amrawtanshx (Aug 20, 2008)

^^
DyneT 1GB DDR2 is @ 850.
Kingston 1GB DDR2 is for 1100.(Both 667MHz)

BTW, these are prices @ Lucknow.So no 50% extra cost here.
If all would have gone by cost ... who would have bought Corsair. 
Thats why I prefer Kingston.


----------



## tkin (Aug 21, 2008)

MetalheadGautham said:


> GTX versions of nVidia cards - El Whito Elephanto Pocket Holeo



Not any more. That title belongs to GTX200 series. The 9800GTX/GTX+ is really,really cheap(Zotac 9800GTX+~11,500/-)


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Aug 21, 2008)

amrawtanshx said:


> ^^
> DyneT 1GB DDR2 is @ 850.
> Kingston 1GB DDR2 is for 1100.(Both 667MHz)
> 
> ...


Thats why I tell pe+ople to +learn to +++++++++++++++++++++read. I said *DDR not DDR2*.


----------



## amrawtanshx (Aug 21, 2008)

^^
Same with DDR...
Dynet	DDR 1	512 MB 400 Mhz @ 800	 
Dynet	DDR 1	1 GB 400 Mhz  @1450	 

Transcend	DDR 1	512 MB 400 Mhz	@950	 
Transcend	DDR 1	1 GB 400 Mhz @ 	1575

So WHERE is the 50% difference in cost ?????


----------



## tkin (Aug 22, 2008)

Is this mobo O.K to buy?
*Asus P5Q*


----------



## amrawtanshx (Aug 22, 2008)

^^
Yes it is 
But u seem to be confused .... With so many new queries ...


----------



## tkin (Aug 22, 2008)

amrawtanshx said:


> ^^
> Yes it is
> But u seem to be confused .... With so many new queries ...


Yeah, actually this is the first time I'm planning to build a whole rig from scratch. I chose the Intel DP35DP mobo but someone pointed out that its lame. So I chose this one instead.
Here's the rest:-
1.Intel C2D E8400/E8500
2.2x2GB Kingston DDR2 800MHz RAM
3.XFX 9800GTX/GTX+
4.Corsair CMPSU 620HX P.S.U(620w)
5.Seagate 500GB HD
6.Cooler Master Centurian 534+ Case.
7.Altec Lansing VS2421 Speakers
8.APC 650va U.P.S
Any suggestions on mobo(~7k-8k)?
I chose Asus P5Q.
.....................................Thanks in advance.


----------



## amrawtanshx (Aug 23, 2008)

^^
Asus P5Q is pretty nice.
And so are the other components u have thought to buy


----------



## tkin (Aug 23, 2008)

amrawtanshx said:


> ^^
> Asus P5Q is pretty nice.
> And so are the other components u have thought to buy


Thanks


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Aug 26, 2008)

amrawtanshx said:


> ^^
> Same with DDR...
> Dynet    DDR 1    512 MB 400 Mhz @ 800
> Dynet    DDR 1    1 GB 400 Mhz  @1450
> ...


Transcend costs about the same in bangalore, but Dynet is 975 here for 1GB.
So I think Dynet is still better.


----------



## icehot (Aug 27, 2008)

Never buy Kenstar Microwave oven(frequent failures)
Never buy iball mouse

I love MS mouse(best one)
Logitech is inferior comparatively

Never buy Nikon Coolpix camera (AA battery guzzler)
And that adds sony rechargeable batteries and charger also which would not take more than 10pics(  Duracell ordinary batteries fared better 30 pics)
Atlast, i have found the...shall I say the world's best rechargeable batteries--Sanyo's 
battery named---eneloop. Takes 300 pics)


----------



## Psychosocial (Aug 27, 2008)

Never buy iPhone 3G .


----------



## tkin (Aug 27, 2008)

KPower Mania said:


> Never buy iPhone 3G .


So true.
S40/60 phones rock.


----------



## imgame2 (Aug 27, 2008)

KPower Mania said:


> Never buy iPhone 3G .



^+10 ....never buy iphone 3g...utter waste for 31k or 37k ...phew!!


----------



## VexByte (Aug 28, 2008)

Always stay away from *M$ Mouse & KB & Samsung Optical drives.*

This is from my personal experience.


----------



## Psychosocial (Aug 28, 2008)

VexByte said:


> Always stay away from *M$ Mouse & KB & Samsung Optical drives.*
> 
> This is from my personal experience.




Both of this clamis are wrong.

Microsoft makes one of the best keyboards and mouses. Ever tried Microsoft Comfort series of mouse of Microsoft Ergonomic 4000 keyboard ? 

Ever saw the Microsoft Sidewinder mouse.

Samsung ? Makes one of the best Optical drives. Sure it cant beat the likes of Plextor but it does surely make one of the best budget drives.


----------



## tkin (Aug 28, 2008)

KPower Mania said:


> Both of this clamis are wrong.
> 
> Microsoft makes one of the best keyboards and mouses. Ever tried Microsoft Comfort series of mouse of Microsoft Ergonomic 4000 keyboard ?
> 
> ...


Yeah, you said it.
Microsoft comfort series is best.
For gaming I suggest MS HABU mouse and RECLUSA gaming keyboard.
Burn a hole in your pocket to get them.
Samsung drives are not very innovative but are extremely reliable, using one for ages now.


----------



## VexByte (Aug 29, 2008)

KPower Mania said:


> Both of this clamis are wrong.
> 
> Microsoft makes one of the best keyboards and mouses. Ever tried Microsoft Comfort series of mouse of Microsoft Ergonomic 4000 keyboard ?
> 
> ...


The expensive models of M$ may be good. But, I was tellimng about the *entry level/OEM models.
*
Samsung drives always had the *notorious problem with the tray.* And, they took a long time to fix it.


----------



## TheLetterD (Aug 29, 2008)

tanks a lot ppl i was going to buy dynet ram but then you warned me.


----------



## tkin (Aug 29, 2008)

VexByte said:


> The expensive models of M$ may be good. But, I was tellimng about the *entry level/OEM models.
> *
> Samsung drives always had the *notorious problem with the tray.* And, they took a long time to fix it.


Entry level MS products are good too.
Beware of frauds and duplicate products.
One of my friends purchased a duplicate MS keyboard once and faced a lot of problems.So watch out.
Same with Samsung drives.I once saw a CD rom a long time ago-the name was SAMSONG.
Original products are good.


----------



## mukherjee (Aug 31, 2008)

tkin said:


> Not any more. That title belongs to GTX200 series. The 9800GTX/GTX+ is really,really cheap(Zotac 9800GTX+~11,500/-)



wherefrom are u getting these rates?9800gtx+ isnt avlabl here yet(kolkata)



tkin said:


> Yeah, actually this is the first time I'm planning to build a whole rig from scratch. I chose the Intel DP35DP mobo but someone pointed out that its lame. So I chose this one instead.
> Here's the rest:-
> 1.Intel C2D E8400/E8500
> 2.2x2GB Kingston DDR2 800MHz RAM
> ...



extremely good config bro!


----------



## tkin (Aug 31, 2008)

mukherjee said:


> wherefrom are u getting these rates?9800gtx+ isnt avlabl here yet(kolkata)
> 
> 
> 
> extremely good config bro!


Thanks, and my friend went to one shop in chandni and they vaguely told him that they'll get some new nVidia graphic cards by october.They didn't knew anything about the Model or Company but I guess it's 9800GTX+ as its one of the newest cards Rashi launched.
Have to wait now.

Anyway good purchase decision(HD4850)


----------



## imgame2 (Aug 31, 2008)

tkin said:


> Yeah, actually this is the first time I'm planning to build a whole rig from scratch. I chose the Intel DP35DP mobo but someone pointed out that its lame. So I chose this one instead.
> Here's the rest:-
> 1.Intel C2D E8400/E8500
> 2.2x2GB Kingston DDR2 800MHz RAM
> ...



i want to say two things to u 

1.buy western digital 640 GB its much better performance wise and is available for 3.6k

2.if u really want to go for nvidia and u are buying the comp in October (that is if u still sticking to it),u should really go for gtx260 ..in one month it will certainly be available for 16k or 17k ...its hell lot of better card then gtx+ and with a newer architecture,higher RAM (896 MB),448-bit memory interface width. now gtx260 is available as same price as hd4870 in US(about $289)due to recent price cuts from nVidia... so this will be the trend soon in india too...i m pretty sure u will be getting a geforce 9800 gtx/gtx+ for about 14k ~15k region.in my opinion its not wise to spend that kind of money on old cards(cores).

i personally think u can buy altec lansing speakers later perhaps after a month or two buy cheap headphones or creative speakers..it will not hurt..so will be the case with UPS ...my point being these are external devices and can bought later ...but graphics card is not something u can upgrade later....so focus urself on proccy+mobo+graphics+RAM (perhaps) other things are secondary ...


----------



## tkin (Aug 31, 2008)

imgame2 said:


> i want to say two things to u
> 
> 1.buy western digital 640 GB its much better performance wise and is available for 3.6k
> 
> ...


Thanks for the help.

I think you are mentioning the Zotac GTX260.Well this in gonna be my largest purchase ever in coming 3 years atleast and I don't feel too confident about picking it.
I will stick to XFX and their prices are on the higher side.So will have to go with 9800GTX+(If not available then 8800GTS 512MB with the G92 chip at 15k).

PLEASE DON'T TELL ME XFX GTX260 WILL GO FOR 18K AT OCTOBER.

And youre right about the speakers.I'm using the Altec Lansing 121i and will stick to it now.

Again, a big thanks for the suggestions.


----------



## imgame2 (Aug 31, 2008)

tkin said:


> Thanks for the help.
> 
> I think you are mentioning the Zotac GTX260.Well this in gonna be my largest purchase ever in coming 3 years atleast and I don't feel too confident about picking it.
> I will stick to XFX and their prices are on the higher side.So will have to go with 9800GTX+(If not available then 8800GTS 512MB with the G92 chip at 15k).
> ...



no i m talking any nvidia company be it XFX or POV or Palit or EVGA will have a price cut for gtx260 and i m not saying that u should go for zotac version ..infact i wouldn't suggest it at all... i m saying is it will be equal to price of HD4870 which is available for ~17.5k ...and over a month it will come down to 15~16k ...so the version that comes from XFX,palit or POV will be in that range or perhaps near about 17k by october ...cos they need to compete with HD4870 ...evga will be slightly higher ....but it will worth it ... ...

man i m following the prices regularly for last one month HD4870 started with 20k now its available for 17.5k after a month ...u can guess what will happen after a month ..and nVidia has cut the prices only last week or so ...thats why ..we have not seen it happening in India ...but i think just like in US market when it is competing with HD4870 or available for same price in US ...it will be the case in India within a few weeks .... just wait and watch ....if u are buying the comp in October ...i m very sure u can get ur fav XFX brand gtx260 for 17~18k .....


----------



## tkin (Aug 31, 2008)

imgame2 said:


> no i m talking any nvidia company be it XFX or POV or Palit or EVGA will have a price cut for gtx260 and i m not saying that u should go for zotac version ..infact i wouldn't suggest it at all... i m saying is it will be equal to price of HD4870 which is available for ~17.5k ...and over a month it will come down to 15~16k ...so the version that comes from XFX,palit or POV will be in that range or perhaps near about 17k by october ...cos they need to compete with HD4870 ...evga will be slightly higher ....but it will worth it ... ...
> 
> man i m following the prices regularly for last one month HD4870 started with 20k now its available for 17.5k after a month ...u can guess what will happen after a month ..and nVidia has cut the prices only last week or so ...thats why ..we have not seen it happening in India ...but i think just like in US market when it is competing with HD4870 or available for same price in US ...it will be the case in India within a few weeks .... just wait and watch ....if u are buying the comp in October ...i m very sure u can get ur fav XFX brand gtx260 for 17~18k .....


Thanks a lot for the info and also for the confidence and support.
Can't wait till the price drops enough for me to get it.

Q.Will the Corsair CMPSU620HX 620w P.S.U be enough for the GTX260 (3x12V rails at 50A max with two 6 pin PCIe connectors).

Again, thanks for the price updates bro.


----------



## imgame2 (Aug 31, 2008)

tkin said:


> Thanks a lot for the info and also for the confidence and support.
> Can't wait till the price drops enough for me to get it.
> 
> Q.Will the Corsair CMPSU620HX 620w P.S.U be enough for the GTX260 (3x12V rails at 50A max with two 6 pin PCIe connectors).
> ...



well its not confidence its simple market dynamics ...nVidia saw HD4870 as threat and lowered its 260gtx prices equal to HD4870.....so if they have to beat HD4870 in India too they will have to come with equal prices ...cos if they don't they will really loose to HD4870 ...which i m sure they will not want to...they know what steps to take...so u see i have faith in nVidia ...and confidence in them.

the Power supply is awesome ...u can put another GTX260 in SLI and it will run smooth ...


----------



## tkin (Aug 31, 2008)

imgame2 said:


> well its not confidence its simple market dynamics ...nVidia saw HD4870 as threat and lowered its 260gtx prices equal to HD4870.....so if they have to beat HD4870 in India too they will have to come with equal prices ...cos if they don't they will really loose to HD4870 ...which i m sure they will not want to...they know what steps to take...so u see i have faith in nVidia ...and confidence in them.
> 
> the Power supply is awesome ...u can put another GTX260 in SLI and it will run smooth ...


Thanks, seems I'm not the only one supporting nVidia(Even now with the HD4850/4870 vs 9xxx series debate).


----------



## imgame2 (Aug 31, 2008)

tkin said:


> Thanks, seems I'm not the only one supporting nVidia(Even now with the HD4850/4870 vs 9xxx series debate).



well i m not a fanboy of either nvidia or ATI ...u know i was in this forum about three months ago considering my options about 8800gt ...or which model to buy??,which brand?? but due to a marriage function at home i knew i will not get much time to spend on comp as it was busy time ..with a lot of responsibility on me ..

when i got back to see at what price i can buy 8800gt now ...i was stunned to see what HD4850 had to offer ...and clearly nvidia still has not come up with anything for HD4850 ...9800 gtx+ is still about $20-$25 costlier to HD4850 in US  and about 2~3k costlier in india ...i had to change my mind for HD4850 ...cos 2~3k is a lot of money perhaps one more stick of 2Gb RAM or WD 640 GB hard disk...or i can spend elsewhere ...hence i m satisfied with HD4850...9800gtx+ should be placed directly against HD4850 to give any threat to HD4850...

just three months before the performance i was expecting from a 8800gt ....i m getting better performance with lower price..


----------



## tkin (Aug 31, 2008)

imgame2 said:


> well i m not a fanboy of either nvidia or ATI ...u know i was in this forum about three months ago considering my options about 8800gt ...or which model to buy??,which brand?? but due to a marriage function at home i knew i will not get much time to spend on comp as it was busy time ..with a lot of responsibility on me ..
> 
> when i got back to see at what price i can buy 8800gt now ...i was stunned to see what HD4850 had to offer ...and clearly nvidia still has not come up with anything for HD4850 ...9800 gtx+ is still about $20-$25 costlier to HD4850 in US  and about 2~3k costlier in india ...i had to change my mind for HD4850 ...cos 2~3k is a lot of money perhaps one more stick of 2Gb RAM or WD 640 GB hard disk...or i can spend elsewhere ...hence i m satisfied with HD4850...9800gtx+ should be placed directly against HD4850 to give any threat to HD4850...
> 
> just three months before the performance i was expecting from a 8800gt ....i m getting better performance with lower price..


Can't argue about that.
Right you are.


----------



## ajayritik (Aug 31, 2008)

Zebronics HMV 1020. This headphone really sucks. Just in couple of days of buying I had to  give it to the service center have it repaired. My Suggestion stay away from this. I know there are some people who may not agree with me.


----------



## axxo (Sep 7, 2008)

Samsung Anyzen mouse for its poor build quality. I bought it for 270 bucks just a week failed completely and also had problem with its sensitivity and left button click for the time it worked.


----------



## topgear (Sep 21, 2008)

Never Buy *XFX motherboard* coz mine two *XFX 650i ultra mobo *gone kaput.
One was after 2 days of buying and another one 15 months later.
What a anoyning experience.

Could be but 650i ultra is the wrost.


----------



## Psychosocial (Sep 21, 2008)

topgear said:


> Never Buy *XFX motherboard* coz mine two *XFX 650i ultra mobo *gone kaput.
> One was after 2 days of buying and another one 15 months later.
> What a anoyning experience.




XFX 630i , XFX 790i Gold are some of the best mobos in their price range available in the market


----------



## funtoosh (Sep 21, 2008)

I was lookin for creative X-Fi Xtreme Notebook Audigy. Is there any prob in it??


----------



## Psychosocial (Sep 21, 2008)

^No.


----------



## topgear (Sep 22, 2008)

KPower Mania said:


> XFX 630i , XFX 790i Gold are some of the best mobos in their price range available in the market



Could be but 650i ultra is the worst.


----------



## ajayritik (Sep 22, 2008)

VexByte said:


> Always stay away from *M$ Mouse & KB & Samsung Optical drives.*
> 
> This is from my personal experience.


When I first saw this post I was surprised to see Microsoft Keyboard mentioned by you since I have been using it for some time. But I should admit I'm not too happy with the keyboard right now! I don't know whether I have the comfort series but definitely its not that great!


----------



## thanglian (Sep 22, 2008)

tkin said:


> Yeah, actually this is the first time I'm planning to build a whole rig from scratch. I chose the Intel DP35DP mobo but someone pointed out that its lame. So I chose this one instead.
> Here's the rest:-
> 1.Intel C2D E8400/E8500
> 2.2x2GB Kingston DDR2 800MHz RAM
> ...



@TKIN,

How much for the above config?

and, can anyone suggest an okay config, which will come within 30-35k (INR) including everything (monitor, ups, need not be speakers) in Delhi?
Graphics card is required, RAM can be upgraded later on
Mostly for animation work,, low budget, but cant afford much now,,
pls reply ASAP


----------



## Psychosocial (Sep 22, 2008)

^^Wrong thread but still here you go ->>

Intel E2180
XFX 630i mobo
1x2 GB Transcend DDR2 800MHz RAM
Seagate 250GB 7200.11
ASUS 8600GT 256MB GDDR3
Zebronics Bijli cabby with 400W PSU
Dell 198WFP
Antec 500VA UPS
Altec Lansing BXR1121
Logitech Multimedia Desktop kbd+mouse


----------



## thanglian (Sep 22, 2008)

thanks a lot man!!


----------



## tkin (Sep 22, 2008)

thanglian said:


> @TKIN,
> 
> How much for the above config?
> 
> ...


My Rig Costs:-
1.Intel C2D E8400/E8500 - 8.5k
2.2x2GB Kingston DDR2 800MHz RAM - 4k
3.EVGA 9800GTX+ SC - 15k
4.Corsair CMPSU 620HX P.S.U(620w) - 6k
5.Seagate 500GB HD - 2.5k
6.Cooler Master Centurian 534+ Case. - 3k
7.Altec Lansing VS2421 Speakers - 2.2
8.APC 650va U.P.S - 3.3k
Any suggestions on mobo(~7k-8k)?
I chose Asus P5Q - 8k

*Total=52.5k(~50k)*


*A suggested RIG for you:-*
1.*Intel C2D-E7200* - 5.5k
2.*2GB Kingston DDR2 800MHz RAM*:- 1.8k
3.Intel DG31PR - 3k
4.Cooler Master Extreme Power 500w - 2.8k
5.Seagate 320GB HDD - 2.5k
5.APC 650va UPS - 3.3k
6.Any Zebronics Cabinet(Without PSU) - 1.5k

Total:-20.4k

Now the Rest:_

You Have 15k in your Hand Right?

So for Hardcore Gaming and lots of animation work:-
Graphic card:- *PALIT HD4850* - 9.5k
Monitor(CRT) - LG 17" - 5.5k

Moderate Gaming and animation:-
Graphic Card:- *Palit 9800GT* - 7.5k
Monitor:- ViewSonic LCD monitor 19" - 7.5k

P.S- Since you do animation the components marked red are must.
Also I've heard animators prefer CRT as it gives the best contrast ratio, cheap LCDs don't give such performance.


----------



## Psychosocial (Sep 22, 2008)

Palit 9800GT is just 6-7% lower than the HD4850 so you cant put HD4850 in the hardcore gaming category and the other one in moderate. Keep them together .


----------



## jobinjv (Sep 23, 2008)

desiibond said:


> 12) *HP dv9000 series and dv6000 series*. Having overheating issues, hinge breaking due to bad build. issue reported in couple of online forums and sites. link : notebookhingecrack.com​





desiibond said:


> liste updated with hp dv 9000, 6000, canon ip1000 printer, iball/intex mouse



I gotta say I have been using a HP Pavilion dv6000 series laptop for the last one year, daily and till this post i haven't come across any problem



NoasArcAngel said:


> and also cheap cooler master cpu coolers instead of cooling theyll roast your cpu!!1



And is this from experience. Cos i was thinking of buying a cooler master cpu cooler.

Great thread though.


----------



## Psychosocial (Sep 23, 2008)

WTF!!!

CoolerMaster coolers are very good.

Surem they arent the best but they are not bad at all 



tkin said:


> My Rig Costs:-
> 1.Intel C2D E8400/E8500 - 8.5k
> 2.2x2GB Kingston DDR2 800MHz RAM - 4k
> 3.EVGA 9800GTX+ SC - 15k
> ...



Actually I will prefer a XFX 630i over an Intel Original mobo.
VeiwSonic VA1912w will be a good choice for a 19" LCD (I am using it and its awesome).

E7200 is a must....

If you are buying XFX 630i then buy a single 2GB RAM stick as it dznt support Dual-Channel but it hardly makes any difference.

CM500W (CM-500-PCAR) ......nice PSU.

HDD is good.....320GB will suffice.

Antec UPSes are trusted so go with it. 

Zebronics Krissh cabinet for 900bucks or Zebronics Bijli cabinet without PSU - 1k.

Buy the Palit 9800GT Sonic......it performs the same as a HD4850. Just 5-8% slower and costs 1.7k less.


----------



## desiibond (Sep 23, 2008)

Guys please do not post preferred config etc in this threat. Keep it strictly to h/w that is crap


----------



## furious_gamer (Sep 23, 2008)

tkin said:


> My Rig Costs:-
> 1.Intel C2D E8400/E8500 - 8.5k
> 2.2x2GB Kingston DDR2 800MHz RAM - 4k
> *3.EVGA 9800GTX+ SC - 15k*
> ...



For just 2 more u get a Red Monster HD4870... I wonder why u choose this one....
(Just asking)

BTW:

*Samsung Pleomax CD's sux... it cant even withstand for a month.. it just gone dead..*.


----------



## tkin (Sep 23, 2008)

rajkumar_pb said:


> For just 2 more u get a Red Monster HD4870... I wonder why u choose this one....
> (Just asking)
> 
> BTW:
> ...


Actually the prices are a bit different,
EVGA 9800GTX+ SC@13.1k
HD4870@16.5k, almost 3.5k difference, thats lot for me and my budget


----------



## Psychosocial (Sep 23, 2008)

lol, I bought Imation DL-DVD (set of 10 pieces) a while ago.
On the jewel case it says that the DL-DVD's capacity is 8.5GB but it can hardly store 7.8-8GB.


----------



## imgame2 (Sep 23, 2008)

KPower Mania said:


> lol, I bought Imation DL-DVD (set of 10 pieces) a while ago.
> On the jewel case it says that the DL-DVD's capacity is 8.5GB but it can hardly store 7.8-8GB.



how much did u get it for  ???


----------



## tkin (Sep 23, 2008)

imgame2 said:


> how much did u get it for  ???


Moserbaer DL-DVDs in my place cost 60 bucks each, that stinks


----------



## Psychosocial (Sep 23, 2008)

imgame2 said:


> how much did u get it for  ???



Dunno.....dad got it from Dubai.


----------



## imgame2 (Sep 23, 2008)

KPower Mania said:


> Dunno.....dad got it from Dubai.



i m really lookg for some cheap DL DVDs for game ISO ....taking up valuable space of my HDD and sizes usually 6 to 7 Gb


----------



## Psychosocial (Sep 23, 2008)

imgame2 said:


> i m really lookg for some cheap DL DVDs for game ISO ....taking up valuable space of my HDD and sizes usually 6 to 7 Gb



Thank Satan you aint one of those "I-say-i-buy-original-but-in-real-i-dont" type of guys.

As for your problem....you can find a good splitting programme and split the .ISO and write them to 2 DVD-Rs......


----------



## ssengupta (Sep 26, 2008)

KPower Mania said:


> lol, I bought Imation DL-DVD (set of 10 pieces) a while ago.
> On the jewel case it says that the DL-DVD's capacity is 8.5GB but it can hardly store 7.8-8GB.




actually they will give you 8500000 bytes (8.5 x 1000 x 1000)  which translates to 8.1GB. same case with the hdds. they must use 1024 bytes = 1kb and 1024 kb = 1mb as standard.


----------



## topgear (Sep 30, 2008)

Why I've told not to buy xfx motherboards :

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showpost.php?p=953691&postcount=5


----------



## frederick_benny_digit (Oct 7, 2008)

i dont have much to say here but im sure gonna register for this thread


----------



## Psychosocial (Oct 7, 2008)

frederick_benny_digit said:


> i dont have much to say here but im sure gonna register for this thread



waat?


----------



## eureca_eureca (Oct 7, 2008)

Keep away frontech cabinet , i bought one and its front usb is rusted , i am scared if it might get short circuit the mobo ..

Build quality is too poor , light weight and rusting so now  ..


----------



## ckanth99 (Oct 12, 2008)

I have replaced my Seagate SATA 250GB 5times now ... still not working ....


----------



## imgame2 (Oct 12, 2008)

ckanth99 said:


> I have replaced my Seagate SATA 250GB 5times now ... still not working ....


could be problem with ur mobo then  ..check ur mobo as well ...5 time replacement means either u are getting the same hdd back ...or something else is wrong


----------



## ckanth99 (Oct 13, 2008)

But I have checked hdd on another system... there also it was failed  ... so I guess no problem with my mobo ..... but not able to resolve the problem.


----------



## imgame2 (Oct 13, 2008)

ckanth99 said:


> But I have checked hdd on another system... there also it was failed  ... so I guess no problem with my mobo ..... but not able to resolve the problem.



perhaps u are getting the same HDD back ...what do u mean by hdd failing ?


----------



## ckanth99 (Oct 14, 2008)

means it is developing bad sectors.... When I tested with Seatools, it is passing the test some times and failing some times.


----------



## imgame2 (Oct 14, 2008)

ckanth99 said:


> means it is developing bad sectors.... When I tested with Seatools, it is passing the test some times and failing some times.



just a replacement ..tell the service center guys ...to get it replaced


----------



## umeshtangnu (Oct 15, 2008)

*Dont Buy MSI K9A2GM Motherboard 
Its costs 5k and only has one PCIe 16x slot and no Crossfire support
*


----------



## Psychosocial (Oct 15, 2008)

^^So ?


----------



## imgame2 (Oct 15, 2008)

umeshtangnu said:


> *Dont Buy MSI K9A2GM Motherboard
> Its costs 5k and only has one PCIe 16x slot and no Crossfire support
> *



does having only PCIe slot and no crossfire support makes a mobo bad ?? 

going by ur theory ASUS P5Q is bad mobo ? cos it also have only PCIex slot and no crossfire ??


----------



## frederick_benny_digit (Oct 15, 2008)

besides how many here use crossfiure anyway ??

besides..i think cards r gud if ur not a enthusiast...n wanna pay for only wat u use


----------



## esumitkumar (Oct 15, 2008)

One shud never buy *CREATIVE ZEN PHOTO 8GB mp3 player*..

* No support in India...
* Battery died in just 3-4 months
* I just bought battery from US in 20 $
* Still I have to do some soldering as its headjack is worn ..Sound comes very feeble

Totally frustrated with this CREATIVE ZEN


----------



## Psychosocial (Oct 15, 2008)

^


----------



## umeshtangnu (Oct 15, 2008)

KPower Mania said:


> ^^So ?





imgame2 said:


> does having only PCIe slot and no crossfire support makes a mobo bad ??
> 
> going by ur theory ASUS P5Q is bad mobo ? cos it also have only PCIex slot and no crossfire ??


Well u can install any GPU on ASUS P5Q but on MSIK9A2GM  you only option have  of HD2400 or HD3470 to utilize mother board fully


----------



## imgame2 (Oct 15, 2008)

umeshtangnu said:


> Well u can install any GPU on ASUS P5Q but on MSIK9A2GM  you only option have  of HD2400 or HD3470 to utilize mother board fully


who said so ....??


----------



## gopi_vbboy (Oct 15, 2008)

Don´t buy

1)china maal elek gadgets anytime.....only works based on ur luck
2)any ext SMPS when ur supply is havign prob...instead get a UPS/Stabiliser
3)LG DVD-ROMs suxxs..works fine only after a repair
4)6rs and 12rs CD n DVDs when u prefer quality of data/need reliability
5)Mercury audio system sux after sometime....give lots of probs
6)branded pc.....i have never seen them working better tan assembled ones....all suxx...jus for business........


----------



## imgame2 (Oct 15, 2008)

gopi_vbboy said:


> 4)6rs and 12rs CD n DVDs when u prefer quality of data/need reliability



moserbear DVD-R cost 13/- and sony DVD-R costs 14/- .. ..does it make them bad ?


----------



## esumitkumar (Oct 15, 2008)

> branded pc.....i have never seen them working better tan assembled ones....all suxx...jus for business........


^^+++1...when in 2000..i bought my first PC for 50k : HCL busybee.. 

i didnt know much abt comps then ...i was fearing that assemblers will put fake processor in it saying this is Intel etc  

That HCL pC had only Intel810 MB,64 MB RAM,Intel pentium III 700 Mhz for 50k ..If i wud have assembled that it wud cost only 30-35k at that time 
thats y never buy a branded PC


----------



## imgame2 (Oct 15, 2008)

esumitkumar said:


> i didnt know much abt comps then ...i was fearing that assemblers will put fake processor in it saying this is Intel etc



thats the kind of fear usually come to new PC users  ...


----------



## umeshtangnu (Oct 15, 2008)

gopi_vbboy said:


> Don´t buy
> ........
> 5)Mercury audio system sux after sometime....give lots of probs
> ..........


Well i have mercury speakers working 4 last 8 years but Creative Ones didnt last a year



imgame2 said:


> who said so ....??


only these two cards support ATI Hybrid Graphics


----------



## Psychosocial (Oct 15, 2008)

^^So?


----------



## imgame2 (Oct 15, 2008)

umeshtangnu said:


> Well i have mercury speakers working 4 last 8 years but Creative Ones didnt last a year
> 
> 
> only these two cards support ATI Hybrid Graphics



thats the limitation of the ATI hybrid technology that it can only work with HD3000 cards ...and not the limitation of 780 chipset and hence not the limitation of mobo ...

*ati.amd.com/technology/hybridgraphics/technology.html

if u want more performance get a HD4870x2 and that board will perform like u have not even imagined ...

why blame the mobo for that ...?? get ur facts right before judging a product


----------



## Raccoon (Oct 23, 2008)

I registered mainly to rant about some of my worst experiences -

1) Powercom UPS (DCM Powercom) 600 VA- One of the worst products I'v ever seen. Nothing... and I mean absolutely nothing worked right. Let me list the numerous defects :

      i) It would let my comps reboot the moment a power outage happens.
     ii) It would reboot my comps at will... even if there is no power outage.
    iii) It would reboot my comps if u as much as touch any plug of wire, due
        loose connections caused by very, very poor plugs, switches, wires, 
        power strip.
    iv) Battery back up was BARELY 6 mins, and the box and literature claimed
         something like 30 mins!!!
    v) It smoked 1 SMPS and was quite possibly the cause of RAM failing too.
    vi) Causes interference (noise) in telephone line when in battery mode.

Product was repaired and also replaced twice or thrice in warranty. Each replaced product was as bad as the previous one. Battries were also replaced and each was as bad as any other. IT was given for repairs so many times that most of the time I was left with no UPS. Indeed, any comp would be much safter without it! Please plug in your hardware directly into your electric plugs rather than use this UPS... the State Electricity board would be far more trustable than this increadibly poor quality UPS!! Tossed it far away the moment the warranty was over and got APC... and am living happily ever after...  

2) Mercury (Kobian) products - Another company that specializes in very poor quality products. Unfortunately, I was out of touch and didnt know which hardware was currently best, so I let my dealer offload several products on me, when I assembled my comp. Almost every Mercury product has given trouble and failed just after a year of purchase (so out of warranty). Company even refuses to accept their stuff for paid repair, the moment its out of warranty! Indeed, none of their products are remotely worth repairing, so its a blessing in disguise...

3) iBall - One more company with crappy products. Maybe not as bad as the 2 above, but still QUITE bad! They are just good to look at. Their keyboard I had was one of the worst designs ever imaginable... terrible feel and very poor quality. Even the letters wore off in JUST a couple of months! It finally failed when it was just out of warranty. My bro's iBall UPS also was of very poor quality. Very poor backup, reboots, etc... and it too gave up the ghost by the time the warranty expired. 

4) Intex SMPS - started making noise after few months of purchase. However, it still is works (around a year old now), but is noisy. I anticipate it will fail soon. 

Dudes, please consider avoiding such 3rd rate companies. I have observed that dealers often try to offload such products by claiming that they have much better support, are value for money, repair centres are v accessible,  etc., etc. It is all rubbish... I always say that the best warranty and support is one that you never need!! So try and resist the temptation of saving a bit of money in the short term; and loosing in the long term. Only buy products that have a solid reputation.


----------



## girish_b (Oct 26, 2008)

Is there any problem with the ASUS P5Q-Deluxe mobo lately? When I went to a vendor, here in kerala he told me to get a intel original instead of it saying that the new P5Q-Deluxe boards have some problems. Could this be true?


----------



## desiibond (Oct 26, 2008)

^^ He is saying that because he gets better margin for Intel Boards.

Simple marketing technique.

Some misinformation given by hardware assemblers.

1) Get local made UPS. you get higher VA over APC UPS and for lower price. Bullshit.
2) Get Intel original. others will be buggy. PigShit
3) Get Intel processors only. AMD processors overheat and burn down mobo. Humanshit

Blah Blah Blah


----------



## girish_b (Oct 26, 2008)

desiibond said:


> ^^ He is saying that because he gets better margin for Intel Boards.
> 
> Simple marketing technique.
> 
> ...



Thank you very much for the fast reply. Now I can throw his suggestion back to his face.


----------



## desiibond (Oct 26, 2008)

^^wlcm 

Also check MSI P45 Platinum. Has better overclocking potential.


----------



## Raccoon (Oct 26, 2008)

desiibond said:


> ^^ He is saying that because he gets better margin for Intel Boards.
> 
> Simple marketing technique.
> 
> ...




You said it!!! I fell for that years ago...    and also out of laziness to go for hunting for the best stuff. Not anymore. The last person you should ask for advice about is your vendour!


----------



## tkin (Oct 28, 2008)

girish_b said:


> Is there any problem with the ASUS P5Q-Deluxe mobo lately? When I went to a vendor, here in kerala he told me to get a intel original instead of it saying that the new P5Q-Deluxe boards have some problems. Could this be true?


I use ASUS P5Q, and it rocks, no one buys Intel mobos these days so they want to sell them off to people, never ever get Intel mobos, they suck when comparing Priceerformance.


----------



## Psychosocial (Oct 28, 2008)

What? ASUS builds the best mobos.


----------



## girish_b (Oct 29, 2008)

desiibond said:


> ^^wlcm
> 
> Also check MSI P45 Platinum. Has better overclocking potential.



I'm all set with the P5Q-deluxe. But thanks for the advice again.



Raccoon said:


> You said it!!! I fell for that years ago...    and also out of laziness to go for hunting for the best stuff. Not anymore. *The last person you should ask for advice about is your vendour*!




True;


----------



## desiibond (Oct 29, 2008)

for to tease, ask your h/w vendor to clearly explain what the problems are with ASUS P5Q-Deluxe. let us know what he says. it will be fun 

PS: If I were you, I won't buy from that vendor. Go to another vendor and straightaway say " I want ASUS P5Q Deluxe and nothing else. So, when can you get me this mobo".


----------



## Psychosocial (Oct 29, 2008)

^^Yup. Thats what I do here. When I bought my system 10months ago, my vendor said that original Intel mobos are way better than others. One vendor didnt know that MSI, ASUS do not make chipsets. He though that ASUS, MSI, etc make different mobos. I was really ROFLing at that. Here in India, you gotta be conscious.


----------



## skippednote (Oct 29, 2008)

Never buy Moser Baer Pen Drives.........they are hell  slow


----------



## dvijaydev46 (Oct 29, 2008)

My XFX8600gt never exceeded 80 C. Heat issues? not for me luckily.


----------



## Musicmaker23 (Nov 1, 2008)

if you wanna use vista on your new pc, don't settle for *Seagate Barracudas* - reports of vista for some vague reason not detecting the drives have come up

*iPhone 3G* - stay the hell away from this phone... 34k & i can't even get to change my service provider? isn't this pure dictatorship? better set your eyes on Sony w760i/w980 & get your hands on the itouch or new nano

*MoserBaer & iball pendrives* -everybody knows why!!

*Samsung ODDs* - you'll soon be playing your cpu in boxing rings to get it to open!!

*cheap iball mice* - can't tell you how many i've dumped

*LG monitors* - being equal in price with other competitors, i've never much appreciated this brand, choose samsung or dell

*Sony CyberShot cams* - greatest number of reports of defects (better select panasonic, nikon etc)

*Nokia Nseries phones* - Oh! The trauma they've caused me & my family!!     everyone should pay more attention to Sony phones & hell, i'm even liking the new samsung mobile line-up


----------



## desiibond (Nov 1, 2008)

Musicmaker23 said:


> if you wanna use vista on your new pc, don't settle for *Seagate Barracudas* - reports of vista for some vague reason not detecting the drives have come up
> 
> *iPhone 3G* - stay the hell away from this phone... 34k & i can't even get to change my service provider? isn't this pure dictatorship? better set your eyes on Sony w760i/w980 & get your hands on the itouch or new nano
> 
> ...



This thread is about products that make your life miserable.

1) Seagate HDD: There are more reports saying that they are one of the best. if someone says that vista can't recognize seagate disc's, hell with them.

2) iphone 3G: It's for style statement. Don't bring another war. It can't be in this list.

3)moserbaer and iball: totally agree with you

4) Samsung ODD: they are much better now.

5) cheap iball mice: totally agree

6) LG Monitors: partially agree but there is no reason to avoid them totally, esp. since they are picking up well in LCD display quality

7) Sony cybershot: It's the brand for masses. disagree with you.

8) Nokia N series: depends on model. N72 N70 etc sucked big but models like N81 N82 N95 N96 are one of the best phones Nokia or any manufacturer has ever designed.


----------



## Psychosocial (Nov 1, 2008)

N73
N81
N82
N78
N95
N96
N91
N93i

After all of this^^ I dont think N Series is bad in first place.... leave alone not buying them !!


----------



## frederick_benny_digit (Nov 1, 2008)

n82 not gud ??


----------



## Raccoon (Nov 1, 2008)

Whats the problem with Moser Baer pen drives? Have never used them... just curious. I can imagine iBall being bad... their product range is good looking but very poor quality and durability (have mentioned my experiences in my last post here).

Dudes, it would be good if you can justify why you dont like a particular product/brand.

Statements like this dont say much:



> LG monitors - being equal in price with other competitors, i've never much appreciated this brand, choose samsung or dell


----------



## tanmoy_Siliguri (Nov 1, 2008)

KPower Mania said:


> ^^Yup. Thats what I do here. When I bought my system 10months ago, my vendor said that original Intel mobos are way better than others. One vendor didnt know that MSI, ASUS do not make chipsets. He though that ASUS, MSI, etc make different mobos. I was really ROFLing at that. Here in India, you gotta be conscious.



Yes....Here when I go to a shop & asked for a Palit card...he said....there is no palit card...there is ati..there is nvidia...but no Palit...I try my best to tell him the truth...but I am in vain.......uffffffffff...what a country...........this vendor just sell...knows nothing.....


----------



## girish_b (Nov 3, 2008)

desiibond said:


> for to tease, ask your h/w vendor to clearly explain what the problems are with ASUS P5Q-Deluxe. let us know what he says. it will be fun
> 
> PS: If I were you, I won't buy from that vendor. Go to another vendor and straightaway say " I want ASUS P5Q Deluxe and nothing else. So, when can you get me this mobo".



I'm not buying from him. Two days ago he tried to convince me that 'p5q-deluxe' isn't very compatible with  e8400.

need i say more?


----------



## desiibond (Nov 3, 2008)

^^^ LOLZ. how disgusting


----------



## Psychosocial (Nov 4, 2008)

Never buy Sony drives. Especially Sony Optairc Axxx ones. Sent one for replacement on 25th and still not back. This is the second time I have sent for replacement in 8 months. WTF !!


----------



## topgear (Nov 5, 2008)

desiibond said:


> This thread is about products that make your life miserable.
> 
> 5) cheap iball mice: totally agree



I agree. I had replace iball laser mouse two times within two month of purchase.


----------



## asingh (Nov 5, 2008)

tanmoy_Siliguri said:


> Yes....Here when I go to a shop & asked for a Palit card...he said....there is no palit card...there is ati..there is nvidia...but no Palit...I try my best to tell him the truth...but I am in vain.......uffffffffff...what a country...........this vendor just sell...knows nothing.....



Ha ha..(not laughing at the poster)....but Yes, that is what happens in India. Vendors know nothing..about what they are selling. Imagine the trauma when a part is defective..and explaining the deficiency to them. Hell..!!....But we gotta purchase what to do.


----------



## desiibond (Nov 5, 2008)

How about this discussion my friend has with TATA Indicom wi-max marketing person (road side stall).

Friend: So, how do I connect the box to my computer
indi: just connect it
Friend: Where to connect to? do I have to buy a lan card?
indi: No. you don't need a lan card. You can just connect it to PC
Friend: Where do I connect it? 
indi: to you computer sir.
Friend: Okay leave it. How much speed will I get for 256kbps
indi: Sir, we can promise you full 256kbps all the time but you will be getting around 30kbps (he actually meant 30KBps from what we analyzed)

Then my friend called the customer care and they clearly told him that he need a computer with LAN port and that he will be getting atleast 80% of the promised maximum speed (on an average).


----------



## Zangetsu (Nov 5, 2008)

frederick_benny_digit said:


> n82 not gud ??


 
kon bola..aisa...


----------



## madhusoodan (Nov 5, 2008)

Really informative..!


----------



## Psychosocial (Nov 5, 2008)

KaranTh85 said:


> kon bola..aisa...



N82 is one the most VFM mobiles out there. No way it is bad .


----------



## Tenida (Nov 6, 2008)

Never buy Intel 945 GCNL motherboard and Dual core processor if u want to use for gaming.


----------



## furious_gamer (Nov 6, 2008)

^^ No one here buy 945GCNL even though it comes for free and Bro Dual Core is a good performer some time back and it was overtaken by Core 2 Duo... So plz dont compare older tech with current...


----------



## skippednote (Nov 9, 2008)

Don't even get a local mouse for casual use. These sh*t pieces get stuck while working.


----------



## Gigacore (Nov 9, 2008)

I recommend NOT to buy Zebronics SMPS... it's fan will start making hell lota noise after few months.. The noise will be only at the startup and will become silent after a minute or two.. though...


----------



## myhotdog (Nov 9, 2008)

who suggested you to buy local ****.


----------



## Raccoon (Nov 9, 2008)

Gigacore said:


> I recommend NOT to buy Zebronics SMPS... it's fan will start making hell lota noise after few months.. The noise will be only at the startup and will become silent after a minute or two.. though...



Well, I have exactly the same problem with my Intex 400 w SMPS!


----------



## goel.suraj (Nov 9, 2008)

desiibond said:


> Creating this threat to list hardware from which we have to stay away from. Please mention product that's a failure in the market due to issues. Also, please mention what the issue is, is it widespread etc.
> 
> Updated list:
> 
> ...


----------



## Psychosocial (Nov 10, 2008)

^^Whats so amazing ?


----------



## icehot (Nov 10, 2008)

Motorala--any make. Recently, my friend tried to exchange his 1 year old motorola mobile in grey market. They refused to accept motorala-any model telling that it has no resale value. They were ready to accept even nokia 1100


----------



## desiibond (Nov 10, 2008)

^^ huh. Say that Motorola Maxx V6 is not a worthy device to buy. We will accept that. But there are models in Motorola like Razr and Rokr that have really good resale value.


----------



## Raccoon (Nov 10, 2008)

*Nokia is JUNK!!!*



icehot said:


> Motorala--any make. Recently, my friend tried to exchange his 1 year old motorola mobile in grey market. They refused to accept motorala-any model telling that it has no resale value. They were ready to accept even nokia 1100



WTF??? Cant belive this. Couple dealers I visited told me that they will buy used phones of any major make... almost same resale value!!

Whats more, Moto is anyday better than Nokia. I hate Nokia... have had v bad experience with them. In a very small nutshell - I bought a Nokia about a year back, and it was defective (major) right out of the box! They doggedly refused to replace it... even though they made 3 failed attempts to repair it. I dont agree with the repairing thing in the 1st place, as I bought a brand new phone... repairing 3 times is like getting a 3rd hand phone! I made a lot of fuss... even spoke to their regional manager, etc... even told him I'd never touch their products again and discourage anybody I knew from touching their junk... but they dont give 2 hoots... 

Nokia is like other Chinese junk now... not like before. Unfortunately people still carry the old image of Nokia around.  If I had my way, I'd add Nokia to the list here.


----------



## Psychosocial (Nov 10, 2008)

desiibond said:


> ^^ huh. Say that Motorola Maxx V6 is not a worthy device to buy. We will accept that. But there are models in Motorola like Razr and Rokr that have really good resale value.



Dude my dad buyed Rokr and had to sell it off in 6 months for 4k.....my cousin bought Razr V2 and had to sell it off in 6 months...

^^Coz repairs were costing a lot and the Moto service center said that it will take 4 months to repair.. I mean WTF!!


----------



## m-jeri (Nov 10, 2008)

^^^

err... i am going to beat u to death.... 

If i am a fanboi...i am a moto fanboi... i have lots of frnd who use motos.. razr..rokr..krzr...V8..V9... None have faced any issue...and service or replacement was done..max 10 days....that i say due to redington...

but repair cost is high...a screen of razr costs 4k.. WTH??...


----------



## Psychosocial (Nov 10, 2008)

^^I never said a screen costs 4k... did I ? And I dont mind if u were a fanboi, but that is my experience. Personally, I dont buy motos... I am using Nokia 3110c, 6070 and E61i... never faced problems  except E61i where I had to send it to the service center once. My mom has Sony Ericson J series fone... low-end but never gives problem. So going by this, we are a Nokia/SE family but dad chose to differ and got a Rokr... and this was the outcome. Now he is having a N73 ME and 3110c... and he will be buying a new fone soon... but it definitely wont be a Moto or teh iFone.


----------



## desiibond (Nov 10, 2008)

hmm. that's interesting. I had used two moto phones

L6 and Rokr E6. I sold L6 for 2k (market price than was some 4.5k) and I am using Rokr for the past 7 months. It does what it does without any problem (earlier firmware had few issues) but only problem with it is the availability of 3rd party apps.

and the only Nokia phone that I used is Nokia 6300 and it was the worst phone ever designed by Nokia. After that I never thought of getting nokia phone again.

Currently, In my opinion, if you want to get Nokia, get either Nokia phones inside 5k or get the N-series.


----------



## G33K n G4M3R (Nov 17, 2008)

Never ever buy Sony DVD Burner.
Media Compatibility issues.
yuck....
I must buy a new one.


----------



## pawsingh (Nov 20, 2008)

G33K n G4M3R said:


> Never ever buy Sony DVD Burner.
> Media Compatibility issues.
> yuck....
> I must buy a new one.



+1
I am not able to burn Dual layer DVD on my Sony. I googled it and found that Sony recommends only Verbatim Dual layer.


----------



## Psychosocial (Nov 20, 2008)

pawsingh said:


> +1
> I am not able to burn Dual layer DVD on my Sony. I googled it and found that Sony recommends only Verbatim Dual layer.



I can burn my Imation Dual Layers perctly with my Sony Optiarc drive. I also burn local DVDs on it.


----------



## dvijaydev46 (Nov 21, 2008)

Viewsonic Monitors.

Really I had to wait for three weeks to get my TFT monitor repaired. Viewsonic's products are good but their customer service is pathetic. They don't have dedicated service centres anywhere. They have arrangements with their dealers and those guys don't care to attend the customers.


----------



## Psychosocial (Nov 22, 2008)

^^I have a ViewSonic. Never faced problems. The customer care is good too.


----------



## frederick_benny_digit (Nov 22, 2008)

been using a viewsonic monitor for some 1.5 yrs now....never faced any prob..so it never came to the customer care support

but i must say the colour reproduction is not on par with other monitors


----------



## ajayritik (Nov 23, 2008)

G33K n G4M3R said:


> Never ever buy Sony DVD Burner.
> Media Compatibility issues.
> yuck....
> I must buy a new one.





pawsingh said:


> +1
> I am not able to burn Dual layer DVD on my Sony. I googled it and found that Sony recommends only Verbatim Dual layer.





Psychosocial said:


> I can burn my Imation Dual Layers perctly with my Sony Optiarc drive. I also burn local DVDs on it.



Can anyone of you let me know which brand of dual layer DVD's do you use and what is it's price?


----------



## kalpik (Nov 23, 2008)

Moser Baer.. 60 bucks a piece.


----------



## Psychosocial (Nov 23, 2008)

ajayritik said:


> Can anyone of you let me know which brand of dual layer DVD's do you use and what is it's price?



I said that I can burn my 'Imation' DL-DVDs. Dunno the price here, got them from Dubai !


----------



## jck (Nov 25, 2008)

difference between 22 and 24 inch is very less???
i think u can get a 22 inch for 10k
how much does a 24 inch cost?


----------



## Cool G5 (Nov 25, 2008)

jck said:


> difference between 22 and 24 inch is very less???
> i think u can get a 22 inch for 10k
> how much does a 24 inch cost?



ROFL, no man. The cheapest 22" is for some Rs.14K. A 24" should cost you well over Rs.20K or in that region.
Don't know the exact price.


----------



## jck (Nov 28, 2008)

viewsonic 22" is 11k in theitwares


----------



## topgear (Nov 28, 2008)

it's 10550 in here
*www.deltapage.com/


----------



## Ultimaton (Nov 29, 2008)

my viewsonic monitor is working perfectly. (va503m) its 15inch and although there are some probs with the power cord coming off and the display getting blanked out, otherwise i have no complaints

numeric digital 600 plus ups
totally ruined my psu. creates a surge when switching to battery power.


----------



## amitash (Dec 13, 2008)

Msi x58 boards....Bug bios problems..they just crash for no reason


----------



## sonicspeed (Dec 13, 2008)

amitash said:


> Msi x58 boards....Bug bios problems..they just crash for no reason


sir, that's not a reason to ditch the board. i m sure company will update bios soon enough then it will work stable


----------



## amitash (Dec 13, 2008)

^The problem with the board is:
1.It doesnt POST for no reason whatsover spontaneously leaving you with a dead board.
2.There is a problem with bios flashing..If everythings fine and you try to Update BIOS, the board will refuse to POST.

This has happend to many users including me...just google for it


----------



## acewin (Dec 19, 2008)

sonicspeed said:


> sir, that's not a reason to ditch the board. i m sure company will update bios soon enough then it will work stable



I ac cept what amitash says. besides when you are paying 17-20K for something and whose price will go down to 14-16K for sure, if I wait for 6-7 months. Why the hell I buy it now, with bios problem which will also take 3-4 months to have the bios fix or hardware rectification


----------



## Musicmaker23 (Dec 22, 2008)

Raccoon said:


> Whats the problem with Moser Baer pen drives? Have never used them... just curious. I can imagine iBall being bad... their product range is good looking but very poor quality and durability (have mentioned my experiences in my last post here).
> 
> Dudes, it would be good if you can justify why you dont like a particular product/brand.
> 
> Statements like this dont say much:



LG monitors give the maximum glare at an angle that i've ever seen on any monitor.. even more than viewsonic.. Samsung & dell on the other hand give crisper pictures from wider angles.. the samsung panels are the best on the market right now, give better pictures even if the contrast ratios are a lil' less. 


& to everyone else on the forum who says the n96 is a good phone.. my friend sold it off after 2 weeks of use.. & i completely trust his opinion.. not only are the N series phones overpriced, but they suck when it comes to working smoothly on a day-to-day basis.. my entire gang of friends are moving onto to the xpress series of nokia or the sony walkman phones.. perhaps nokia can convince us otherwise with the n85, that remains to be seen...


----------



## haider_up32 (Jan 2, 2009)

VIEWSONIC LCDS - very poor quality - fault rate very high,dead pixels in new lcds (quality control is bad)


LG 20 - 22x DVD WRITER - VERY VERY NOISY - STICK to sony-nec or only sony

HP LASER PRINTERS  - BUY EITHER CANON OR SAMSUNG

VIEWSONIC LCDS - very poor quality - fault rate very high,dead pixels in new lcds (quality control is bad)


LG 20 - 22x DVD WRITER - VERY VERY NOISY - STICK to sony-nec or only sony

HP LASER PRINTERS  - BUY EITHER CANON OR SAMSUNG

those against sony dvd-writers:-

-i never had any media compatibility issues for the 8 years (never with my cd-writer it still works)

-sony-nec oem drives are one of the best dvd-writers in the industry...nec is known for making reliable drives .....life is more

-u can search net for sony-nec

- if u r having media issues then name the media...things like these are generally told by the dealers who get better margins on samsung and lg


----------



## spidy333 (Jan 2, 2009)

can anyone suggest me nice cabby... i would be using a seperate power supply... i hear many people saying stay away from iball cabbies... but the iball stunner looks really good.. 

anyone having it and faced any issues..?


----------



## topgear (Jan 3, 2009)

Worng Place. Next Time ask in right section

Whats your Budget.

< Rs. 1500 - Zebronics Bijli ( Rs. 1050 - without PSU )
< Rs. 3500 - Antec 300
Rs. 4000-4200 - CoolerMaster CM690


----------



## Psychosocial (Jan 3, 2009)

haider_up32 said:


> _*VIEWSONIC LCDS - very poor quality - fault rate very high,dead pixels in new lcds (quality control is bad)*_
> 
> 
> LG 20 - 22x DVD WRITER - VERY VERY NOISY - STICK to sony-nec or only sony
> ...



Thanks for the quick laugh but please think twice before posting bullsh1t like this (Highlited stuff).


----------



## piyush2202 (Jan 5, 2009)

AMD Phenom processors - you can get a much better performing Intel Core 2 Duo at the same price.


----------



## IronManForever (Jan 5, 2009)

> AMD Phenom processors - you can get a much better performing Intel Core 2 Duo at the same price.


Insane!  Please suggest a valid reason. What work are you using the Phenom for? 
Phenom X4 9550 is available for Rs 6850/-. Now beat that in any multi-core app. 
------------------------------
Though buying a Phenom rig wight now wont be the best choice; with Phenom II round the corner; one could get that, or wait for price reduction of available processors, both AMD and Intel.


----------



## gamer669 (Jan 5, 2009)

piyush2202 said:


> AMD Phenom processors - you can get a much better performing Intel Core 2 Duo at the same price.


Yeah ! totaly insane !!!!!!!
Looks like you do not read digit regularily, where in PC processors, Top 3 positions occupied by AMD with not diffrence in price with Intel.
AMD is only criticized for use in laptops as they generate more heat tahn INTEL counterpart, nota problem in PC.!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## VexByte (Jan 8, 2009)

I'm pretty dissatisfied with *ASUS MBs.* One of my MB needed to be repaired within less than 3 years and another's NIC card gone bust without even using the NIC.


----------



## zbuu (Jan 10, 2009)

Hall Of Shame Brands :

Mercury
Intex
Techcom
Seagate
AMD


----------



## dnjkane (Jan 10, 2009)

^^^^
hey zbuu

Why Seagate???

They're pretty good


----------



## desiibond (Jan 10, 2009)

@@zbuu, talk some sense okay. AMD and seagate??


----------



## zbuu (Jan 10, 2009)

AMD - personal experience. overheats a lot nd bad performance . dumped it 2 years ago.
Seagate - got it replaced 3 times . Now using Samsung Hdd and using seagate as external Hdd.

nd also chk out this thead most of the users hav issues with seagate HDDS.

Also dont ever buy Samsung dvd/Cd drives. they are known for their tray problems. Hell it jst refuses to eject sometimes.


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Jan 10, 2009)

^ using seagate same hdd 4yrs replacements = 0


----------



## desiibond (Jan 10, 2009)

zbuu said:


> AMD - personal experience. overheats a lot nd bad performance . dumped it 2 years ago.
> Seagate - got it replaced 3 times . Now using Samsung Hdd and using seagate as external Hdd.
> 
> nd also chk out this thead most of the users hav issues with seagate HDDS.
> ...



People say that they find issues with WD, samsung, seagate harddrives, INtel, AMD processors, samsung, liteon, lg, benq dvdwriters. Does this mean that we stop using all these products??

come one. give a break.

I am running my Athlon 64 3000+ (Venice core) that I bought in 2006 at 2.4GHz (actual speed 1.8GHz) and it's still running without any problem. when you felt that your proccy is overheating, did you do troubleshooting, did you check what the problem is???

coming back to seagate, don't forget that it is the no.1 brand in HDD and alos my old 40Gb seagate HDD bought in 2001 still doesn't have a single bad sector and I also have 160gig bought in 2005 and 250gig bought few months ago. Every single one of them is working without giving any trouble, no bad sectors, no failures.

Please keep individual experiences away from this. The h/w that can be termed as really bad is product that is bad in a way that most of the users face the same problem. eg: XFX 8600GT card overheating, MSI X58 mobo BIOS failures etc.


----------



## topgear (Jan 11, 2009)

Microtek & Digital UPS.

Microtek UPS - One of my friend just bought one. It could not correct a tiny bit of voltage fluctuation. After charging it for full tim when he start his comp with it his comp
started but turned off in 5 seconds.

Digital UPS - Though my friend No. 2's house is properly earthed this ups just make his computer a shock machine . It's not passing the current through ground wire.

Though I've suggested both of them for buying APC but they have previouslu used those ups so they wanted to stick with those.


----------



## VarDOS (Jan 11, 2009)

Never buy Intel Original Boards And Intex Wireless Headphones


----------



## Psychosocial (Jan 11, 2009)

^Intel Original boards dont have any faults. They are rock solid and very stable.


----------



## ajaybc (Jan 11, 2009)

Intex UPS-Even though my house is properly earthed I get shocks 2-3 times a day from my computer while touching my speakers to turn it off/on,accidently touching the USB port while connecting some USB device,touching the tip of the data cable of my phone etc. Any more of this and I will be suffering from short term memory loss.


----------



## ckanth99 (Jan 11, 2009)

@desiibond

yes.. seagate is number one brand once.. it seems it have some problems with SATA hard disks.. so many complaints (including one from me, replaced 5 times still not working  )


----------



## haider_up32 (Jan 12, 2009)

Psychosocial said:


> ^^I have a ViewSonic. Never faced problems. The customer care is good too.



viewsonic is known to have the worst customer service....two of my friend have vs lcds  both of them developed problems...prior to buying them i even spotted dead pixels in packed lcd's

samsung lg acer hp ...all have their dedicated service centres.....if you could msg the address of viewsonic service centre in lucknow then plz reply else keep your mouth shut



Psychosocial said:


> ^Intel Original boards dont have any faults. They are rock solid and very stable.



intel original motherboards are the most notorious motherboards on this planet...they get it manufactured through some taiwanese company...bloody frozen bios...google on it


----------



## kanishka (Jan 12, 2009)

haider_up32 said:


> viewsonic is known to have the worst customer service....two of my friend have vs lcds  both of them developed problems...prior to buying them i even spotted dead pixels in packed lcd's
> 
> samsung lg acer hp ...all have their dedicated service centres.....if you could msg the address of viewsonic service centre in lucknow then plz reply *else keep your mouth shut*





mind it dude ...You arent here to fight...





> intel original motherboards are the most notorious motherboards on this planet...they get it manufactured through some taiwanese company...bloody frozen bios...google on it



I must agree with psychosocial..Intel motherboards are good as i have used them...


----------



## frederick_benny_digit (Jan 12, 2009)

haider_up32 said:


> if you could msg the address of viewsonic service centre in lucknow then plz reply else keep your mouth shut



if u dont agree with some1, learn to counter their point politely....not act like an ass n start fighting...


----------



## desiibond (Jan 12, 2009)

haider_up32 said:


> viewsonic is known to have the worst customer service....two of my friend have vs lcds  both of them developed problems...prior to buying them i even spotted dead pixels in packed lcd's
> 
> samsung lg acer hp ...all have their dedicated service centres.....if you could msg the address of viewsonic service centre in lucknow then plz reply else keep your mouth shut



intel original motherboards are the most notorious motherboards on this planet...they get it manufactured through some taiwanese company...bloody frozen bios...google on it[/QUOTE]

Intel mobos are known for their stability. What is the problem if they manufacture it in china. Even iphone is manufactured by Foxconn, a taiwanese company. Most of the companies have their products manufactured in Taiwan and few other south east countries. This is because of the ultra low cost of production. Just like most of the garments are manufactured in India (even for major brands like LP, alen solly etc). There is no need to do google to check reliability of Intel motherboards.

coming to viewsonic. yes. you may have faced problem with support and there is a way to find out the support options. just by saying someone to shut up will not do good.


----------



## IronManForever (Jan 12, 2009)

VexByte said:
			
		

> I'm pretty dissatisfied with ASUS MBs. One of my MB needed to be repaired within less than 3 years and another's NIC card gone bust without even using the NIC.


Give the model number. You cannot term all Ssus mobos as bad. And when the other mobo's NIC died. maybe it was bad from the beginning, you did not avail yourself of the warranty perhaps? 

Problem after 3 years of usage, though not welcome, is nothing unusual. Capacitors (other than the solid state ones) have an expected life of 5 years. Similarly other components age up..


----------



## desiibond (Jan 12, 2009)

for everlasting pc, go for Apple II


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Jan 12, 2009)

Psychosocial said:


> ^Intel Original boards dont have any faults. They are rock solid and very stable.



Ya'r right, Social, KPower...uhhh....whatever . 'Cause am usinnit . No Problem. They're good.


----------



## Psychosocial (Jan 12, 2009)

nvidiageek said:


> Ya'r right, Social, KPower...uhhh....whatever . 'Cause am usinnit . No Problem. They're good.



How come you know that ? And please dont use it if possible.


----------



## The Sorcerer (Jan 13, 2009)

Before checking whether hardware fails or not- psu is something to be questioned. Its pretty obvious that newer systems will have a need of higher efficiencies tested on standard 40-50 degrees of operational temps, lower ripple especially on +12v rails, and more than 3 years warranty. 
Seagate has lot of issues lately. Seagate is also planning to drop their warranty period from 5 years to 3 years on certain models. On top of it there are many reports that seagate 500GB drives are loosing half of their transfer speed after some months. I have a WD and seagate. HDD temps report that WD is 32 degrees cool and seagate being 42 but both are pretty cool after load. Most probably the thermal sensors on seagates are not installed properly. The list doesnt end there- I have found that certain companies despite their reputation once their sales volume of a particular product goes up, the quality decreases. 
lol @ amd being in wall of shame .\

Hall of shame:
VIP/Powersafe gold series (L&C oem)
Coolermaster extreme series (600W and 650w are budget version of 500w seventeam, still CM ditched copper heatsinks- they have 70% efficiency but tested on operational temps of 25 degrees celcius, rather than the standard 40-50 degrees celcius)
Huntkey power supply
Seagate (By my experience 500GB)
Moser Baer disks (I use MC004 Verbatim made in India)
Intel stock LGA775 heatsinks
Msi silly copper loops and restricted bios
Asus' confusing and sometimes unresponsive bios even with newer bios
Tagan 1300w
Gigabyte India's horrible pricing
Certain Indian tech mags and sites (not named for obvious reasons ) following payola funda and taking money to "overexaggerate" a bad review.


----------



## Cool G5 (Jan 13, 2009)

The Sorcerer said:


> Hall of shame:
> 
> Moser Baer disks (I use MC004 Verbatim made in India)



+1 for that.
I too have exeperienced some serious issues with mozerbaer.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jan 13, 2009)

haider_up32 said:


> intel original motherboards are the most notorious motherboards on this planet...they get it manufactured through some taiwanese company...bloody frozen bios...google on it



Wrong! They are pretty good actually. 
The only downsides is crappy integrated graphics which can easily be solved by purchasing a Graphics Card and the fact that they cant be overclocked (But I think the latest ones can), but this doesn't matter to 99% users.



VexByte said:


> I'm pretty dissatisfied with *ASUS MBs.* One of my MB needed to be repaired within less than 3 years and another's NIC card gone bust without even using the NIC.



Interesting. Personally I haven't any problems with my ASUS board yet.


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Jan 13, 2009)

Psychosocial said:


> How come you know that ? And please dont use it if possible.



Okay, budd. Mercury PSUs are bad. Got repaired it 7 times


----------



## haider_up32 (Jan 13, 2009)

desiibond said:


> intel original motherboards are the most notorious motherboards on this planet...they get it manufactured through some taiwanese company...bloody frozen bios...google on it



Intel mobos are known for their stability. What is the problem if they manufacture it in china. Even iphone is manufactured by Foxconn, a taiwanese company. Most of the companies have their products manufactured in Taiwan and few other south east countries. This is because of the ultra low cost of production. Just like most of the garments are manufactured in India (even for major brands like LP, alen solly etc). *There is no need to do google to check reliability of Intel motherboards.*

coming to viewsonic. yes. you may have faced problem with support a*nd there is a way to find out the support options. just by saying someone to shut up will not do good*.[/quote]

gigabyte has the least failute rate followed by asus and msi.....iphone is complete designed by apple...and in the case of intel motherboard...why u need to buy these??? just coz u bought an intel processor??  coz shops are stuffed with intel boards?? Why?? just coz they offer better margins to shopkeeper and are distributed through the same channel and they bundle it at a cheap price. intel m/bs are also sold as oem without box just like processors.... abit had great boards but it stopped manufacturing it recently...it is also speculated out of the 4 m/bs biggies one will have to exit by 2011
*www.fudzilla.com/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=11354&Itemid=37

the reason is simple : - intel doesnt conc. and spend on design...they just fulfill the definition of m/b  unlike apple ...if u can get better m/bs at comparitive prices so why avoid it???....at least buy a motherboard from a tier-1 manufacturer(search)

and yes u dont need to connect garment and cpts.

abt shutting up : - he was the one who called my viewsonic experience bullshit



frederick_benny_digit said:


> if u dont agree with some1, learn to counter their point politely....*not act like an ass n start fighting..*.



it looks like u havent read the earlier post thats why u urself acted like an ass...he was the one who called it bullshit...there are others u have also written abt viewsonic service earlier...even magazines have written....knowing this i decided to buy vs lcds for friends thinking that they are selling much so service will not be a problem now..but its the same now.


----------



## The Sorcerer (Jan 14, 2009)

Seagate hard drives as well should be joined in the list. They have much higher failure rate.
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=106610


----------



## haider_up32 (Jan 14, 2009)

The Sorcerer said:


> Seagate hard drives as well should be joined in the list. They have much higher failure rate.
> *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=106610



according to a study in 07,

*Vendors lie about disk drive failures *

Fibre channel as reliable as SATA
A study of about 100,000 drives conducted by Carnegie Mellon University proves that vendors are not telling the truth about the reliability of disk drives.

The study says that customers are replacing disk drives at rates far higher than those suggested by the estimated mean time between failure (MTBF) supplied by drive vendors.


Fibre Channel (FC) drives are just as reliable than less expensive but slower performing Serial ATA (SATA) drives, the report says. The Carnegie Mellon study examined large production systems, including high-performance computing sites and Internet services sites running SCSI, FC and SATA drives.

The figures shed that annual failure rates were between two and four percent, "and up to 13 percent observed on some systems”.  

However data sheets from vendors show that that the failure rates should be only  0.88 percent." However, the study showed typical annual replacement. You can find more details here. 

*www.fudzilla.com/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=101&Itemid=36

the worst seagate drives were ata barracuda iv....at that tym seagate drives were ahead in performance... ....my and my bros drive failed more than 8 tyms!!....samsung failed a lot less during that days(5400-->7200)....but i dont think seagate drives are bad now...


----------



## Psychosocial (Jan 14, 2009)

I have ViewSonic and I have no problems
I am using a Seagate HDD and I have no problems
I had an Intel original mobo and I had no problems


----------



## darklord (Jan 14, 2009)

The Sorcerer said:


> Hall of shame:
> VIP/Powersafe gold series (L&C oem)
> Coolermaster extreme series (600W and 650w are budget version of 500w seventeam, still CM ditched copper heatsinks- they have 70% efficiency but tested on operational temps of 25 degrees celcius, rather than the standard 40-50 degrees celcius)
> Huntkey power supply
> ...



1)VIP/Powersafe gold series (L&C oem) --> I found them to be very decent PSUs, used a lot of them.

2)Huntkey power supply---> Not used extensively but whatever couple of units i am using are doing pretty well.

3)Intel stock LGA775 heatsinks----> Why ? Whats wrong ?

4)Asus' confusing and sometimes unresponsive bios even with newer bios---> Care to explain ?


----------



## topgear (Jan 15, 2009)

I'm using moserbaer disks for around 2 years now. Never found a failed burn or faulty DVD.

All intel LGA775 heatsinks are not so bad but recently I found that the heatsinks shipped with dual core e2xxx series is very thin & the base is also made of aluminium.


----------



## tkin (Jan 20, 2009)

I have faced many HW problem in my life but never condemned any HW Manufacturer, I'm forced to do it now.

Its *Seagate*.

I bought the so Hyped 500GB 32MB buffer 7200.11 Seagate HDD two months ago. It crashed after a month, got replaced, new one also crashed after a month. It seems Seagate Quality Control has gone down the drain.

If any unfortunate soul out there bought a Seagate 7200.11 HDD over 320GB recently(500GB, 750GB, 1TB) back-up your data and don't shut down your machine till done, it might not boot again, just google "Seagate 7200.11 troubles" and see it. Its a weird firmware bug and its everywhere.

From a Data recovery Site:- "Seagate's new family - Barracuda 7200.11, specifically with FW version SD15 has especially high firmware failure rate. In such cases hard drive either doesn't show up in BIOS at all or identifies with 0 capacity. Unfortunately it is impossible to fix such drives without special equipment capable of accessing and repairing firmware modules in the hard drive System Area."

Now I'm MAD.


----------



## IronManForever (Jan 21, 2009)

^^ Let not God hear it.. but no harddisk has failed on me till date, I wonder why all the other guys have problems. Using 80GB seagate since last 3 years. Older drives also fine except one very old 4GB seagate.
HDD failing in one month is so bad! But its the firmware which can be fixed by seagate in future products.


----------



## desiibond (Jan 21, 2009)

Seagate officially declared that 7200.11 drives are having high failure rate and that they are already trying to fix the issue. 

Added the drives to the main list. Better stay away from 320GB+ 7200.11 drives from seagate.


----------



## Psychosocial (Jan 21, 2009)

I have Seagate and it's running fine since 2-3 months . No replacements till now.


----------



## desiibond (Jan 21, 2009)

You will get to know when it breaks. better do the fix if it falls under the faulty series.


----------



## tkin (Jan 22, 2009)

Psychosocial said:


> I have Seagate and it's running fine since 2-3 months . No replacements till now.


If its 7200.11 and over 320GB then back-up now.

Update-F******g Seagate released a new firmware called SD1A, hilariously it destroyed all working 500GB drives, performing the update bricks the drives instead of fixing the old firmware problems

EVERYONE-BOYCOTT SEAGATE.

Read here;-
1.*www.tomshardware.com/news/seagate-500gb-1tb-firmware-update,6867.html
2.*forums.seagate.com/stx/board/messa...&thread.id=5625&view=by_date_ascending&page=1

Has Seagate finally lost it? (or they hired monkeys and A**s and fired their human crue)


----------



## ampd5 (Jan 24, 2009)




----------



## Revolution (Jan 25, 2009)

ampd5 said:


>


----------



## vaibhav_jain (Jan 28, 2009)

Yes i am agree boycott seagate. i purchased a 250gb hdd 7200.10 last year and within a year it make me in trouble three times and everytime there is a severe loss of huge data which takes so much of time to be get collected. and the problem is hdd is not detected in bios everytime. So *BOYCOTT SEAGATE*

Canon cameras because they are not giving services there is only one service centre in delhi which is in gurgaon and only one collection point which is in okhla and also the guarantee is only for one year and sony gives three year warranty and also the service centres are also in delhi not at far place


----------



## Psychosocial (Jan 28, 2009)

^Canon's cameras in a must 'NOT' buy thread ? LOL ROFL


----------



## desiibond (Jan 28, 2009)

^^ There are some people who think above the others


----------



## Gigacore (Jan 28, 2009)

Say no to WeP UPS please.. it sucks.. the backup is too low and sometimes it never recharges..


----------



## VexByte (Jan 29, 2009)

Gigacore said:


> Say no to WeP UPS please.. it sucks.. the backup is too low and sometimes it never recharges..


You are very much correct. It's one of the worst UPS.


----------



## topgear (Jan 29, 2009)

Microtek UPS are very BAD also. On of my friend bought one. He charged it for 10 hours before using.
But it's battery is always in charging mode for first 1 hour. Now when the there is a power cut the UPS cannot provide backup & the comp just shuts off. He is using a 17 inch TFT with a intel celeron rig with only one HDD.


----------



## 4T7 (Feb 4, 2009)

Wow, no one actually mentioned Asrock mobos? well they're plain suckerz and should be avoided at all costs


----------



## tkin (Feb 4, 2009)

4T7 said:


> Wow, no one actually mentioned Asrock mobos? well they're plain suckerz and should be avoided at all costs


Who are they? Never heard of this company.

Just Kidding, don't know about quality though


----------



## ambar.hitman (Feb 13, 2009)

topgear said:


> Microtek UPS are very BAD also. On of my friend bought one. He charged it for 10 hours before using.
> But it's battery is always in charging mode for first 1 hour. Now when the there is a power cut the UPS cannot provide backup & the comp just shuts off. He is using a 17 inch TFT with a intel celeron rig with only one HDD.


+1, my Microtek UPS died within 6 months. Total crap company


----------



## Deleted member 26636 (Feb 13, 2009)

4T7 said:


> Wow, no one actually mentioned Asrock mobos? well they're plain suckerz and should be avoided at all costs




hey when i bought my 1st PC in 2004 i had an asrock m/b based on intel 845....this mobo lasted till october 2008...without any problems...i used a p4 & 512mb ddr ram with it...it was working fine but last year, at the end of october, the keyboard & mouse ports simply stopped working...just like that...one minute everything was fine & then my mouse & keyboard freezes...restarted the system, reconnected the hardware several times...nothing worked...neway i finally upgraded my PC though.


----------



## piyush2202 (Feb 17, 2009)

Sony DVD-RW drives - They have low speeds and a terrible tray. My CD writing speed is just 40x when it is rated to be 52x on the drive. The disc tray keeps getting stuck very often.


----------



## desiibond (Feb 17, 2009)

^^ afaik, there is a mechanism using which you can set speed. something like you need to keep eject button pressed for few seconds, the speed will be set to the full speed.


----------



## topgear (Feb 20, 2009)

ASUS DVD Writers : ( particularly DRW-20B1ST )

1. They does not comes with Sata Data & Power Cable even in the Boxed pcked version. 2 of my friends bought 2 writers so I know that.

2. There is no firmware update.

3. Drive has some detection issue.
As both asus DVD writers were not detecting by the sys. After countless restarts those drives got detected.

4. *One of those drives gone kaput after only one month.
Other drives detection time is very high so I think it has some issue too.

*The problem with the faulty drive is that sometime bios could not find it. Sometime it disappears from device manager & my computer & if you insert a CD the drive just hangs even @ bios level so booting through CD is not possible.


----------



## loktar (Feb 21, 2009)

topgear said:


> ASUS DVD Writers : ( particularly DRW-20B1ST )
> 
> 1. They does not comes with Sata Data & Power Cable even in the Boxed pcked version. 2 of my friends bought 2 writers so I know that.
> 
> ...



man i was just thinkin of gettin an asus dvd r  ....... i have a lg dvd r which right now(bought 8 mnths ago) cannot read any dvd > 4.5 gb  for last 2-3 months .... do not know why this is happening......  i upgraded the drivers; changed jumper settings;changed region code; cleaned the lens ; even rebooted windows but no use....... writes and reads  normal 4.5 gb dvd perfectly though....
right now i can't play gta iv 'cause this stupid drive won't recognise the dvd... i was strictly recommending anyone against lg as couple of my friends have similar problems too........

now that asus is too being convicted, any suggestions which dvd-r i may try.......??


----------



## topgear (Feb 22, 2009)

^^ You can get Samsung DVD RW drives.


----------



## tkin (Feb 23, 2009)

loktar said:


> man i was just thinkin of gettin an asus dvd r  ....... i have a lg dvd r which right now(bought 8 mnths ago) cannot read any dvd > 4.5 gb  for last 2-3 months .... do not know why this is happening......  i upgraded the drivers; changed jumper settings;changed region code; cleaned the lens ; even rebooted windows but no use....... writes and reads  normal 4.5 gb dvd perfectly though....
> right now i can't play gta iv 'cause this stupid drive won't recognise the dvd... i was strictly recommending anyone against lg as couple of my friends have similar problems too........
> 
> now that asus is too being convicted, any suggestions which dvd-r i may try.......??


 Use a crack, its a pain to use the original DVD everytime to play game, I lost two DVDs this way.



desiibond said:


> ^^ afaik, there is a mechanism using which you can set speed. something like you need to keep eject button pressed for few seconds, the speed will be set to the full speed.


 No, it only happens with DVD video files, feature is called Riplock, almost every drive today has it, what he just stated is a fault issue because riplock only sets in with DVD video, used to decrease noise when watching DVDs.


----------



## soul_reaver (Mar 9, 2009)

hey i have had a lg dvd writer for more than a year now and it works fine even thou i m using it wit a casin as an external... its written hundreds of dvds n still goin strong the casings fan thou makes some noise... sony ones i saw before were almost junk some even havin a strange problem of bein able to read original dvds.. not the local ones..


----------



## b_man (Mar 10, 2009)

I second the seagate hard drive fiasco...i was a fan, my first computer had a 4GB drive and it still works!!..that was 10 years ago when Pentium2 were rave!

I upgraded to a newer desktop and got a 200GB seagate HDD...crashed on me in 2 years, without warning and took all my data with me....all my art, my website, my media...everything that i had painstackingly collected over the years, right from using a grigging modem line for the internet to the current 64 kbps snail i use!!

Am gonna give WD a try now.


----------



## topgear (Mar 10, 2009)

Ok - Again about ASUS DRW-20B1St Drive problem :

Sent one drive for replacement. Got a another one yesterday. No it was not new & they gave me a another repaired drive ( the s/n is different ). Hooked it up with the sys.
When I tried to copy some data from CD/DVD it's making some loud noise like (crat.........crat......). Checked the CD/DVD but they were not scratched. So I think there is a problem with the motor inside the drive.

Now I really don't want to get the faulty drive to Rashi peripherals every time & they
tends to give a repaired ( but ****ing bad as one I get ) drive. It's just a waste of my money & time. Now I'm really frustrated about using Asus DVD Writer. I will never buy a asus dvd drive in the future.

So once againg - Never buy a Asus DVD Writer Specially ( ASUS DRW-20B1St )


----------



## Arnab boss (Mar 21, 2009)

hey tkin I bought a Seagate 500 gb with ver 7200.11 in october 08. Is it safe or it falls in the list of faulty.
Mainly I use this for storing data and already it is 380 gb full so I am worried and starting having nightmares so help me bro....


----------



## topgear (Mar 22, 2009)

I sent the ASUS dvd writer for replacemt to rashi peripherals. aftera week those ****ers at rashi told me that the model is not available & they cannot give me any other model.
But i told them they have given someone a new sony dvd writer for a faulty one. So they should give me one new asus drive. But they said they have no asus DVD writer in stock. ( ****ing liars ). WTF!. They said to me to bring a credit note. So I went back to the shop from where I've bought it. But they said they cannot give me a credit note as the serial number has changed ( as the DVD writer was already replaced one ). So I said to go someone from the shop with me. SO one guy in the shop agreed to go with me. We went to that ****ing rashi peripherals & voila that guy told them that the original bill was lost & told them to give me dvd writer but they told that they cannot give me any other DVD writer other than asus. SO they gave me 18x asus dvd writer ( even it was not new) & said they have no stock of asus dvd writer. 

*More about  credit note part *: the shopkeeper said me even if they somehow give me a credit note then it will take atleast two weeks to get my money back with it. As I was already annoyed enough with asus dvd writers I was not ready to wait that long. The main reason behind this is I've seen those ****ing rashi peripherals guys gave someone Rs. 300 less for a credit & gave someone a pld dvd writer for another credit note. SO I loose all the hope on them. Even if I gave them a credit note they may not return my money back.

*So in the the summary* - Asus tends to discontinue their dvd writers model too soon & does not want to give a new replacement dvd writer.I got a old 18x DVD writer for my 22x asus dvd writer. After 2 weeks of annoying & frustrating experience.
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------


Arnab boss said:


> hey tkin I bought a Seagate 500 gb with ver 7200.11 in october 08. Is it safe or it falls in the list of faulty.
> Mainly I use this for storing data and already it is 380 gb full so I am worried and starting having nightmares so help me bro....



Update your hdds firmware to SD1A & you will be safe.


----------



## nishant_nms (Mar 22, 2009)

Another victim of Seagate 500 GB 7200.11 HDD 

Seagate did picked up the HDD from my home to repair and restore my data.
But was sent back the same dead Hard disk

Sent it for replacment yesterday.

Hoping for a working harddisk now.


----------



## axxo (Mar 22, 2009)

nishant_nms said:


> Another victim of Seagate 500 GB 7200.11 HDD
> 
> Seagate did picked up the HDD from my home to repair and restore my data.
> But was sent back the same dead Hard disk
> ...



After my 250GB seagate HDD got failed I went to market to get 500GB HDD. The dealer insisted me  very much to get the seagate model. I say No and bought a green WD 500 HDD.
I guess I have saved myself from seagate.


----------



## acewin (Mar 23, 2009)

well doing a copy paste of my response in other thread

well as topgear says, m adding my venture I got Asus DRW-2014S1, its already 6 months for this buy. First of all this is IDE burner, and I got a casing which I needed to use to have an external burner, as earlier I used my company laptop and 8x burner becoming too slow with so many discs to burn.

the piece I got was not able detect and read discs properly, so not even one week over I went to the shop and he sent me to the distributor where they immediately replaced my piece (a new one-not used and repaired one, thankful to that part), since then this burner is running very good for me.

Earlier I had heard asus and sony were the best brands, and I got both of them, and I have seen other people having samsung and LG, it tought me one thing if things running fine it is good otherwise always a trouble.

arounds 4 months back I had bought 640GB 32 Mb buffer Seagate 7200.11(the shopkeepers were trying to sell 750GB HDD to friend, who had gone in the market, but due to price and capacity getting I said do not buy anything other than the 640 GB HDD)

from the first day of use I am happy with my HDD, but I have heard all storeies and real compaints about 7200.11 series of HDD.

getting replacements and exchange done is very annoying part. 

Its more onto the distributors, because they are the ones to keep stocks, and scumbags if do not agree onto a point its all done, as there being no authorised service centers of most of the products.

and about seagate, if there are authorised service centers it is a lesser hastle as I have seen getting good results from them, in giving replacements.
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------
add to this the shop from where I had bought Asus burner(in SP Road I buy my reqs most from there), said to buy Sony of Samsung as they are more selling burners in the market.
Asus does not gets sold that much, when I was searching I found only a few shops selling it, and even this shop from where I bought it, he did not had and brought 2 pieces from the distributor to sell one piece to me and keep another one in stock.

So, buying something available readily available in the market helps , so I do not have any issues buying seagate, while choosing between WD and Seagate it is more price.
Like I bought WD Passport 160 GB because it was readily available(more people buying it) and lesser price than Seagate.


----------



## topgear (Mar 23, 2009)

Yeah buddy I've heard that asus makes high quality DVD writers as someone I know using 3 asus IDE DVD writers for 1 year without any prob. So I thought they make good sata DVD writers too. But in my recent experience I got from the faulty asus DVD writer I've come to learn that asus makes very low quality sata dvd writers & their cost is also higher than other brands. Now that's a complete cheating as they charge you much ( it's around Rs. 250-300 more than other brands except sony ) & makes such low quality sata DVD writers & doesn't offer good  service. & for market availability it's was readily available on most shops on january but now in no shop I found a single piece of that shity sata dvd writer. I think they just discontinued the manufacturing of that model.


----------



## Arnab boss (Mar 23, 2009)

Update your hdds firmware to SD1A & you will be safe.[/QUOTE]

Thanks 4 reply but where will I find this updated firmware sd1a.is this is I can update myself or take to Seagate service center.


----------



## acewin (Mar 23, 2009)

Arnab, do not upgrade firmware if you are not having problem, most of the people who suffered the issue was very quick within a week or two, not after very long.

Firmware upgrade can open the gate to problems, I do not think they have fool proof solution to the issue as of now.


----------



## topgear (Mar 24, 2009)

Arnab boss said:


> Thanks 4 reply but where will I find this updated firmware sd1a.is this is I can update myself or take to Seagate service center.



First of all backup your important data.

Download the firmware & burn it on a CD. It's a ISO file. you wil get a bootable CD. Boot your rig with it. accept the license agreement & exit that page. On the next page you will get the optinos for fW update.

Read everything carefuly. Select the option which matches your HDD. Though it's bit confusing you have to chhose download the firmware for your particular hdd model. It will flash your HDDs firmware. After flashing follow the the instructions.

See the links below :


Discussion regarding this issue :
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=106610

Read all three pages.

Firmware update link :
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showpost.php?p=1062813&postcount=67
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------


acewin said:


> Arnab, do not upgrade firmware if you are not having problem, most of the people who suffered the issue was very quick within a week or two, not after very long.
> 
> Firmware upgrade can open the gate to problems, I do not think they have fool proof solution to the issue as of now.



Even if he haven't faced any prob he should update the firmware. Most of the people faced issue coz the first version of this firmware was buggy but the second version which released 4 days later was bug free & fixed the issue.

Firmware update is not that risky. The firmware issue was fixed a long time ago. See the links I've posted above & go through all the pages.


----------



## lilovirus (Mar 27, 2009)

*HP Keyboard and liteon DVDRW*

Never buy HP Keyboard,
after couple of days I was not able to press keys, I had to press to hard to get it work.

I have replaced 4 DVDRW in 2 yrs still facing problems.


----------



## topgear (Mar 27, 2009)

*Re: HP Keyboard and liteon DVDRW*



lilovirus said:


> Never buy HP Keyboard,
> after couple of days I was not able to press keys, I had to press to hard to get it work.
> 
> *I have replaced 4 DVDRW in 2 yrs still facing problems.*



Which brand ?


----------



## mikael_schiffer (Mar 27, 2009)

There are still some people who insist on spending the least amount of cash to buy graphic cards, and dealers end up fooling them to buy GeforceFX5200 256 MB.No use getting this!
My advice- u can get Geforce 9400 for almost same price and better performance.
However, u may get it for Rs800-900 approx in some stores which r just fed up of stocking 5 year old GPUs.THEN it is a decent buy


----------



## priyadarshi (Mar 28, 2009)

sorry for being late, i forgot to mention.
a big NO from my side to Linksys NAS200.
buying it in Nov. 2008, was my biggest mistake.
1. Very slow transfer rate, you can ever imagine. i tried copying 20 GB of data but after 48 continuous hours it copied only 20% of it.
2. No Level II support for this device in India. But they can arrange a call back from Phillipins. (Sounds Good)
3. Pathetic replacement service.
I was advised to send the device for replacement and I submitted the product in Nov. 2008 and guess what, after waiting for more than two months the dealer found hiself unable to give the replacement.

but thanks to my vendor who managed for the credit note and last month i got my money back. it was strange that the dealer was eager to deduct some kind of service charge (don't know what for) and Taxes on the credit note. though i didn't let him do that.


----------



## hayabusa_ryu (Mar 30, 2009)

I also suffered from Seagate crysis(I think it was ST....20AS 7200.11 500GB model). I lost all my data. I got a replaced HDD with a different model ST......18AS 7200.12. I hope that it wont die in future.


----------



## deadkiss 009 (Apr 23, 2009)

Never


----------



## topgear (Apr 27, 2009)

^^ WTH ! Why are spaming ? Haven't you read forum rules ? Stop that or get banned.


----------



## deadkiss 009 (Apr 27, 2009)

^^ Don't realized what I did. Anyway just edited.


----------



## priyadarshi (May 19, 2009)

had problem with 250GB seagate it got crashed and developed bad sectors too. sent it for RMA thrice and everytime they sent me back the same 7200.10 one. now they started checking if the HDD is burnt with their multimeter and refuse to accept for RMA.


----------



## surinder (Jun 8, 2009)

Any ell cheapo PSU. 

A person in my neighborhood purchased an assembled PC few months back powered by unbranded PSU blown out in couple of months though lucky enough with rest of system on that time. But for his bad luck got replaced the PSU under warranty. Guess what passed just one month or so blown out again but that time along with MOBO and both RAM modules.


----------



## desiibond (Jun 8, 2009)

he should be a real idiot to use the same PSU again!!!


----------



## surinder (Jun 8, 2009)

A layman have no choice but to  insist on assembler's terms.

Assemblers are culprit in these kind of cases who cares only about their own profitability to the max putting the lowest grade equipment in ignorant person's system.


----------



## topgear (Jun 9, 2009)

^^ very true. When I 1st assembled my system the shop gave me some sort of ram which just sucks.


----------



## asingh (Jun 17, 2009)

topgear said:


> ^^ very true. When I 1st assembled my system the shop gave me some sort of ram which just sucks.


 
I swear this is really an issue with Hardware computer vendors these days, they really take the layman for a ride..!! I see tons of people getting fooled at the electronics market (Nehru Place), at Delhi.

1. Customer Walks in -- requests a product. (Example Processor).
2. He is shown the product but the oldest model. (Example a P4).
3. Price is slightly over quoted.
4. Bullshit features are listed by the seller (Example fast L1 cache).
5. Customer does not understand this jargon, but is impressed.
6. Seller recommends to buy without CC or bill -- to save VAT.
7. Customer buys and walks off.
8. Next Customer Walks in.........

By the way I got a Microsoft Wireless (3000 series) mouse. It is damn shitty. The clicks are so hard, and at times..it just freezes. Does the USB connector (which has the laser receptacle) need to have a 'line-of-sight' with the mouse. I placed the USB connector at the back of my system. For now I have removed the mouse, and back to the good old, wired one...! Any suggestions for this..experiences..??


----------



## tkin (Jun 17, 2009)

asigh said:


> I swear this is really an issue with Hardware computer vendors these days, they really take the layman for a ride..!! I see tons of people getting fooled at the electronics market (Nehru Place), at Delhi.
> 
> 1. Customer Walks in -- requests a product. (Example Processor).
> 2. He is shown the product but the oldest model. (Example a P4).
> ...


Wireless mouse and keyboard sucks and shows lag in games, anyway, no line of sight needed, i used one earlier and it had no issue, check the batteries and do a RMA if needed.


----------



## surinder (Jun 17, 2009)

asigh said:


> I swear this is really an issue with Hardware computer vendors these days, they really take the layman for a ride..!! I see tons of people getting fooled at the electronics market (Nehru Place), at Delhi.
> 
> 1. Customer Walks in -- requests a product. (Example Processor).
> 2. He is shown the product but the oldest model. (Example a P4).
> ...


Situation in tear two and three cities is even more worse.  
They have simple funda unaware the buyer better it be.
And whats more here are vendors in smaller cities who even don't know much about computing neither they are interested then how can they offer best solutions and best bang for bucks to there customers.


----------



## asingh (Jun 18, 2009)

surinder said:


> Situation in tear two and three cities is even more worse.
> They have simple funda unaware the buyer better it be.
> And whats more here are vendors in smaller cities who even don't know much about computing neither they are interested then how can they offer best solutions and best bang for bucks to there customers.


 

Ya..this is a sad situation. Thats why this time round, when I got my stuff, I ordered it all from Lynx..prices were reasonable, service was good too.

Vendors offering 'best bang for bucks'..is a dream..no matter what product you choose...!


----------



## icehot (Jun 23, 2009)

I also dislike moserbaer DVDs. I feel CDs are OK
SONY is the best for blank CD/DVD.
Regarding viewsonic-I am satisfied.
Strangely, my samsung LCD developed problems--but still I feel it may be a rare case as I believe samsung


----------



## icehot (Jun 23, 2009)

Apple ipod--Horrible--
My display failed, though it works still.(after 1 year)
My friend's ipod completely was out within 2 months and it was not replaced
Another friend's ipod menu button got stuck
Ofcourse, ipod is wonderful to listen and I was proud to own it once upon a time


----------



## desiibond (Jun 23, 2009)

@icehot, what is the reason that Apple gave for refusing to replace ipod. is it bought in grey market?

FYI, the failure rate of ipod is very very low. Few instances here and there won't make a product "not-to-buy" kind. 

I bought nano about 4 yrs ago and it is still working (like millions of other ipods).


----------



## Reaper_vivek (Jun 24, 2009)

desiibond said:


> @icehot, what is the reason that Apple gave for refusing to replace ipod. is it bought in grey market?
> 
> FYI, the failure rate of ipod is very very low. Few instances here and there won't make a product "not-to-buy" kind.
> 
> I bought nano about 4 yrs ago and it is still working (like millions of other ipods).



Me too i have bought iPod nano 8GB 2 years ago...it works without even the slightest of errors.

Most of my friends have a iPod and no one has complains except 1 with the classic 30GB the menu button has to be pressed very hard to work.....
So iPod is good in terms of build quality and durability


----------



## asingh (Jun 24, 2009)

icehot said:


> Apple ipod--Horrible--
> My display failed, though it works still.(after 1 year)
> My friend's ipod completely was out within 2 months and it was not replaced
> Another friend's ipod menu button got stuck
> Ofcourse, ipod is wonderful to listen and I was proud to own it once upon a time


 
Why were you not able to replace the iPOD after 2 months of use and failure, are the warranties..that low..??


----------



## desiibond (Jun 24, 2009)

@asigh, am sure that apple warranty is pretty good. you get a 1yr warranty and can extend it to another year by paying around 1500 bucks (not sure what exact amount is)


----------



## asingh (Jul 12, 2009)

As we discussed a bit about Hardware vendors.

Last week when I picked up my Hyper 212 --- the shopkeeper told me..that the packaging has Coolermaster TIM. I was OK...great..then he said..your CPU will also have some stuck to it..remove that using petrol....I almost flipped...ha ha ha


----------



## haider_up32 (Aug 5, 2009)

Kingston value ram ddr2 800mhz 2 pieces (short model). i bought it accidently from computer empire after paying at 1st floor and receiving it on 2nd. it was exported the same month by computer empire . it doest meet jedec ddr2 specs. it runs at 6-6-6-18 and doesnt overlock much.I sold 1 of the modules.


----------



## desiibond (Aug 5, 2009)

as the name says, it's VALUE ram. you can't expect that to take overclocking!!!!


----------



## cpyder (Aug 5, 2009)

@desibond, bumped on your first post in this thread.. terrific list. Thanks a ton.  it would come in handy. I wonder if you updated it since then? 

Though there is one generic 'No' from you about AA powered DigiCams.  Well, I disagree very strongly on that.  Infact, i always suggest people to go for digicams powered with AA batteries if there is  a choice.. ofcourse i have my reasons..

-you can buy a new set of batteries from a roadside shop, even if you are trekking somewhere in himalyas if your 'Li ion' battery drains out. - - a huge huge positive.

- Li ion batteries are pretty much properitery, so you have to get back to the manufacturer for replacement and they are costly. More importantly its difficult to find them other than big cities. The camera models as well as battery designs change very much like other IT stuff, so if your cam is getting old, chances are you wont find your replacement battery easily.

-AA size rechargeables are available. A set of four 2700 mAH capacity would cost about 1.5 to 2k.  Do the math.. 2700 x 4 = 10800 mAH.  While those Li Ion batteries are just about 1000 mAH to 1200 mAH costing about same.  See how costlier they get?

Oh,, and lastly, i can use them in my torch as well.. 

Regards..


----------



## desiibond (Aug 6, 2009)

@cpyder, what you said is true. I have seen couple of high capacity AA sized batteries and they are as powerful as a single Li-Ion battery. 

Removed the entry from the list and thanks a ton for bringing this into light


----------



## haider_up32 (Aug 10, 2009)

desiibond said:


> as the name says, it's VALUE ram. you can't expect that to take overclocking!!!!




1. Transcend value ram ocs well
2.The old kingston model is CL5 and meets the jedec specs of DDR2


----------



## rakz (Aug 19, 2009)

Sony DVD RW....It sucks...Works only for a year and then stops writing only reads DVD's.


----------



## vaibhav_jain (Sep 11, 2009)

recently i purchase kingston RAM from computer empire for my friend. When i install it then there is no display because of faulty RAM. And when i get back to computer empire for replacement then the employee there says that he can`t replace because it may be burnt. He told me to go kingston for replacement. In short i want to say that COMPUTER EMPIRE is VERY BAD shop for purchasing computer hardware.


----------



## Xeno (Sep 12, 2009)

Dynet ram - even though its better than other unheard of names, it failed on mine. Didn't know what the problem was before and i used to get like BSOD's quite often last 2 months. The module completely died last month. Replaced with Transcend premium memory (DDR 512MB x 2) and its all okay now.

Personally I am a bit ... off about Seagate. I had a better impression before.
I bought my Seagate IDE 250GB harddrive 4 years ago and it still works flawlessly with zero errors. It was a proper boxed piece in a red box, sealed properly.

However my second seagate harddrive which was barely bought one year ago (a 160GB IDE Disk) failed very recently. This drive I was hesitant to buy cause all it had was a loose flimsy plastic cover with a sticker of seagate on it as packaging. (even a cheaper nokia 1100 comes in a better solid box ) The seal was just a cellotape.

 I got the error during boot up that the smart status was bad and the disk was prone to failure, and wouldnt proceed. So detached the drive, put it in an external USB converter case and used it as a removable disk and took whatever data that was necessary ( I usually have backups). The drive works still but the read write times are way too much even though it wasnt in PIO mode (now it is ..) Even the IDE cable is new.

I think ill go with WD drives soon enough, depends really


----------



## desiibond (Sep 12, 2009)

guys, I have updated the list today. Let me know if I missed anything.

Remember, it should be a product having mass failure rate and not one with one or two scattered incidents.


----------



## topgear (Sep 13, 2009)

Add Asus DVD Writer and Starlite Rams ( Know many cases )
& Don't Forget to add XBOX 360


----------



## janitha (Sep 13, 2009)

topgear said:


> Add Asus DVD Writer and Starlite Rams ( Know many cases )
> & Don't Forget to add XBOX 360



Though I have bot personally used it, Asus DVD writers are preferred by experts since they are known to be re-branded Pioneer drives.


----------



## Xeno (Sep 13, 2009)

@ Janitha, 

Yeah I've seen that too, however consumer support is one of the most important factors while buying it.. I read somewhere in this forum only about a bad experience with ASUS dvd rw, and to add to that the sales and support staff were noobs making it very frustuating. 

So even if a device is like supposedly used by the experts, unless there is proper support staff when there is a problem, I'd stay away from that product. Buying a fast moving/selling and known product is the best bet in case your product goes bad and needs a replacement.


----------



## janitha (Sep 13, 2009)

Xeno said:


> @ Janitha,
> 
> Yeah I've seen that too, however consumer support is one of the most important factors while buying it.. I read somewhere in this forum only about a bad experience with ASUS dvd rw, and to add to that the sales and support staff were noobs making it very frustuating.
> 
> So even if a device is like supposedly used by the experts, unless there is proper support staff when there is a problem, I'd stay away from that product. Buying a fast moving/selling and known product is the best bet in case your product goes bad and needs a replacement.



Absolutely true. Pioneers are preferred for dual layer writing, scanning etc. But even two days back I bought a Samsung SH 223B since there is a service centre even in this small city, though Asus too was available. My earlier one too was Samsung.(SH 203B)


----------



## desiibond (Sep 13, 2009)

xbox 360 is already added (to stay away from  non-jasper)

adding ASUS dvd burners.


----------



## topgear (Sep 14, 2009)

@ *janitha* - I've replaced one of my asus DVD writer 2 times and all of them were giving same prob.

BTW, they replaced my new DVD drive with some old drive ( same model ) and next time they replaced with with a different model ( it was also old ). Though I've complained about it they refused to give me a new DVD drive.

The 2nd replacement drive worked fine for amonth and then it stopped working on july.
As I've received very bad customer support for them and being frustrated I'm unwilling
to send it back again for replacement. I would only send it back for replacement if they will agree to give me a new replacement drive but nobody cannot guarantee over that. So I belive asus has only repair or replacement with old drive policy for DVD writers which is very bad. So I said to stay away from asus DVD drives as *Xeno* pointed good product not only depends on it's quality but it's greaty depend on good after sales service.

@ *desibond* - My bad, haven't noticed about xbox 360.
Thanks for adding asus DVD writers. This will save many consumers


----------



## Xeno (Sep 14, 2009)

topgear said:


> BTW, they replaced my new DVD drive with some old drive ( same model ) and next time they replaced with with a different model ( it was also old ). Though I've complained about it they refused to give me a new DVD drive.
> 
> The 2nd replacement drive worked fine for amonth and then it stopped working on july.
> As I've received very bad customer support for them and being frustrated I'm unwilling
> to send it back again for replacement. I would only send it back for replacement if they will agree to give me a new replacement drive but nobody cannot guarantee over that. So I belive asus has only repair or replacement with old drive policy for DVD writers which is very bad.



Yet another example of a good product being ruined by a bad service.
I've had the experience when I owned a motorola V3i, they took 2 months just to get the display replaced, the V3i was a popular enough set, forget about the service for sets a bit less known. 

Learnt a good lesson from this. Warranty doesnt mean much if your product will be going back to the service center and lie there for a month or more. What about the time you didnt get to use the gadget even ? There's no compensation for that.


----------



## haider_up32 (Sep 14, 2009)

you people didnt add Compaq/HP nvidia Laptops

*www.tomshardware.com/news/HP-Having-Nvidia-Chipset-Issues,7669.html

*h30434.www3.hp.com/psg/board/message?board.id=Display&message.id=5990

*www.techenclave.com/laptops/disgraceful-truth-hp-laptops-hp-services-145246.html

*hplies.com/viewtopic.php?f=9&t=276


----------



## Ypschita (Sep 14, 2009)

Hi
Am looking for a basic machine to do heavy duty Word/ Excel/ PDF related stuff. And loads of space. 
Which motherboard and processor should I go for?
I want atleast 2 GB DDR2 RAM, 320 X 2 SATA HDD, DVD RW Drive, Standard USB ports and Audio/ Video, Wireless Keyboard and Mouse.
What should I look for and how much will it cost approximately in Mumbai?
Regards!


----------



## desiibond (Sep 14, 2009)

^^not this thread. wront post.


----------



## clayhead (Sep 14, 2009)

Sony PSP 1001
the 14,000 rs value pack
waste of money buttons get jammed and dont work espesially the " X " button
yeah if anybody knows how to fix it plz mail me   clayheadstudios@gmail.com

and

sony cybershot DSC-s730
bad feature and low mp rate grainny pics

and

tata indicom internet connection ( broadband )
worst speed and worst service

and 

telenet tndsl 2120
worst modem in history

and 

Sony Ps2 "fat version"
xtreamly long time to load and read a dvd and memory card

and

my computer of corse

he he he but its true


----------



## venkat0052 (Oct 21, 2009)

plz don't buy dynet rams and asus motherboard 
dynet rams are getting trouble thrice in a year and asus does not support ethernet booting


----------



## desiibond (Oct 21, 2009)

now, how many use ethernet booting? And I don't think it's a valid reason to keep ASUS in the list!!!


----------



## chorus (Oct 21, 2009)

rakz said:


> Sony DVD RW....It sucks...Works only for a year and then stops writing only reads DVD's.




I agree with you. I had the similar experience. Sony sucks


----------



## tkin (Oct 21, 2009)

venkat0052 said:


> plz don't buy dynet rams and asus motherboard
> dynet rams are getting trouble thrice in a year and asus does not support ethernet booting


You sure? My P5Q has a Lan boot option in bios.


----------



## topgear (Oct 22, 2009)

May be he pointed to low end mobos.


----------



## asingh (Oct 28, 2009)

^^ What is ethernet booting..?


----------



## topgear (Oct 29, 2009)

It's same as LAN booting. You can istall OS on comp without a ODD or usb drive. Just Place the bootable media in the server and set the other comp to boot from LAN/NIC.
BTW, the OS ( installation media ) must support LAN/NIC booting. Most linux distros supports LAN booting by default though 

these links will help you a lot 

*versalogic.com/kb/kb.asp?kbid=1371
*msdn.microsoft.com/en-us/library/ms901800.aspx
*www.ethernut.de/en/eboot/index.html


----------



## digital_thinker (Oct 30, 2009)

SEAGATE sux... my 6 months old 500 GB died yesterday.... all my data is gone as it will be replaced (as said by the dealer)
*CRY*


----------



## desiibond (Oct 30, 2009)

did you apply the firmware fix that seagate release for 7200.12?

Anyways, do agree that seagate hdd's are facing serious reliability issues for past year


----------



## topgear (Oct 31, 2009)

^^ If I'm not wrong that was for 7200.11 series disks ( as I applied the firmwire fix )


----------



## paroh (Oct 31, 2009)

Never buy any product from Rashi Peripherals Pvt Ltd Nehru Place Delhi. They are the one of the worst after sales services provider.


----------



## asingh (Oct 31, 2009)

paroh said:


> Never buy any product from Rashi Peripherals Pvt Ltd Nehru Place Delhi. They are the one of the worst after sales services provider.



What happened....where is their outlet at Nehru Place..?


----------



## topgear (Nov 1, 2009)

@ paroh - even they offer bad service in my city also ....... My friend's asus DVD writer is giving problem again .... but I'm ( he also ) unwilling to take the writer to them as the my previous experience with them was not good.


----------



## desiibond (Nov 1, 2009)

topgear said:


> ^^ If I'm not wrong that was for 7200.11 series disks ( as I applied the firmwire fix )


ah yes. my bad. it's 7200.11 that had issues


----------



## paroh (Nov 2, 2009)

They are not changing my faulty graphic card that is under replacement warranty. And the card is costly also.


----------



## topgear (Nov 3, 2009)

^^ What gfx card do you have ?


----------



## paroh (Nov 3, 2009)

2 Year old 8800gts


----------



## topgear (Nov 4, 2009)

That's from xfx - if I'm not wrong ?


----------



## paroh (Nov 4, 2009)

yes its XFX geforce 8800GTS


----------



## Ronnie11 (Nov 13, 2009)

Seagate 500 gb hard disk..Never ever ever make the mistake of buying this piece of crap again..i lost my data twice..even after replacement the first time,my hdd failed again & i lost ALL my data...ARGGHHHHHHHH!!!


----------



## RBX (Dec 10, 2009)

Um.. I bought a Seagate 500 GB today.


----------



## Zangetsu (Dec 11, 2009)

iBall Keyboards....waste of money...


----------



## Mr.Digital (Dec 11, 2009)

HP dx2080 series PC with C2D E4500 & 1GB RAM. Its in my office & it's slower than old P4 systems.


----------



## Faun (Dec 11, 2009)

Western Digital 1TB Caviar Green - The actual reason not to buy it is the lousy support provided in case your HDD goes kaboom. Atleast in case of Seagate I used to get instant RMA.


----------



## Anorion (Dec 11, 2009)

@Seagate, depends on how you use it, and the data will go kaput no matter which drive you buy.


----------



## smltngs (Dec 12, 2009)

do 1 TB 7200.12 HDD's have any problems?


----------



## xtremevicky (Dec 12, 2009)

I have been using seagate 500 Gb for 5 months now . I got that for 2800 inr and it is working really good for me .


----------



## topgear (Dec 13, 2009)

smltngs said:


> do 1 TB 7200.12 HDD's have any problems?



Nope, 7200.12 series drives are free from that firmware bug


----------



## Ronnie11 (Dec 16, 2009)

kanjar said:


> Western Digital 1TB Caviar Green - The actual reason not to buy it is the lousy support provided in case your HDD goes kaboom. Atleast in case of Seagate I used to get instant RMA.




hmm...if i remember,many people on this forum suggested to go for Caviar Green HDD...


----------



## musbatton (Dec 22, 2009)

Macbook Air - Cant replace battery 

Floppies - Outdated 
___________________________
Taux calculette pret immobilier | 
Calcul emprunt pret immo | 
Taux interet calculette credit immobilier


----------



## quan chi (Dec 31, 2009)

my suggestion would be stay as far as possible from any product that comes under rashi peripherals,these guys have worst customer service atleast in mumbai.


----------



## outspoken (Jan 14, 2010)

New said:


> SAMSUNG optical drive.After few months it starts ejecting the tray without your permission.



sorry for late 'bump'.
But I would like to repeat the above. I have had same problems with 2 Samsung drives bought over different times (over 2 years apart, they never seem to learn).

---------- Post added at 07:41 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:02 PM ----------

Am a newbie but my 2 words. [May seem off-topic, but I feel it is relevant for devices like CD/DVD drives, mobile phones]

All those who have CD/DVD drives, check if there are Firmware updates available. I have a Sony DRU 190A, initially made a lot of noise, did not recognize many low-cost CD-R's. After updating firmware it is much better now. [Heard it is a Lite-ON under the hood with Sony branding]. Try : *club.myce.com/ for information about new firmware etc. [But don't try any cross-swap business unless you know what you are doing!]

Same goes for Mobile phones that hang, see if a firmware update is available. When buying a reasonably expensive phone ( >Rs.9000 ) go for one where you can upgrade firmware at HOME from a computer and cable.

Well actually first search for firmware updates for any h/w device [and of course read changelog if any and upgrade only if you actually have a problem, a faulty upgrade can leave your hardware dead for good].

Different firmware versions can be the reason why people disagree on Phone hang issuse, CD drive problems etc.


----------



## Xeltos (Jan 18, 2010)

Please Oh Please do not buy Seagate HDD 500 gbs had to replace it 2 times
first time the infamous firmware bug hdd not getting detected in bios. complete 500 gb data loss.(damn I had everything arranged in categories, movies, songs,softwares, games, even wallpapers and images. sad ) Actually they had to just update the firmware but instead they gave me a new one.
second time uber slowdown while copying files. i was lucky to get any backup done.


----------



## tkin (Jan 18, 2010)

Xeltos said:


> Please Oh Please do not buy Seagate HDD 500 gbs had to replace it 2 times
> first time the infamous firmware bug hdd not getting detected in bios. complete 500 gb data loss.(damn I had everything arranged in categories, movies, songs,softwares, games, even wallpapers and images. sad ) Actually they had to just update the firmware but instead they gave me a new one.
> second time uber slowdown while copying files. i was lucky to get any backup done.


I had updated the firmware and ever since it gave me no trouble at all, currently my HDD usage time is 5700hrs over a span of just a year.


----------



## Revolution (Jan 19, 2010)

Are those new Seagate 7200.12 500GB HDDs better than previous  ?


----------



## topgear (Jan 19, 2010)

Yup, they are better - in terms of speed and reliability - but it depends upon your luck too


----------



## Revolution (Jan 19, 2010)

topgear said:


> but it depends upon your luck too



Ahh I'm an unlucky guy.....


----------



## Nithu (Jan 19, 2010)

tkin said:


> I had updated the firmware and ever since it gave me no trouble at all, currently my HDD usage time is 5700hrs over a span of just a year.



yes it happened to me also.... now its working fine after that SD1A firmware update...


----------



## madhunandyala (Feb 3, 2010)

ASUS LCD Monitors.........Disgusting power problems............


----------



## Ricky (Feb 4, 2010)

RazorbladeXtreme said:


> Um.. I bought a Seagate 500 GB today.



I also had lost a host of data bcz of this junk, I replaced it and bought another one , rather another series ( forgot exact details) and even now it sometimes give me shock, sometimes it is not detected and sometimes strange noises, I have stopped using that system altogether, now that computer serves as addon computer since I shifted all my stuff to laptop and DVDs..

Keep off from Seagate (atleast for a while).

---------- Post added at 08:51 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:47 PM ----------




Mr.Digital said:


> HP dx2080 series PC with C2D E4500 & 1GB RAM. Its in my office & it's slower than old P4 systems.



Most probably something wrong with softwares on that PC ..


----------



## tkin (Feb 26, 2010)

This is probably the first time I have been so disappointed(and lost nearly 60/-) due to a samsung product.

DO NOT BUY Samsung ODDs, apparently their quality control went into the drain, I just bought a samsung SH-S223C DVD burner(the ones available now) and it just went and produced coasters, one after another, failed nero DVD scan, failed to burn images etc, its going for a RMA now but something tells me this ain't over yet.

1. Customer Reviews: Utter Crap:
*www.newegg.com/Product/ProductReview.aspx?Item=N82E16827151192
*img202.imageshack.us/img202/7749/20100225234317.jpg

2. User Experience:
*club.myce.com/f105/samsung-sh-s223b-sh-s223c-testing-observations-304482/

3. Performance: gah:

Notice anything interesting?
*img168.imageshack.us/img168/3062/20100225234326.jpg
Burning @ 8x, being burnt @ 4x
Gah:
*img687.imageshack.us/img687/6197/20100225234732.jpg

Utterly disappointed, next in line are Lite-ON drives, or may be i'll revert back to LG(it ran for a year before caving in)

*DO NOT BUY SAMSUNG DRIVES, JUST READ THE CUSTOMER REVIEWS IN THE LINK I POSTED ABOVE*
BTW- I double checked the SATA cable etc etc, the last LG drive was connected to that SATA port(it worked wonderfully for a year), so drive is going back.

Also take note this only applies for the Latest SH-S223C Drives from samsung, the earlier SH-S223B still rocks and is my favourite drive now.

And I added this drive here because my friend also bought this drive alongside me(due to my recommendation) and is facing a similar issue, so this could be faulty batch but its my duty to warn the users, if anyone is using this drive feel free to give your opinion.


----------



## topgear (Feb 26, 2010)

^^ Have you tried firmware update ?

BTW, I'm experiencing this kind of error with a asus DVD RW ( DRW-20B1ST ) drive and I replaced it for two times but one after another prob just showed up and the previous replacved drives were not even able to read DVD's. But this one can read DVDs but gives error after you record something with it - as it's out of warranty now there's nothing much I can do about it.


----------



## tkin (Feb 26, 2010)

topgear said:


> ^^ Have you tried firmware update ?
> 
> BTW, I'm experiencing this kind of error with a asus DVD RW ( DRW-20B1ST ) drive and I replaced it for two times but one after another prob just showed up and the previous replacved drives were not even able to read DVD's. But this one can read DVDs but gives error after you record something with it - as it's out of warranty now there's nothing much I can do about it.


Yeah, no avail.


----------



## HailStonE (Feb 27, 2010)

^.... My friend RMA'ed his Samsung writer 8 times & it still gives him trouble... Samsung quality is highly questionable nowadays...


----------



## mukherjee (Mar 2, 2010)

And stay away from SAMSUNG drives too!


----------



## Piyush (Mar 11, 2010)

can anyone tell me why cm eXtreme series isnt suitable for gfx cards???


----------



## Xeno (Mar 11, 2010)

^ mainly because they aren't true 80+ plus PSU's and don't give the rated output. Also known for burning out under loads (havent seen personally though) Much better to invest a little more and get the Corsair VX450W or Coolermaster "Real Power Pro" 460W, these are the real deal.

Stay away from extreme series !


----------



## Piyush (Mar 11, 2010)

Xeno said:


> ^ mainly because they aren't true 80+ plus PSU's and don't give the rated output. Also known for burning out under loads (havent seen personally though) Much better to invest a little more and get the Corsair VX450W or Coolermaster "Real Power Pro" 460W, these are the real deal.
> 
> Stay away from extreme series !


thnx bro
but suppose if i wish to buy new cpu and all
+ hd 5770 card
then how much power will make it work??
consider
amd phenom II x4 955be
asus 785 v-evo
and all that stuff........


----------



## Revolution (Mar 12, 2010)

If u can spend more then Corsair VX550W will be more future proof.....


----------



## topgear (Mar 12, 2010)

^^ Yup, it's enough to handle two mid range GPU's in LSI or CF mode.

BTW, don't ever buy Cheap Techcom Speakers ... one gne bad yesterday night and it was only 7 month old...

Microtek Heritage + UPS- it's a really bad ****ing model ... the main battery is soldered inside ... so you will not be able to replace it ... and this sucking ups only sucks power from main outlet ... never gives a goddamn backup


----------



## ani1751 (Mar 15, 2010)

I dont agree with anyone saying about Samsung ODDs. I firstly used samsung cd writer and it is still working cool, i used it for more than 6 years, at present i am using samsung dvd rw and it is working relly cool for last 2 years....no issues


----------



## Piyush (Mar 17, 2010)

ani1751 said:


> I dont agree with anyone saying about Samsung ODDs. I firstly used samsung cd writer and it is still working cool, i used it for more than 6 years, at present i am using samsung dvd rw and it is working relly cool for last 2 years....no issues


lucky guy
mine just went dormant 3 months ago


----------



## ico (Mar 17, 2010)

tbh, Nero is the root of most problems not the drive manufacturer.

Might sound n00bish, but it's true as far as my experience goes.


----------



## piyush2202 (Mar 17, 2010)

Xeno said:


> ^ mainly because they aren't true 80+ plus PSU's and don't give the rated output. Also known for burning out under loads (havent seen personally though) Much better to invest a little more and get the Corsair VX450W or Coolermaster "Real Power Pro" 460W, these are the real deal.
> 
> Stay away from extreme series !


Well, I've been running my rig for around a year now and it's running pretty stable. Plus, I need 2 six-pin connectors for my card. Leeches power, but runs stable. I've even overclocked it!!


----------



## coderunknown (Mar 17, 2010)

coming soon: ASUS mobo for AMD low end section. but i really hope it never gets added to this section.

cause: ever decreasing build quality.


----------



## Revolution (Mar 18, 2010)

Never buy Palit video card.
Yesterday bought Palit 9600GT and it gone kaput in first 30min.....


----------



## topgear (Mar 18, 2010)

*Never Ever buy Viewsonic LCD Monitors*

Read through this and you will come to know why !!!!

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=124959


----------



## piyush2202 (Mar 18, 2010)

topgear said:


> *Never Ever buy Viewsonic LCD Monitors*
> 
> Read through this and you will come to know why !!!!
> 
> *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=124959


+1
My friend had a dead pixel 2nd day of his purchase. They took nearly a month to replace the monitor.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Mar 22, 2010)

^^ which processor do you use?


----------



## sakumar79 (Mar 22, 2010)

In my office, 90% of my proccies are AMD (all of them have basic cabinets, psus and mobos only) and there is not a single issue with them... AMD processors are Value for Money and DEFINITELY DONT HAVE ANY HEATING ISSUES...

Arun


----------



## azaad_shri75 (Mar 22, 2010)

^@vndprkh.09-good joke


----------



## keith_j_snyder2 (Mar 22, 2010)

Guess he's the blue team's Agent to spoil AMD's rep. Good work mate! But it gotta take more that this to burn team red


----------



## haider_up32 (Mar 29, 2010)

vndprkh.09 said:


> *NEVER BUY ANY AMD PROCESSORS..
> *Amd heating problem not gone yet..i too have the same problem...
> 
> what's the profit to go for a cheap,over heating processor then a high   budget cabinet to cool them..
> ...



Intel is famous for its anticompetitive practises


----------



## coderunknown (Apr 2, 2010)

vndprkh.09 said:


> *NEVER BUY ANY AMD PROCESSORS..
> *Amd heating problem not gone yet..i too have the same problem...
> 
> what's the profit to go for a cheap,over heating processor then a high  budget cabinet to cool them..
> ...



looks like Intel ran out of money to hire good agents. sending kids as a replacement 



sakumar79 said:


> In my office, 90% of my proccies are AMD (all of them have basic cabinets, psus and mobos only) and there is not a single issue with them... AMD processors are Value for Money and DEFINITELY DONT HAVE ANY HEATING ISSUES...
> 
> Arun



yup. AMD = VFM.



azaad_shri75 said:


> ^@vndprkh.09-good joke



yah, more like April Fool Joke in advance. 



haider_up32 said:


> Intel is famous for its anticompetitive practises



yup. & so they payed 1.25bn USD to AMD in 2009. more than 25% of their 2009 income. if this doesn't teach Intel a lesson, not know what will.


----------



## Piyush (Apr 2, 2010)

Sam.Shab said:


> looks like Intel ran out of money to hire good agents. sending kids as a replacement
> 
> 
> 
> ...


1.25bn $


yayy
that do give those intel @#$%^$ some fukin lessons


----------



## coderunknown (Apr 2, 2010)

piyush120290 said:


> 1.25bn $
> 
> 
> yayy
> that do give those intel @#$%^$ some fukin lessons



hope so. maybe thats the reason AMD finally back into CPU game: both desktop & server (spell opteron magny cours: 12cores for price of 6). dominating GPU race (spell EveryGreen: 10% slower. 7k+ cheaper).


----------



## Piyush (Apr 2, 2010)

Sam.Shab said:


> hope so. maybe thats the reason AMD finally back into CPU game: both desktop & server (spell opteron magny cours: 12cores for price of 6). dominating GPU race (spell EveryGreen: 10% slower. 7k+ cheaper).


agree
hey do u have any info on barcelona cpu by AMD
if u do then please forward it to me


----------



## topgear (Apr 3, 2010)

^^ a little details 

*en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_AMD_Opteron_microprocessors


----------



## Piyush (Apr 3, 2010)

topgear said:


> ^^ a little details
> 
> *en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_AMD_Opteron_microprocessors


thanks bro
it was all i need


----------



## Xeltos (Apr 7, 2010)

*i hate seagate(this is a flaming so all caps.)*

first time i got the infamous firmware bug of 7200.11 500 gb data and hdd is not getting detected.

Rather than just upgrading the firmware they give me a new one with all data gone.

Less than a month later new hdd starts acting up like getting disconnected while in use. Getting hyper slow while i try to copy stuff. (1 mbps or lower data transfer rate running a single function at a time)
give it for replacement and they change some defective part. And i get the same ****ing thing back with no change... Super slow drive if anyone has an solution tell me cause i hate to go to mumbai central and replacing it. Waiting a whole week. They don't even tell you if your drive is ready or not.


----------



## Krow (Apr 7, 2010)

^No other choice boss. You have to go to their service center to get the drive replaced. In my case, they sent me an SMS saying that the drive has returned. In case you encounter this problem again, then kindly contact Digit with all the details. Mail to:


```
servicewatch@thinkdigit.com
```


----------



## lostindestiny (Apr 28, 2010)

never ever buy those small *iball flash drives* made of plastic. At first they wil impress you because of its light weight and easy to carry features, but will break only after a couple of jack in and out in usp ports. Always go for pendrives with metal jack.


----------



## hansraj (May 9, 2010)

Guys I am suffering after my latest purchase of Iomega Screenplay Director 1 TB Player.
The link is this:

*go.iomega.com/en/products/multimed...nplay-director/?partner=4725#overviewItem_tab

I realised that i should have read various problems in their forum

*www.iomegasupportforums.com

but my mistake that I didnt make much efforts to find out the elaborate details. 
Nevertheless for you all it may not be late, those who want to purchase a good media player.
The most annoying problems are

1. No support for the media files which have dts audio!! Now almost all the hd video files are bound to have dts nowadays whether mkv, ts or avi format.

2. Does not play all the hd video files smoothly. The reason is unknown. Solution convert it in your PC and keep checking which format runs smooth!!!

3. Subtitles display is pathetic... by default it remains off always and is out of sync in most of the cases. check them on pc and the subtitles have no problem at all!!

4. Starting the media player takes 3 minutes, it boots like a pc... my old p4 is much faster.

5. Audio out is only L and R channel..... so my home theater has gone for a six!!

6. The customer service is so pathetic that when i tried to "livechat" with the rep ... he was behaving as if I am trying to woo a girl amongst her crazy fans. He (or she) was replying at times after 10 mins and i had no choice to sit and just wait for the replies. Not only that he was too keen to end the chat session as If i was a leech asking the questions and he was doing some "Ahsaan" by replying in 10 mins.

7. I thought my deal was a good one but I have no hesitation in accepting that I am feeling cheated and dont want other guys to undergo the same trauma....


----------



## Revolution (May 13, 2010)

Never buy any HP printer or AIO.
Last Monday I bought HP Deskjet F2418 AIO.
It got paper jam problem.
So I went to shop Tuesday to change that AIO.
I got another new HP F2418 AIO but it got some problem related to papers.
It taking more than one papers at a time.
The whole manual duplex process was meshed up.
Many papers and too much ink wasted......
I saw that black cartridge almost become empty after 30 pages.....
And then the most disappointed thing is the 818 series cartridges are not refillable.
Daily meal of an elephant is much cheaper than the running cost of a HP printer.
HP ink is more expensive than human blood.
Buying HP Printer was one of my biggest mistake in my life.....
Please never buy HP printer..........


----------



## topgear (May 13, 2010)

^^ That's bad - if it draws two papers instead of one then get it serviced and I personally don't like HP printers as I don't trust that brand much.

BTW, from which shop you purchased this ?


----------



## Revolution (May 13, 2010)

Starcomp....


----------



## coderunknown (May 13, 2010)

Revolution said:


> Daily meal of an elephant is much cheaper than the running cost of a HP printer.
> 
> HP ink is more expensive than human blood.



true. HP cartridges cost a fortune. and HP mayn't be best in Printers but surely comes first when it comes to advertising their printers & AIO range.


----------



## ico (May 13, 2010)

There is an option of "Fast Draft" when you print a page using a HP printer which most people just don't notice.

The "Normal" of Canon utilizes less ink than the "Normal" of HP. Thats why it seems to most people that HP cartridges run out fast. On an HP, it is always recommended to use Fast Draft. Though HP should itself fix it.

Regarding Canon, they suck at cross-platform support. Sorry, but it is the truth. I bought a Canon LiDE 100 scanner only to realize that it has NO support for Linux. Canon printers also give problems while configuring through CUPS.

I had bought an HP Deskjet 3325 8 years ago. It still works.

---------- Post added at 02:43 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:39 PM ----------




Sam.Shab said:


> true. HP cartridges cost a fortune. and HP mayn't be best in Printers but surely comes first when it comes to advertising their printers & AIO range.


They are also first when it comes to cross-platform support.


----------



## Cool Buddy (May 13, 2010)

Hardware that you should NOT buy: transcend pen drives, at least Jetflash V30
Reason: Poorest after sales service I can imagine. The warranty is just for show, if you need it, you wouldn't know where to contact.


----------



## VarDOS (May 13, 2010)

^ and most important is, we loose the cap of the pendrive.


----------



## Revolution (May 14, 2010)

ico said:


> There is an option of "Fast Draft" when you print a page using a HP printer which most people just don't notice.
> 
> The "Normal" of Canon utilizes less ink than the "Normal" of HP. Thats why it seems to most people that HP cartridges run out fast. On an HP, it is always recommended to use Fast Draft. Though HP should itself fix it.
> 
> ...



I'm using 'Fast Draft' option from the beginning.
Your old HP Deskjet are different than my new HP Deskjet F2418.
It use 818 series cartridges.
Your old cartridges may be refillable but I don't think my 818 carttridges are refillable ?

---------- Post added at 06:42 AM ---------- Previous post was at 05:35 AM ----------

Now after 40 B&W pages the demo Black cartridge is totally over.....


----------



## coderunknown (May 14, 2010)

Revolution said:


> Now after 40 B&W pages the demo Black cartridge is totally over.....



if demo of FEAR 2 can be over within 40min; demo HP cartridges too can, be empty after 40 pages?


----------



## Piyush (May 14, 2010)

Sam.Shab said:


> if demo of FEAR 2 can be over within 40min; demo HP cartridges too can, be empty after 40 pages?



kya relation nikala he?!!?


----------



## Revolution (May 14, 2010)

Sam.Shab said:


> if demo of FEAR 2 can be over within 40min; demo HP cartridges too can, be empty after 40 pages?



Yea,u r wright.
May be I was expecting too much from HP.....


----------



## Dangerous Dave (May 16, 2010)

Intel Motherboards it sux better go for gigabyte, asus , MSI


----------



## coderunknown (May 16, 2010)

nikunjchugh000 said:


> Intel Motherboards it sux better go for gigabyte, asus , MSI



thats universal truth


----------



## Cool Buddy (May 16, 2010)

I say that one should not buy even intel processors. For example, if an intel quad core 2.8 Ghz comes for 7000, AMD quad core 2.8 Ghz comes for 5000. OK, both might not give same performance! so go for AMD quad core 3.0 Ghz @ 6000! You still save a 1000 bucks

---------- Post added at 07:00 AM ---------- Previous post was at 06:59 AM ----------

Those prices are not correct, just hypothetical examples


----------



## coderunknown (May 16, 2010)

Cool Buddy said:


> I say that one should not buy even intel processors. For example, if an intel quad core 2.8 Ghz comes for 7000, AMD quad core 2.8 Ghz comes for 5000. OK, both might not give same performance! so go for AMD quad core 3.0 Ghz @ 6000! You still save a 1000 bucks
> 
> ---------- Post added at 07:00 AM ---------- Previous post was at 06:59 AM ----------
> 
> Those prices are not correct, just hypothetical examples



i won't say u wrong, but i don't fully agree. Core2 lineup is dead. also with AMD, u getting more cores (more transistors) per Rupees than Intel. also these are damn fast. however they are forced sell them so dirt cheap cause they are not efficient. no dual core from AMD, can match even the entry level Core i3. yes the cheapest core i3 cost 1000 bucks more than costliest X2, but offer similarly good performance.

also Intel's new Core i series are like cars with no brakes. just tap the FSB & they OC like crazy. so both got their own advantages & disadvantages. also biggest issue is the past AMD record in heat is very bad. heating issue changed mind of many ppls when thinking about AMD. add to it, AMD not available in all places. & to make situation far more favorable, Intel put in millions of dollars in advertisement.


----------



## Cool Buddy (May 17, 2010)

Sam.Shab said:


> yes the cheapest core i3 cost 1000 bucks more than costliest X2, but offer similarly good performance.


That's what I said, if the performance is similar at 1000 bucks less, why not go for AMD, even the motherboards for AMD are cheaper than those for intel.



Sam.Shab said:


> also biggest issue is the past AMD record in heat is very bad. heating issue changed mind of many ppls when thinking about AMD. add to it, AMD not available in all places. & to make situation far more favorable, Intel put in millions of dollars in advertisement.



Yes, Intel put millions of dollars in advertisement, and that's what they recover when they ask for a premium over AMD. and as far as heat is concerned, I don't agree. I've myself checked the temperatures with my friend's computer and found that 2.8 Ghz AMD runs cooler than 2.53 Ghz C2D. I have tested with 3 AMD machines. Unfortunately, most of my friends buy PCs with my suggestions and hence I don't find many Intels amongst them.
of course this is my personal opinion and people might differ. But one can not disagree that if you are on a tight budget (like 18000 or so), you'll have to go for an AMD, you can't even think of an intel. and that's why I love AMD, it has made PCs more accesible to the masses. in fact, even I would have been using a single core PC today had AMD not been available here.


----------



## coderunknown (May 17, 2010)

Cool Buddy said:


> That's what I said, if the performance is similar at 1000 bucks less, why not go for AMD, even the motherboards for AMD are cheaper than those for intel.



its their nature. "if u own an intel, u owe me a premium". same as apple.



Cool Buddy said:


> Yes, Intel put millions of dollars in advertisement, and that's what they recover when they ask for a premium over AMD.



exactly.



Cool Buddy said:


> and as far as heat is concerned, I don't agree. I've myself checked the temperatures with my friend's computer and found that 2.8 Ghz AMD runs cooler than 2.53 Ghz C2D. I have tested with 3 AMD machines. Unfortunately, most of my friends buy PCs with my suggestions and hence I don't find many Intels amongst them.
> of course this is my personal opinion and people might differ. But one can not disagree that if you are on a tight budget (like 18000 or so), you'll have to go for an AMD, you can't even think of an intel. and that's why I love AMD, it has made PCs more accesible to the masses. in fact, even I would have been using a single core PC today had AMD not been available here.



i talking about the now ancient Athlon XP range. they used to have some bad heat issues. now someone who faced such a heat issue, i don't think he/she will look into AMD ever in life, even if they come cheap & offer better performance. but problem is, almost all old AMD's used to have this problem. partially solved in the Athlon X2 series & now totally kicked out by the Athlon II & Phenom IIs, specially thuban.


----------



## Cool Buddy (May 17, 2010)

well, when I had a chance to use athlon xp, i wasn't knowledgeble enough to check temperatures and as far as X2 is concerned, as I'm writing this my X2 3600+ (2.0 Ghz) is running at 40-41 degree Celsius in a room temperature of around 32  degrees. So guess it's a tad on the higher side, but as you said, temperatures are lower on athlon II & phenom II.

@Sam.Shab, And why did you choose to do almost a U-Turn from your previous post?


----------



## coderunknown (May 17, 2010)

Cool Buddy said:


> well, when I had a chance to use athlon xp, i wasn't knowledgeble enough to check temperatures and as far as X2 is concerned, as I'm writing this my X2 3600+ (2.0 Ghz) is running at 40-41 degree Celsius in a room temperature of around 32  degrees. So guess it's a tad on the higher side, but as you said, temperatures are lower on athlon II & phenom II.



thats what i told. they partially solved the heat issue. so even if its high. the stock cooler does its job well.



Cool Buddy said:


> @Sam.Shab, And why did you choose to do almost a U-Turn from your previous post?



U turn? where? i not able get u. i just told the pros & cons of choosing AMD over Intel.


----------



## deathgoddg (May 18, 2010)

and better always AMD coz they dont change their socket every now and then with a release of new proccy ..... while intel does the same ..many times i had money to change either the proccy or mobo but if i do that seperately agin it outdates in a month or two and doing both together will cost a lot as got to change ddr2 ram ...and ram prices are high in kolkata


----------



## Cool Buddy (May 18, 2010)

yeah, that's an added advantage, even new sockets are backward compatible


----------



## coderunknown (May 19, 2010)

deathgoddg said:


> and better always AMD coz they dont change their socket every now and then with a release of new proccy ..... while intel does the same ..many times i had money to change either the proccy or mobo but if i do that seperately agin it outdates in a month or two and doing both together will cost a lot as got to change ddr2 ram ...and ram prices are high in kolkata



a very good point to bring in. they change sockets with each generation but almost all are backward compatible. also next year Intel will bring Sandy Bridges. if they continue play the socket game, they'll push themselves towards trouble.


----------



## Cool Buddy (May 19, 2010)

Intel introduces new sockets because people who buy with suggestions from retailers are always suggested Intel motherboards (_for obvious reasons_). So if a person goes for an upgrade to a new generation Intel processor, most of the time, Intel will also sell a motherboard. No wonder, Intel is Intel(ligent)
*AMD ROCKS!!!*


----------



## coderunknown (May 19, 2010)

Cool Buddy said:


> Intel introduces new sockets because people who buy with suggestions from retailers are always suggested Intel motherboards (_for obvious reasons_). So if a person goes for an upgrade to a new generation Intel processor, most of the time, Intel will also sell a motherboard. No wonder, Intel is Intel(ligent)
> *AMD ROCKS!!!*



yes. retailers mostly opt for Intel stuff. also when the motherboard no more supports new processor, they forced purchase new one.


----------



## Cool Buddy (May 19, 2010)

And Intel also pays higher margins and target based incentive to some retailers, so retailers often try to lure buyers into buying intel products even if they ask for something else. There's no clear proof of this in India, but Intel has been slapped a pretty heavy fine for this policy in Europe and MNCs mostly follows similar practices everywhere.
That's why I say that one should go for AMD.
When my friends ask me why I hate intel so much, I tell them that there is no question of hating a company. If intel offers a 3.0 Ghz processor at say Rs. 500 + AMD's 3.0 Ghz processor's price, I'll go for Intel. It's the unnecessary premium that I don't want *anyone* to pay.


----------



## coderunknown (May 19, 2010)

Cool Buddy said:


> And Intel also pays higher margins and target based incentive to some retailers, so retailers often try to lure buyers into buying intel products even if they ask for something else. There's no clear proof of this in India, but Intel has been slapped a pretty heavy fine for this policy in Europe and MNCs mostly follows similar practices everywhere.
> That's why I say that one should go for AMD.
> When my friends ask me why I hate intel so much, I tell them that there is no question of hating a company. If intel offers a 3.0 Ghz processor at say Rs. 500 + AMD's 3.0 Ghz processor's price, I'll go for Intel. It's the unnecessary premium that I don't want *anyone* to pay.



yes. they do have such practices in European countries mainly. & for that reason have numerous lawsuits filed against them.

also you can see, i never give any favor to AMD only. all depends on budget & also use of that PC. if someone got a 100k budget & he into heavy gaming, Intel obvious choice, until & unless he made Intel his sore enemy 

however most peoples ask PC for about 30-40k. & in that budget, if they choose Intel. 2 outcomes are obvious.

1. either a old system based on Core2*** or 
2. no money for the rest of the system.

however i must say, i3s are very good for gaming while u decide to OC it.


----------



## topgear (Jun 6, 2010)

prodot spike guard/surge protector are really bad - it went bad without even using it - I mean I just plugged it in and used it for 5 mins - then from the next day morning it was not working - there was no power in it so I  replaced it at the shop - but after sometime it went bad again so I think prodot spike guards are really bad - never buy them.

*www.prodot.com/


----------



## ico (Jun 6, 2010)

Pentium 4 equally sucked as far as heat and power were concerned. Athlon XP was still better.


----------



## Techn0crat (Jun 6, 2010)

If budget is tight,go for AMD.You can even buy 19 inch LCD.


Never buy iBall Rocky.spend some more money and buy something from Philips or Creative.
I still can't figure out why peoples buy iball products.everything sucks,even the name- I Ball


----------



## Zangetsu (Jun 7, 2010)

Corsair Cabby with 650Watt PSU : 3500


----------



## coderunknown (Jun 7, 2010)

KaranTh85 said:


> Corsair Cabby with 650Watt PSU : 3500



 nice one.


----------



## Piyush (Jun 7, 2010)

KaranTh85 said:


> Corsair Cabby with 650Watt PSU : 3500


can u plz post the pic or the model number/name of the cabby u r talkin about?
i need some data...for my build...


----------



## coderunknown (Jun 7, 2010)

piyush120290 said:


> can u plz post the pic or the model number/name of the cabby u r talkin about?
> i need some data...for my build...



why on earth are you after that fake Corsair? you think its a real one? for 3.5k you don't get a VX450. you talking about a TX650 + a Corsair Oblivion (or something) for 3.5k?


----------



## Piyush (Jun 7, 2010)

Sam.Shab said:


> why on earth are you after that fake Corsair? you think its a real one? for 3.5k you don't get a VX450. you talking about a TX650 + a Corsair Oblivion (or something) for 3.5k?


i thought he was just talkin about cabby


----------



## coderunknown (Jun 7, 2010)

azaad_shri75 said:


> corsair does not make cabbies......



doesn't make? are you sure? or discontinued now?


----------



## azaad_shri75 (Jun 7, 2010)

Sam.Shab said:


> doesn't make? are you sure? or discontinued now?



sorry for not completing the sentence - I mean in that price range.


----------



## coderunknown (Jun 7, 2010)

azaad_shri75 said:


> sorry for not completing the sentence - I mean in that price range.



oh yes. at that price range, no Corsair cabby.


----------



## azaad_shri75 (Jun 7, 2010)

Sam.Shab said:


> oh yes. at that price range, no Corsair cabby.



was typing at different place and thought that I finished here and forgot to post- did not observe that I did not finish the statement


----------



## coderunknown (Jun 7, 2010)

azaad_shri75 said:


> was typing at different place and thought that I finished here and forgot to post- did not observe that I did not finish the statement



once i posted a totally different comment on your post. something about K-lite Codec pack or something. you got confused. in such a big forum, this is common


----------



## outspoken (Jun 14, 2010)

Don't buy the Pen drives that are 'retractable' i.e. the drive socket slides in and out. I have trouble pushing in the pendrive after it had become loose.
Basically don't buy pendrives that have movable parts.
[E.g. Kingston Datatraveller 100, 120 etc. ]


----------



## Anish (Jun 20, 2010)

Lg supermulti DVD burning drives also cant read dual layer dvd and burn dvd after 13 months (12 months warranty) It can only be used as a cd burner


----------



## topgear (Jun 21, 2010)

^^ which model do you have ??


----------



## toad_frog09 (Jun 21, 2010)

Anish said:


> Lg supermulti DVD burning drives also cant read dual layer dvd and burn dvd after 13 months (12 months warranty) It can only be used as a cd burner




i have got one lg optical dvd writer drive (model no-unknown) 2 years ago & it is still working fine.
By 'fine' i mean i cant differentiate btwn d perfomance it gave as brand new & what its givin nw.
Also, it nvr crackd a disk, unlike my two previously used sony drive. Both of them gave up on me like 9 moths after the purchase.

---------- Post added at 05:26 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:14 PM ----------

Spike guard made of plastic?


----------



## ashish1224 (Jun 22, 2010)

Just bought *Altec Lansing VS4121* and it went bad on just the third day of purchase. The led which is supposed to glow when the power is on is off at all times. The speakers seem dead. I bought them for Rs.2850 from a shop in Nehru Place. When I googled a little about the speakers, I came to know that a lot of people are having trouble with them and the service centers are not at all helpful. My only recommendation is don't buy this model.

One more thing is that in case of 'hardware you should not buy'* I don't think this thread is living out is purpose*. I just does not help the buyer make an informed choice, it is just a nice spot for all the unsatisfied fellows to vent out their hatred. I mean when you are out to buy a new, say, speaker set will you browse through all those pages and find if your speaker is in the thread or not. So there is a problem with the organisation of all this knowledge. And another thing is individuals will always havedifferent views about products. Some are happy and others are not with the same product, adding to the confusion of the buyers. And then there is this update issue. The product that we all are so unhappy with can be updated by the makers and shipped to the market. We won't come back here to say that they have corrected the fault.

I have a suggestion for this 'Hardware you should not buy' thread. Why don't the guys at digit make it an organised voting system. They could just provide the basic structure to arrange all the hardware. And the users should be able to add products. It would just be giving user the power like in case of wikipedia. And once a product has been added, users should be able to vote whether it is good or bad. Also thread for each individual product could also be allowed to allow _the clash of the geeks_. It would make it for the buyer much easier to browse through and find the product. 
I have a lot more suggestions for thinkdigit.com. Do contact me if you like this suggestion.


----------



## topgear (Jun 22, 2010)

Though the idea is good I think it's not practical enough because there are tons of tech products and it's quiet impossible to list them all and manage the list.

here's the thumb rules :

1. if you can't trust a product after reading mostly bad reviews then don't buy it but you can always take the risk of purchase it if you like it's features and you can get the proper after sales service for it.

2. If a product has got many positive the get the product as there is a fat chance that it will be good for you as well.

3. When buying a product don't only rely on a single review - read as many as reviews possible - cross check all the reviews - make your own decision coz a product ( which we buy with our hard earned money ) not only depends upon it's quality but good after sales service has a major role in every products.


----------



## ashish1224 (Jun 22, 2010)

topgear said:


> Though the idea is good I think it's not practical enough because there are tons of tech products and it's quiet impossible to list them all and manage the list.



Well thats why I recommended a wikipedia style of information management. Just make the basic structure and let users add products. For instance in case of monitors various categories can exist on the basis of price range, resolution, brand and size. Whenever someone adds a product make him fill these details. The benifit is that the user can easily find what products to avoid in his range.


----------



## topgear (Jun 23, 2010)

your idea is very novel indeed but still there needs to be some kind of management with this wiki site - if digit guys can build a site and add some volunteers to manage that site it would be a great thing


----------



## vmars4eva (Jul 6, 2010)

I have learned a lot from this thread looking through what I have so far, so I think that even if people are just posting that they are upset over their product breaking, people can learn from it.  However, after reading through so many of these posts, I have to wonder if there is anything that I can buy that *does not* fail in a horrible fashion.  Maybe there should be a page of hardware that never dies.


----------



## janitha (Jul 6, 2010)

vmars4eva said:


> I have learned a lot from this thread looking through what I have so far, so I think that even if people are just posting that they are upset over their product breaking, people can learn from it.  However, after reading through so many of these posts, I have to wonder if there is anything that I can buy that *does not* fail in a horrible fashion.  Maybe there should be a page of hardware that never dies.



I can give just one example. After more than nine years of trouble free service, my Logitech mouse was donated few days back and a new one bought.


----------



## coderunknown (Jul 6, 2010)

janitha said:


> I can give just one example. After more than nine years of trouble free service, my Logitech mouse was donated few days back and a new one bought.



i got a better example. cabinet without any fans & led or any kind of moving or electronic parts.


----------



## janitha (Jul 6, 2010)

Also my Casio Illuminator wrist watch bought about 11 years back is still in regular use! Even the battery is original but the strap has been replaced several times. One more thing I can remember is a Powersafe 700 VA twin battery UPS (made in Kerala) which served me 7 years until it was damaged by lightning in 2005. The batteries were replaced in between.


----------



## asingh (Jul 6, 2010)

ashish1224 said:


> Just bought *Altec Lansing VS4121* and it went bad on just the third day of purchase. The led which is supposed to glow when the power is on is off at all times. The speakers seem dead. I bought them for Rs.2850 from a shop in Nehru Place. When I googled a little about the speakers, I came to know that a lot of people are having trouble with them and the service centers are not at all helpful. My only recommendation is don't buy this model.
> 
> One more thing is that in case of 'hardware you should not buy'* I don't think this thread is living out is purpose*. I just does not help the buyer make an informed choice, it is just a nice spot for all the unsatisfied fellows to vent out their hatred. I mean when you are out to buy a new, say, speaker set will you browse through all those pages and find if your speaker is in the thread or not. So there is a problem with the organisation of all this knowledge. And another thing is individuals will always havedifferent views about products. Some are happy and others are not with the same product, adding to the confusion of the buyers. And then there is this update issue. The product that we all are so unhappy with can be updated by the makers and shipped to the market. We won't come back here to say that they have corrected the fault.
> 
> ...



See, *Ashish*, you bought one of the best in class sound speakers. It was just your bad/sour luck that they turned out lemon. Just because your set turned out bad, you cannot say that they are bad. If you read reviews on this model, they are quite stellar. They bass is nice, and the sound rendering quality is really good.

This thread is not a listing thread. One cannot browse it and find the 'crosses' (not buy) and see the 'checks' (yes buy). It does not work like this. Some parts are good for others and bad for others. There are many factors which would make a device good or bad. Some of them being:

1. System compatibility.
2. Price point.
3. RMA service/dealership network (see how Rashi is messing up Asus).
4. Future upgrade options.
5. Usage.

For example we all shun the Cooler Master Extreme PSU. But if someone is creating a basic HTPC/DL rig, and is within the 350W band, this PSU is good. But someone running Xfire, makes no sense.

A mechanism like voting will not work. Everyone has a different point-of-view, all metrics have to be bundled into the analysis to tell what is good, or what is bad. Hope this makes sense.


----------



## infotechproximity9 (Jul 7, 2010)

Wow, it's the new decade already: twenty-ten is  here! We hope you all had a lovely break (for those who get one) - we're  all sufficiently more plump in the office, which is good considering  the snow settled over the UK now.

So what better way to keep the chill out than to buy a new rig to heat  up your house! Or, draw the cold air in to aid overclocking! It's a  win-win!

We've seen Intel's latest and greatest Clarkdale desktop CPUs drop last  week, in addition to the latest H55/H57 motherboards. We awarded the Intel Core i3-530 a Recommended award, but has it  made the cut to feature in one of our rigs? Performance is excellent but  prices are still commanding a bit of a premium like all new kit.

As ever we're tweaking and changing the way we do our buyers guides  slightly - instead of getting EXACT prices, we're now going to show a  range of prices that you should be looking at for the chosen products,  as well as the overall rounded budget this PC should. This is in  response to the fact prices fluctuate over the month, and products go in  and out of stock, not to mention the included cost of delivery for all  the parts that we need to take into account - everyone has their  favourite retailers and e-tailers they buy from.

________________________________________________
 Used Auto Parts  |  Used Car Parts


----------



## Arnab boss (Jul 7, 2010)

Guys if u r using a high end gaming rig then don't ever think or use cooler master extreme series psus..' 

My 600w blowed up in the 4 day after assembling my rig..' I was only running my rig without gpu which I was planning to buy this week..'

And now I have to wait 4 a week or so 4 the rma and then think of it...'


----------



## huangyalin (Jul 8, 2010)

Dear frind, do you have met some probem about ripping some files to any portable device? Yes, maybe you are thinking how to settle the ptoblelm well, here I can recommend you a site , I do hope it can help you ,good luck to you!


----------



## coderunknown (Jul 8, 2010)

^^ SpamButcher.


----------



## Ajit Vengurlekar (Jul 10, 2010)

janitha said:


> I can give just one example. After more than nine years of trouble free service, my Logitech mouse was donated few days back and a new one bought.



I got to reply to this one !! I got a Samsung optical mouse in 2002 (a first in my locality) , was damn heavy still worked fantastic. Survived 3 days under water during 2005 floods. gave it to my brother the next year and in 2010 still working although sometimes it loses sensitivity!!!!!


----------



## Cool Buddy (Jul 11, 2010)

Unlucky me, my logitech is not working properly after around 30 months of use. The click is released automatically while dragging, so text selection, copying & moving files are all a big problem now. Although it is under warranty, I don't have any hopes from Rashi


----------



## coderunknown (Jul 11, 2010)

Cool Buddy said:


> Unlucky me, my logitech is not working properly after around 30 months of use. The click is released automatically while dragging, so text selection, copying & moving files are all a big problem now. Although it is under warranty, I don't have any hopes from Rashi



me & one of my school friend faced a strange problem with logitech mouse. me after 3yrs. he after 2yrs of use. we game a bit. FPS. sometimes the target cursor (mouse cursor) points to the sky & starts going round & round. this happens randomly. sometimes 1 in 1 week. other times multiple times a day. 

also in windows, the cursor vanishes suddenly & appears on the top portion of window. i cleaned mouse but no use. finally was forced get a new one (mouse + kb set).


----------



## funkysourav (Jul 18, 2010)

orry for intruding the thread guys!!
but i feel you should see this before jumping the gun on palit gtx460 sonic:no:
it seems that the palit cards are not as advertised and might have some serious problems
follow the link below
Palit GeForce GTX 460 Sonic could have issues !

this should help making a more conscious decision
follow the link i've pasted


----------



## topgear (Jul 19, 2010)

yep - just checked it out a little while ag.

Seems like even Zotac GTX 460 1 GB has some serious heating issue because of that lousy old cooler.

Link


----------



## smilingrose (Jul 29, 2010)

desiibond said:


> Creating this threat to list hardware from which we have to stay away from. Please mention product that's a failure in the market due to issues. Also, please mention what the issue is, is it widespread etc.
> 
> Updated list:
> 
> ...




Thanks for sharing this useful information bro....


----------



## Gollum (Aug 2, 2010)

Logitech wireless keyboard and mouse combo EX 90
I bought the same and although the keyboard works fine, the mouse does not work well at all.
Its heavy for it uses 2 AA sized batteries.
has the same red LED and not laser.
Its slow @ 1000dpi
its reception quality is bAAd. It stops working it the receiver is not in the line of sight of the mouse.


----------



## tkin (Aug 6, 2010)

Never buy Palit Graphic Cards, specially the ones with custom cooler, like the GTX460 Sonic.
Look what happened to me:
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/hardware-...rds-related-queries-here-393.html#post1270643
Card may(or may not) heat up like hell, turns your case into furnace, not related to airflow but a faulty VGA BIOS.
Mine heat up like hell, while another member mukherjee's did not.

Look at his review: *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/hardware-q/130031-nvidia-gtx-460-discussion.html

But mine heat up to 95c @ 100% fan speed, almost burnt my Hdd and northbridge heatsink, I opened the cabby and put a table fan to blow in the case, yet the temps stayed at 93c.

So the GTX460 Sonic is a gamble, wish you luck gambling with 14k.


----------



## funkysourav (Aug 6, 2010)

^^^^^^^
oh boy tkin!!!
you sure are pissed off on the entire palit episode!!
i don't blame you,
you should be!!
you're lucky to have gotten off lightly(thank your great presence of mind for that)

btw 
you didn't try changing the bios to thee modified one?


----------



## tkin (Aug 6, 2010)

funkysourav said:


> ^^^^^^^
> oh boy tkin!!!
> you sure are pissed off on the entire palit episode!!
> i don't blame you,
> ...


I would if I had no other choice, I'll rather have a new GPU rather than a faulty one that I need to repair myself.
First of all the warranty would've been void, and second as I said different bin of cards require different amount of voltages to run, usually it varies by a slight amount but some fail to run in normal voltage conditions, these chips should be discarded but guess what palit might've done.
 Also it didn't look like a Thermal paste issue, also note here palit put a warranty void sticker on top of one of the heatsink screws, which I am happy to say XFX does not, so there you go, I can change the themal compound of my HD5850 without warranty getting void. The rma center says card doesn't crash, you're ok, to hell with them.

EITHER WAY PALIT IS UTTER CRAP. SO IS THEIR RMA , you think I like losing PhysX and cuda? but damn you palit.

When I run the Palit VGA Upadater tool is says update not needed, it said the same with mukherjee, we have different bioses(either mine or his is latest), so either one is old, so why is bios updater saying that? So new bios from palit is for Sonic Platinum cards only, no matter what Palit says, should've stayed away from palit the moment they send vanilla gpus with better coolers to the reviewers.


----------



## funkysourav (Aug 6, 2010)

tkin said:


> I would if I had no other choice, I'll rather have a new GPU rather than a faulty one that I need to repair myself.
> First of all the warranty would've been void, and second as I said different bin of cards require different amount of voltages to run, usually it varies by a slight amount but some fail to run in normal voltage conditions, these chips should be discarded but guess what palit might've done.
> Also it didn't look like a Thermal paste issue, also note here palit put a warranty void sticker on top of one of the heatsink screws, which I am happy to say XFX does not, so there you go, I can change the themal compound of my HD5850 without warranty getting void. The rma center says card doesn't crash, you're ok, to hell with them.
> 
> ...


how could the warranty been voided
if you flashed the bios?
it was palit on the first place recommending the users to get their bios flashed to the new ones to reduce temps...
btw,
dont worry about physx
gtx 460 was just enough to run some dx11 titles
if you turned on physx , the performance would've suffered terribly..
dx11 has provisions for its own physics engine(open source maybe)
the first implementations can be seen in 2011 2nd quarter
so physx is just a dead man walking

but all in all hd5850 and hd 5770 are now the way to go for us in this price range!!!
the only thing you'll miss is CUDA(since you work with it)
tessellation,ati cards have only light tesselation(enables some serious terrain details)

overall you are now in a more comfortable spot with HD5850!!!
it runs cooler,more silent ,less power,less noise
and more oc'ing headroom!!


----------



## tkin (Aug 6, 2010)

funkysourav said:


> how could the warranty been voided
> if you flashed the bios?
> it was palit on the first place recommending the users to get their bios flashed to the new ones to reduce temps...
> btw,
> ...


No, no, the Palit OFFICIAL VGA BIOS(with updater) that was released for the GTX460 series due to overheating is refusing to update the bios for both mukherjee and my GTX460 sonic(says not needed), its not working, so if all else failed I would've flashed mukherjee's BIOS into mine using 3rd party tools, wait, palit is crap in one more department, and that's software support 

BTW I don't work with cuda, i use some cuda apps like corecodec and such, I don't miss PhysX, turn on PhysX in Metro 2033 and GTX480 cries out, my GTX460 was a puny puppy, physx is a fail, but its supported on consoles so it'll stay for some time but apart from some broken glass/cloth/spiderweb its all just gimmick, I always had to turn off physx due to the overhead it produces.


----------



## funkysourav (Aug 6, 2010)

hey if you miss Physx that much,
you can always use the 9800gtx+ you have with you,
to act as a physx card..
and the 5850 will act as the renderer
provided that you have a second pcie slot
and extra power from psu..

---------- Post added at 10:45 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:44 PM ----------




tkin said:


> BTW I don't work with cuda, i use some cuda apps like corecodec and such, I don't miss PhysX, turn on PhysX in Metro 2033 and GTX480 cries out, my GTX460 was a puny puppy, physx is a fail, but its supported on consoles so it'll stay for some time but apart from some broken glass/cloth/spiderweb its all just gimmick, I always had to turn off physx due to the overhead it produces.


you're absolutely right on point


----------



## tkin (Aug 6, 2010)

funkysourav said:


> hey if you miss Physx that much,
> you can always use the 9800gtx+ you have with you,
> to act as a physx card..
> and the 5850 will act as the renderer
> ...


I have one frigging PCIe slot, so no CF for me, also if an AMD GPU is detected nVidia disables PhysX on secondary nVidia card(eg-9800GTX+), so no go there, this card is just a backup.


----------



## funkysourav (Aug 6, 2010)

^^^
here's your answer
How To: Run PhysX in Windows 7 with ATi Cards - Overclock.net - Overclocking.net


----------



## Revolution (Aug 7, 2010)

I told u all before that I will never buy Palit anymore.....


----------



## topgear (Aug 7, 2010)

*tkin* - I was worried about the high temp of palit gtx 460 from before and glad to know that you've gotten a better one now - HD5850 congrats!

BTW, did you returned that GTX 460 to she shop - what did you say to them - just a little bit curious to know 

@ *funkysourav* - thanks for the links


----------



## funkysourav (Aug 7, 2010)

^^^
@topgear
no problem mates 
just make sure you guys register in
overclock.net
it is a warehouse of knowledge in latest hardware modding and troubleshooting
i have made a profile yesterday,
and believe me i am repenting that i didn't visit the site before :-O


----------



## tkin (Aug 7, 2010)

topgear said:


> *tkin* - I was worried about the high temp of palit gtx 460 from before and glad to know that you've gotten a better one now - HD5850 congrats!
> 
> BTW, did you returned that GTX 460 to she shop - what did you say to them - just a little bit curious to know
> 
> @ *funkysourav* - thanks for the links


Well, said blah blah heating etc, begged a bit, the XFX hd5850 was sitting in the shelf there and showed no sign of selling(been there from last month), so got it for 1k extra(lets think of it as a restocking fee), should've got it in the start, but that 1k hit will keep me away from Palit(and possibly nVidia) gpu for a long long time, too bad new egg like shops aren't here that allows return of products upto 30 days and get refund, but STAY AWAY FROM PALIT, in guru3d benchmark it touches 79c on load and thats in a ac room(25c amb), no wonder it hit 90c here, my HD5850 hits 90c with 50% fan speed, ramp it to 70% and it gets in 75c range, thanks to the massive copper heatpipe cooler and the vapor-x like cooling system(fan in middle rather than at end), the fan blows into the GPU chip directly.

---------- Post added at 09:42 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:24 AM ----------

PS, I'm not the only one, look here: Palit GTX 460 Sonic - Overheating Issue - Guru3D.com Forums
More to crop up soon, this chips have issues at low voltage so palit and other vendors presumably upped the voltage but palit put a crap cooler to save money, the reference cooler has a heatpipe based design so its more costly, so if you get a good bin you're good to go but if you get a bin that need high voltage you're screwed.


----------



## topgear (Aug 8, 2010)

yep, _revolution_ first warned us about the heating issue of palit GTX 460 by posting the link to the guru3d review and after seeing that I concluded the two brands you should stay away for a GTX 460 is plait and zotac.


----------



## Faun (Aug 8, 2010)

i m getting msi cyclone soon


----------



## funkysourav (Aug 8, 2010)

ichi said:


> i m getting msi cyclone soon



if you want to go for gtx460,
dont hurry yet
MSI has THE same Twin Frozr II treatment for GTX 460 lined up!!
it is due to be released this month !!
they even coaxed 1ghz stable on air with this card!!
MSI GeForce GTX 460 HAWK gets uncovered - reaches 1 GHz !
the price may be similar to that of a stock HD5850


----------



## Faun (Aug 8, 2010)

^^cool. I plan to buy in sep.


----------



## coderunknown (Aug 8, 2010)

but its better to have a card that have a full cover. not semi one like Cyclone or Twin Frozer II heatsink. cause hot air isn't thrown out of cabby by the card itself. in case of tkin's card, now the hot air leaves the cabinet & so his card runs at much lower temperature.


----------



## funkysourav (Aug 8, 2010)

Sam.Shab said:


> but its better to have a card that have a full cover. not semi one like Cyclone or Twin Frozer II heatsink. cause hot air isn't thrown out of cabby by the card itself. in case of tkin's card, now the hot air leaves the cabinet & so his card runs at much lower temperature.


sounds a logical theory,
but you have to give evidence to back it up!!


----------



## coderunknown (Aug 8, 2010)

funkysourav said:


> sounds a logical theory,
> but you have to give evidence to back it up!!



no evidence or link to back up my claim. cause reviews are done in open table tops or some open cabinets (Antec Skeleton) along with AC on. so a open or semi covered graphics card have full advantage here. suck in cool air. & throw it out. the hot air will rise up. so the card runs at 70-75 degree. whereas a fully covered card, due to its design (the fan & shound) will not be able suck in lots of air (or if it does will make sound like a loose fan). this is exactly what we see/read in reviews. be it anandtech, tom's hardware, Guru 3D, or any other site.

ok now this what happens in real. typical Indian condition. 30degree C or above. cabinet with bad ventilation (how many have cabinet with proper or good airflow?). card is upside down (the fan facing down. in reviews, fan is sideways) so if theres no side fan or even if there is, the card gets less fresh air. the card cools itself. but again cause of cramped cabinets, most of hot air circles around the card itself, rather than rising up. now think cooling a card that runs at well over 100degree with 50-60 degree C hot air? what result will you get? same as the Palit. now replace the card with the XFX one. central fan position & full shound. the card sucks in air from the fan & also near the power connector (theres a small gap) & throws out through the large vent at back. now cause most hot air out of the cabinet, card as well as processor runs cooler. 

PS: if you need claim, i think theres nothing better than to compare tkin's present & last card.


----------



## funkysourav (Aug 8, 2010)

Sam.Shab said:


> card is upside down (the fan facing down. in reviews, fan is sideways)
> PS: if you need claim, i think theres nothing better than to compare tkin's present & last card.



hmmm
i didn't know that the fan can be set sideways,
it should always be upside down!!!

it is wrong to come to this conclusion based on tkin's system!
hd5800 series are cool and quiet performers
whereas fermi is an overheating overconsuming bunch(but they perform better )
it has got nothing to do with the form factor of the card!!


----------



## tkin (Aug 8, 2010)

funkysourav said:


> hmmm
> i didn't know that the fan can be set sideways,
> it should always be upside down!!!
> 
> ...


Well what he is trying to point out is absolutely right, let me explain the scenario in detail.

Review environment: Open case, the motherboard lies flat on the table(over a soft anti-static plate), the ambient is usually 20-25c(or lower), also the CPU either uses liquid cooling or high performance air cooler(in all reviews you can see this), motherboard is high end sometimes with copper heatpipe based cooling, the SMPS is kept away from the system, all the heat generated by the SMPS never reaches the system.


Typical home user(india): Closed cabby, poor airflow, ambient is 30c+(here it reaches 35-38c in summer), cpu uses stock cooler so heat dumped in cabby, SMPS in system so some heat affect the components, now add to that optical drives and HDDs also generating heat and obstructing airflow you get a pretty hot cabby.

Now, if your card dumps the heat in the cabby it affects all the components along the card(the GPU draws max power among all components), this is what palit or msi GTX460 does, to remove this heat you'll need a bottom mount fan(most high end cases have these) and set it to exhaust, also a side fan near the GPU that draws in fresh air can help a lot.

My cabby is a cheap one, so no bottom fan, side intake helps lower the temps a bit, but a fully internal exhaust GPU will heat up my cabby and the internal components too much(eg MSI cyclone, palit GTX460).

PS: You can get a rough idea from my system because in reviews GTX460 temps are actually in line with HD5850 temperatures, the new GF104 cheap is a lot cooler, yet it heats up like hell due to a faulty bios in my case.


----------



## funkysourav (Aug 8, 2010)

^^^^
hmmm!!!
you've got me thinking!!
sammy's points are valid indeed!!
i am at a fix now,
considering the indian summers,
what should i get now!!
should i get an msi reference hd5770 or hawk(which costs 300Rs extra)
the cabinet will be CM Elite 310(includes only one exhaust fan)
should i consider nzxt gamma(which isn't available)?
or add a high speed 120 mm non led fan near pci slot and front of cabby?(which adds another 500Rs to the setup)
but don't seem to reduce temps at all(as evident from Mukherjee's post in GTx 460 dicussion
@tkin
what temps are you getting at load now?


----------



## tkin (Aug 8, 2010)

funkysourav said:


> ^^^^
> hmmm!!!
> you've got me thinking!!
> sammy's points are valid indeed!!
> ...


This is with 1hr of BFBC2 maxed out.
*img94.imageshack.us/img94/6278/20100808123210.jpg

But note a few things, first is that my GPU cooler dumps most of the heat outside(confirmed by placing hand near the vents), second is my fanspeed is only at 33%, I can get this to 70% and go down to 75c load or lower, but with a non reference GTX460(msi cyclone/hawk) the first option is unavailable so your temps will not just be higher but also your internal components will suffer from that heat.

Your best bet is to get a cabby with a bottom mount fan and set it as exhaust so that it dumps the hot air outside that generate from you GPU, like the CM Elite 430, its 2.8 k now.


----------



## topgear (Aug 9, 2010)

But I think it's better to keep the bottom fan as intake and the top fan as exhaust as hot air is lighter than cold air and always goes upwards - ( note I'm not a science student )


----------



## Faun (Aug 9, 2010)

^^right, it doesn't take to be Einstein 

Btw I keep my computer open.


----------



## asingh (Aug 9, 2010)

^^
Then all exhaust / intake theories are moot....! For you..!


----------



## funkysourav (Aug 9, 2010)

but i am still wondering about sammy's theory that
reference 5770 is more suited to Indian conditions than non reference partially shrouded ones like msi hawk
due to the fact that reference card dumps the heat outside whereas Hawk and Vapor-x models dump it inside,
thus increasing the ambient temps inside the cabby!!
does this mean we go for Non Referance model only if we have a plethora of fans inside our cabby and
referance if we don't?
i haven't found a single topic in the internet supporting his theory


----------



## topgear (Aug 10, 2010)

From personal experience I've seen cards with reference " closed box " type coolers heats up much as compared to cards with non reference partially shrouded coolers.

Remember HD 4580 with reference coolers and non reference coolers.

Why ATI and Nvidia always use Boxed type coolers in their high end gpus - those gpus are meant to be mounted in a good cabinet with good airflow.

*www.guru3d.com/imageview.php?image=22128

*www.guru3d.com/imageview.php?image=20599

*img638.imageshack.us/img638/5586/dsc01475rk.jpg

*img808.imageshack.us/img808/504/dsc01478u.jpg

*img801.imageshack.us/img801/1738/dsc01481.jpg

posted the last 3 images from tkin's post


----------



## funkysourav (Aug 10, 2010)

^^^^^
hmm @topgear
was thinking the same thing
but the question was which would perform better in a typical indian gaming system

(read=CM310,1 120mm exhaust fan included,2x120mm intake fans)
or(NZXT gamma with only 1 included fan, cause ran out of budget for more fans)

that is Box type reference exhausts the heated air out of cabby
while non reference msi exhausts inside the cabby
(read=CM310,1 120mm exhaust fan included,2x120mm intake fans)
or(NZXT gamma with only 1 included fan, cause ran out of budget for more fans)


----------



## Faun (Aug 10, 2010)

asigh said:


> ^^
> Then all exhaust / intake theories are moot....! For you..!



I still have a pic of my bare system, will post soon


----------



## topgear (Aug 11, 2010)

funkysourav said:


> ^^^^^
> hmm @topgear
> was thinking the same thing
> but the question was which would perform better in a typical indian gaming system
> ...



Use the CM Elite 310 cabby or you can always take the fans from the CM elite 310 and fit them into your NZXT gamma.

closed box type rear exhaust cards will heat up much but will keep your other components cool - read cpu, mobos etc.

partially shrouded coolers will dissipate some of the heat inside of the cabby and raise the cpu temp by 2-3 deg but on the other hand will keep the gfx card more cool.

Do keep in mind it also depends upoin the GPU itself too as not all gpus consume same amount of power and don't generate same amount of heat.

If you want to use a HD5770 like card inside a CM elite 310 like cabby then I think it's better to get cards like MSI HAWK.

One best trick to lower your system and the gpu temp is place a 80 mm fan in exhaust mode at the back side of the cabby - remove all the rear expansion plates of the cabby to do so.


----------



## funkysourav (Aug 11, 2010)

topgear said:


> Use the CM Elite 310 cabby or you can always take the fans from the CM elite 310 and fit them into your NZXT gamma.
> 
> closed box type rear exhaust cards will heat up much but will keep your other components cool - read cpu, mobos etc.
> 
> ...


i haven't bought my system yet
the dealer is taking unnecessarily long sourcing the parts
especially the graphics card and psu
but that's okay, i don't mind waiting a little

i was contemplating whether to go for CM elite 310 or NZXT Gamma

if i get cm310 without plexi window@1.6k ,
i will have 500 bucks to spare
 to get 2 120mm fans(front and side intake)
 and there's 1 exhaust fan included in 310

however if i get Gamma@2.3k(scarcely available)
 i wont have enough left for extra fans


----------



## tkin (Aug 11, 2010)

If you buy HD5770 then be warned about the issues that you may face.


----------



## Zangetsu (Aug 11, 2010)

tkin said:


> If you buy HD5770 then be warned about the issues that you may face.



not to worry..the 5770 cards manufactured after Feb2010...r less prone to 
the gray bug....


----------



## tkin (Aug 11, 2010)

KaranTh85 said:


> not to worry..the 5770 cards manufactured after Feb2010...r less prone to
> the gray bug....


Yet a bunch of posts about HD5770 bugs are cropping up everywhere, its always a gamble with HD5xxx cards, mine was non reference version and said ver 3.1 on the box, but it had that issue(although sometimes I feel that I've never tested the issue thoroughly and sent away a perfectly fine card, the guys there said this is the first HD5850 that was being rma'd(and only one HD5770 had been rma'd so far), maybe msi kombustor killed my card?? Gonna stay away from kombustor and furmark from now on.


----------



## asingh (Aug 11, 2010)

It was working fine before you ran Kombustor and Furmark..?


----------



## tkin (Aug 11, 2010)

asigh said:


> It was working fine before you ran Kombustor and Furmark..?


Yes, it was actually fine before running kombustor in that blasted unlock power draw mode, I played about 2hrs of Metro 2033 and Just cause 2 maxed out, played another hour of crysis warhead and also ran 30 mins of furmark in xtreme burning mode and such, ran occt for 30 mins no issue, that blasted kombustor killed my card, never run kombustor in an ati card with unlock power draw, all the people in different forums are saying this but I overlooked it, damn msi.


----------



## asingh (Aug 11, 2010)

What is Kombustor actually..?


----------



## funkysourav (Aug 11, 2010)

@tkin
:no:
you shouldn't have used extreme burning mode dude
nor the unlocked power mode
it is clearly written in EVGA forums 


			
				Evga said:
			
		

> Question / Issue
> 
> Does EVGA recommend using the “Unlock power draw” button?
> 
> ...



that's what killed your card maybe


----------



## Faun (Aug 11, 2010)

^^MSI's software utility to tweak graphics card.


----------



## asingh (Aug 11, 2010)

funkysourav said:


> @tkin
> :no:
> you shouldn't have used extreme burning mode dude
> nor the unlocked power mode
> ...



Does this unlock mode pour in more vCore to the chip..? How it calculates it..?


----------



## funkysourav (Aug 11, 2010)

asigh said:
			
		

> Does this unlock mode pour in more vCore to the chip..? How it calculates it..?


yes the Kombustor is mainly a tool to determine the max juice you can get out of your card
but here's the catch
Ati has already determined the maximum safe oc levels of each card
that is the max vcore that can be reached is fixed generally
and not available for end user(who must feel very brave) tweaking

however MSI has produced the Kombustor based on furmark
to be appealing to extreme enthusiast overclockers as well
thus the "unlock power draw" workaround
while Kombustor has become a huge favourite with benchers
it is not recommended for us


this is all i could gather about Kombustor
while this is a nifty little tool in expert hands no doubt,
it can wreak havok in the hands of a curious and ill informed user
people have actually killed their cards for no reason at all!!
this is just too much of a power and responsibility
use it with care and discretion folks!!

repeated use of Kombustor stress testing for no reason at all it seems is
a big NO NO!!

@asigh
i have come across many forums like OVERCLOCK.NET and GURU3D
related to the use of this tool
but i can't simply cut through the tech jargon
please help us setting a few guidelines to use this tool safely!!


----------



## coderunknown (Aug 11, 2010)

topgear said:


> partially shrouded coolers will dissipate some of the heat inside of the cabby and raise the cpu temp by 2-3 deg but on the other hand will keep the gfx card more cool.
> 
> Do keep in mind it also depends upoin the GPU itself too as not all gpus consume same amount of power and don't generate same amount of heat.
> 
> If you want to use a HD5770 like card inside a CM elite 310 like cabby then I think it's better to get cards like MSI HAWK.



no. not always. if the card dumps heat in the cabby & again uses the hot air. card will suffer too. but best bet is:

CM 310 + MSI HAWX + 2*120mm intake & a fast 120mm exhaust. using a shouded card good only if cabby got very bad ventilation or just 1 or no fan.



topgear said:


> One best trick to lower your system and the gpu temp is place a 80 mm fan in exhaust mode at the back side of the cabby - remove all the rear expansion plates of the cabby to do so.



is it possible? if yes holes have to drilled in the rear of the cabby isn't?



funkysourav said:


> i haven't bought my system yet
> the dealer is taking unnecessarily long sourcing the parts
> especially the graphics card and psu
> but that's okay, i don't mind waiting a little
> ...



get Elite 310. & spend the rest of the money in cooling. Gamma will bring you looks & better cable management, but without extra fans & a hot card inside, its nothing more than a pressure cooker.



ichi said:


> ^^MSI's software utility to tweak graphics card.



nope. MSI AfterBurner is used for tweaking cards. Kombustor is used to check for stability after OC of cards.


----------



## funkysourav (Aug 11, 2010)

asigh said:
			
		

> Does this unlock mode pour in more vCore to the chip..? How it calculates it..?


yes the Kombustor is mainly a tool to determine the max juice you can get out of your card
but here's the catch
Ati has already determined the maximum safe oc levels of each card
that is the max vcore that can be reached is fixed generally
and not available for end user(who must feel very brave) tweaking

however MSI has produced the Kombustor based on furmark
to be appealing to extreme enthusiast overclockers as well
thus the "unlock power draw" workaround
while Kombustor has become a huge favourite with benchers
it is not recommended for us


this is all i could gather about Kombustor
while this is a nifty little tool in expert hands no doubt,
it can wreak havok in the hands of a curious and ill informed user
people have actually killed their cards for no reason at all!!
this is just too much of a power and responsibility
use it with care and discretion folks!!

repeated use of Kombustor stress testing for no reason at all it seems is
a big NO NO!!

@asigh
i have come across many forums like OVERCLOCK.NET and GURU3D
related to the use of this tool

but i can't simply cut through the tech jargon
please help us setting a few guidelines to use this tool safely!!


----------



## asingh (Aug 11, 2010)

The basics of overclocking are this....

1. You increase the clock and memory speeds and run the stress test.
2. If (1) is fail then you increase vCore.
3. Run (1) again.

Now from what I read about Kombustor [KB] it is JUST a stress testing tool. It will not automatically increase voltages. It can be used in conjunction with MSI After burner [MAB]. So you use MAB to make hardware changes and then use KB to test it. So how can KB kill your card...? It is just like any other Furmark  -- but has a furry MSI logo instead of the standard Furmark doughnut. Now if someone has raised the voltages too much, then if they run KB, yes it will / could / might kill the card. But is this the fault of KB...? Hardly, since the user increased the vCore. OCCT does the same, just stresses the GPU or CPU, which ever one chooses, or the whole system.

Correct me if wrong.


Also Tkin, do not take this wrong. But why were you trying to OC a brand new card. You quite well know that it takes a while to get a VGA up and optimized for the system (read stable). So many drivers, BIOS setting, matching it to the system OC. Once stable then OC should be attempted. I use a combination of Rivatuner+Furmark to OC my GPUs and it seems fine.


----------



## arnavk007 (Aug 11, 2010)

my observation

all nvidias are bloody hot pc friers including my lappie's geforce 7400


----------



## Psychosocial (Aug 11, 2010)

Never EVER buy anything from Rashi. Those guys are effing cheaters! 

1) My 8800GT died so I sent it for replacement and they sent me an old 8800GTS 640MB
2) That 8800GTS died in 3 days
3) It was gone fore replacement since 2 and a half weeks
4) They sent me a...wait for it...a 8400GS in the place of that!! WHAT THE **** ?

Right now my dealer has called up Rashi and is talking with them so now am waiting to get what I am gonna get. Never buy from Rashi.


----------



## tkin (Aug 11, 2010)

funkysourav said:


> yes the Kombustor is mainly a tool to determine the max juice you can get out of your card
> but here's the catch
> Ati has already determined the maximum safe oc levels of each card
> that is the max vcore that can be reached is fixed generally
> ...


From my experience the safest route to take kombustor is to make sure not to check the unlock power draw button but here's the thing, GPUs are designed to throttle when overheated, so how come my card died? Shouldn't it throttle first?

---------- Post added at 07:23 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:16 PM ----------




asigh said:


> The basics of overclocking are this....
> 
> 1. You increase the clock and memory speeds and run the stress test.
> 2. If (1) is fail then you increase vCore.
> ...


Well, I was trying to see whether I could hit 800mhz without tweaking the vCore as I can't change it(no voltage tweak), anyways when you run furmark what settings do you use? I ran furmark with my 9800GTX+ with xtreme burning mode turned on and 16x msaa and it did not cross 80c, also the card ran fine, wth did amd put in their HD5850 series anyway?

I noticed something unusual though, when it was crashing with Kombustor/OCCT I tried to test oc using amd over-drive and it oc'ed to 765/1030 from 725/1000 and was still going and did not crash or show signs of flicker, I turned it off then but it looked like it could go higher. Also slowing down to 700/900 didn't help my cause so maybe something was wrong with my driver installation that the card was falling back to 2d mode in 3d, should've done a clean install.

---------- Post added at 07:26 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:23 PM ----------




Psychosocial said:


> Never EVER buy anything from Rashi. Those guys are effing cheaters!
> 
> 1) My 8800GT died so I sent it for replacement and they sent me an old 8800GTS 640MB
> 2) That 8800GTS died in 3 days
> ...


A 8800GTS is a hell lot slower than the 8800GT not to mention it consumes more power. They should get you atleast a 9800GT or even a 8800GTX(if you game at high resolutions).

8400GS? Really? That's like crap, how old was your 8800GT? When my friend's 1.5yr old 8800GT died they gave him a better one(8800GT, this one had a full shroud), i which city are you in?


----------



## Psychosocial (Aug 11, 2010)

tkin said:


> From my experience the safest route to take kombustor is to make sure not to check the unlock power draw button but here's the thing, GPUs are designed to throttle when overheated, so how come my card died? Shouldn't it throttle first?
> 
> ---------- Post added at 07:23 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:16 PM ----------
> 
> ...



They sent an 8800GTS 640MB again... had an arguement and sent it again. Said I want a 8800GT back. Let's see.

Am from Rajkot in Gujurat though I don't think cities make that much of difference.

And yeah, the 8800GTS wasn't booting because of PSU overload.


----------



## tkin (Aug 11, 2010)

Psychosocial said:


> They sent an 8800GTS 640MB again... had an arguement and sent it again. Said I want a 8800GT back. Let's see.
> 
> Am from Rajkot in Gujurat though I don't think cities make that much of difference.
> 
> And yeah, the 8800GTS wasn't booting because of PSU overload.


That's the least you should get, the 8800GTS 640mb is damn power hungry, if they give you a 8800GTS 512 mb you should take it, the 8800GTS 512mb is based on the G92 core(8800GT) but has 128 shaders, like my 9800GTX+. It will be an upgrade.


----------



## Psychosocial (Aug 11, 2010)

tkin said:


> That's the least you should get, the 8800GTS 640mb is damn power hungry, if they give you a 8800GTS 512 mb you should take it, the 8800GTS 512mb is based on the G92 core(8800GT) but has 128 shaders, like my 9800GTX+. It will be an upgrade.



I know that. Actually I felt happy when I saw the 8800GTS but then I read the '640MB' and I was like meh . Damn Rashi. Never buying from them again!


----------



## tkin (Aug 11, 2010)

Psychosocial said:


> I know that. Actually I felt happy when I saw the 8800GTS but then I read the '640MB' and I was like meh . Damn Rashi. Never buying from them again!


And here I was feeling bad about getting my card from akshay and not from rashi, I thought rashi was better, seems they are just as crap as everyone.

PS: Did they send you a new card in a sealed box? or just open card?


----------



## asingh (Aug 11, 2010)

tkin said:


> From my experience the safest route to take kombustor is to make sure not to check the unlock power draw button but here's the thing, GPUs are designed to throttle when overheated, so how come my card died? Shouldn't it throttle first?


Yes it ideally should throttle. But you probably had a botched driver installation, so the throttle triggers/process never kicked in. That is why I asked why you OC'ed a brand new card. Even if you were not increasing the vCore the throttle process would have saved the card -- but it did not. As usual OC is a risky business.



tkin said:


> anyways when you run furmark what settings do you use? I ran furmark with my 9800GTX+ with xtreme burning mode turned on and 16x msaa and it did not cross 80c, also the card ran fine, wth did amd put in their HD5850 series anyway?


Honestly, I never play to much around with the Furmark settings. This is what I do.

1. Launch the EXE.
2. Choose stability.
3. Choose full screen - 1920 x 1080.
4. Run it.

Believe me this test will stress the GPU like no other game. It is totally synthetic. No need to play around with MSAA or Xtreme burning mode. If you system / VGA sub system can pass this test 15-20 minutes you are good to do. This will generate 10-15C more of heat on your accelerator then any game will ever. 



tkin said:


> I noticed something unusual though, when it was crashing with Kombustor/OCCT I tried to test oc using amd over-drive and it oc'ed to 765/1030 from 725/1000 and was still going and did not crash or show signs of flicker, I turned it off then but it looked like it could go higher. Also slowing down to 700/900 didn't help my cause so maybe something was wrong with my driver installation that the card was falling back to 2d mode in 3d, should've done a clean install.


You had probably all ready killed it using OCC/KB/Furmark. Just one was not stressing it enough. Just remember to have the system stable at least for a month -- before attempting any type of OC. Be it CPU and/or graphics. Its tempting, but prevention beats the cure, and the boring RMA wait.


----------



## tkin (Aug 11, 2010)

asigh said:


> Yes it ideally should throttle. But you probably had a botched driver installation, so the throttle triggers/process never kicked in. That is why I asked why you OC'ed a brand new card. Even if you were not increasing the vCore the throttle process would have saved the card -- but it did not. As usual OC is a risky business.
> 
> 
> Honestly, I never play to much around with the Furmark settings. This is what I do.
> ...


Next time I'll just never run the power viruses, I guess the same, the throttling never kicked in, I have had a little problem with driver installation in the start, also it could be faulty sensor from the start, after getting the rma back I'll just play games and that's it, no more oc'ing till I get a job and earn for myself, now gotta find that control system book 

Now just and endless wait for the rma.


----------



## asingh (Aug 11, 2010)

^^
Let me know which ever accelerator you get. Can help you with drivers....!
Enjoy.


----------



## tkin (Aug 11, 2010)

asigh said:


> ^^
> Let me know which ever accelerator you get. Can help you with drivers....!
> Enjoy.


Ok, thanks for the support, anyway I'm gonna buy a new case soon.

---------- Post added at 11:33 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:05 PM ----------

For anyone wishing to buy a *HD5850* look what happened to mine, this is a great gpu and I won't outright declare it as faulty but you'll have to gamble with it, there is a slim chance that it might go bust, like mine did, here's a video I recorded showing mine going bust in crysis warhead, I gave it for rma.

[youtube]8ruR4HUWw_c[/youtube]

*It is NOT a "must not buy," but it might go bust if you run furmark/kombustor, stay away from those utilities.*


----------



## topgear (Aug 12, 2010)

Sam.Shab said:


> no. not always. if the card dumps heat in the cabby & again uses the hot air. card will suffer too. but best bet is:
> 
> CM 310 + MSI HAWX + 2*120mm intake & a fast 120mm exhaust. using a shouded card good only if cabby got very bad ventilation or just 1 or no fan.
> 
> ...



I also think CM Elite 310+MSi HD5770 HAWK will be the best combo.

I tried to say that if someone is not able to cut round shape holes then they should just remove those expansion slot covers from the cabinets back side and place a 80 mm fan there as exhaust and trust me it will pull out all the heat generated by the gpu.

BTW, I've used MSi afterburner and Kombuster and had bad experiences with it.

Since then I always use FVGA precision - I know it's for nvidia cards only but it always gets the job done


----------



## Psychosocial (Aug 12, 2010)

tkin said:


> And here I was feeling bad about getting my card from akshay and not from rashi, I thought rashi was better, seems they are just as crap as everyone.
> 
> PS: Did they send you a new card in a sealed box? or just open card?



Nah they gave it in a box. Right now I got both the 8800GTSes boxes .


----------



## metalhead (Sep 1, 2010)

My "hardware you Should not buy list"..
1)hardrive casings.....the adapter will die within days......
2)nokia 5130 express music......all sets that i have come across have internal memory issues....


----------



## coderunknown (Sep 1, 2010)

hardware casing from good brands last longer. if brought for 150-200 bucks will surely have problem.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Sep 1, 2010)

metalhead said:


> My "hardware you Should not buy list"..
> 1)hardrive casings.....the adapter will die within days......
> 2)nokia 5130 express music......all sets that i have come across have internal memory issues....



i have 5130. its giving absolutely no problems.


----------



## metalhead (Sep 2, 2010)

you are one lucky guy........!!!!


----------



## acewin (Sep 2, 2010)

what internal memory issue ??
I bought it for my sis, once it gave some problem and just needed formating of the mobile as sound was not coming. I have seen that in E63 also, but do not think it was a big issue. what gave your problem ??

---------- Post added at 11:31 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:28 PM ----------

@sam I have a casing for DVD burner its adapter worked very well I bought another casing and I use its adapter to run both of them now. First one was fro gemini another one from zippy, both cost me 700 bucks each


----------



## Psychosocial (Sep 3, 2010)

I have a 5130 in my home since it came out. Never had a problem . I used it myself for around 7 months.


----------



## coderunknown (Sep 3, 2010)

acewin said:


> @sam I have a casing for DVD burner its adapter worked very well I bought another casing and I use its adapter to run both of them now. First one was fro gemini another one from zippy, both cost me 700 bucks each



DVD burner casing? for the first time i heard that. i never knew such casing existed too.


----------



## Faun (Sep 3, 2010)

^^if you want to use it as an external one.


----------



## coderunknown (Sep 3, 2010)

ok got it now. thanks for giving me that extra bit of "gyan".


----------



## Revolution (Sep 7, 2010)

Never but any fcking Palit video card.
Fcking Palit sells damage and dispute cards in sealed packets.....
And I will never buy anything from M.D.Computer and Tirupati Kolkata......


----------



## Piyush (Sep 7, 2010)

^^wot hpnd?
did u again bought some palit crap?


----------



## Revolution (Sep 7, 2010)

Nope.
It is that card,totally dead now.
Tirupati has refused for RMA.


----------



## Revolution (Sep 29, 2010)

Seagate HDD service in Kolkata:


Yesterday went to Seagate service center.
Took more that 2 hours to submit a HDD.
And u must have to register for warranty service.
Then they told me they will send SMS at least after 7-10 days.....
And the bad thing is they told me they will repair my HDD even they will find any bad sector.
But,Samsung is better.
Two years ago I took my my HDD with bad sectors and they replace that on the spot.
They only took serial no. and ask my name and contact no.
Took less than 1 hour for whole process.

I will never buy never buy Seagate again if they don't replace with new one in sealed pack.
Better I will buy Samsung or WD HDD.
Though I have no experience about WD HDD......


----------



## keith_j_snyder2 (Sep 29, 2010)

Revolution said:


> Seagate HDD service in Kolkata:
> 
> 
> Yesterday went to Seagate service center.
> ...



Welcome to the ASC (Anti Seagate Club)!


----------



## Zangetsu (Sep 29, 2010)

@Revolution: Buy Samsung or WD.....seagate is not recommended.....
my Samsung IDE 40GB is still runing well since 2004....


----------



## Revolution (Sep 29, 2010)

I could not find any Samsung cos of fcking dealers who love to fck Seagate all the time...


----------



## coderunknown (Sep 29, 2010)

is Hitachi out of business? not seen anyone recommend (or say anything about) it since a long time. Samsung HDDs runs really cool.


----------



## ico (Sep 29, 2010)

Debates about Hard Drive companies is redundant, imho.

Everyone faces every kind of problem with each and every HDD company...whether it is the RMA process or something else.


----------



## pulkitpopli2004 (Sep 29, 2010)

hmmm well what wud u suggest either go for 2*500GB or 1TB HDD... are there high failure rate these days, n lose huge chunk of data due to crash.??


----------



## Piyush (Sep 29, 2010)

2*500gb is safe


----------



## pulkitpopli2004 (Sep 29, 2010)

does dat method also affect the speed and performance >> using 2 HDD>.


----------



## Piyush (Sep 29, 2010)

not actually


----------



## Revolution (Sep 30, 2010)

No company can't guaranty about the life of HDD that does not mean they can't guaranty about their RMA process ?
So,we should trust those company who provide good warranty and RMA without giving too much trouble.....


----------



## ajayritik (Sep 30, 2010)

Guys sorry for posting here. I have C2Duo 2.13 and a 1 GB RAM. Will my rig support 1 TB Internal HDD. Currently using 60 GB IDE HDD.


----------



## quad_core (Sep 30, 2010)

ajayritik said:


> Guys sorry for posting here. I have C2Duo 2.13 and a 1 GB RAM. Will my rig support 1 TB Internal HDD. Currently using 60 GB IDE HDD.




Yes , it will


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Sep 30, 2010)

Sam.Shab said:


> is Hitachi out of business? not seen anyone recommend (or say anything about) it since a long time. Samsung HDDs runs really cool.



my fathers lappy is running with 250gb of hitachi nicely


----------



## coderunknown (Sep 30, 2010)

yes in lappy & server i seen hitachi but in the desktop market i hardly came across any Hitachi in last 1yr.


----------



## Revolution (Oct 1, 2010)

May be the reason for that the dealers r not interested in Hitachi or Samsung.
Like u can't find any Gigabyte,Asus,Zotac card so easily.
But market flooded with cheap fcking Palit and XFX.....


----------



## Tenida (Oct 1, 2010)

Xfx totally a crap company....my xfx 8600gt is just rma from rashi peripheral...earlier my card has overheating problem but they saying the card is ok.Totally a bad experience from Rashi.I will never buy anything that distributed by rashi peripheral.


----------



## Tenida (Oct 1, 2010)

Asus also making fully faltu motherboard now a days that are distributed by rashi peripheral...


----------



## Revolution (Oct 2, 2010)

amartya87 said:


> Xfx totally a crap company....my xfx 8600gt is just rma from rashi peripheral...earlier my card has overheating problem but they saying the card is ok.Totally a bad experience from Rashi.I will never buy anything that distributed by rashi peripheral.



I have no experience with XFX RMA or Rashi.
Cos my old three XFX cards never failed.
Even 5 years old XFX 5200 still working great which I gave to my friend.
May be these days XFX are not making quality product like past.
My brother's XFX card is 3 years old and still working like a charm.....


----------



## Tenida (Oct 2, 2010)

Actually also my old xfx fx5200 also working till date.
They are good in old days but now its history.
My friend xfx ati 5570 died after 3 days of use.
Also if xfx is good brand but when it fails you will not get good after sales service from Rashi peripheral.Every customer in rashi periperiral telling that they are given a faulty motherboard in exchange of earlier defective unit.They are not solving problem of the customer.Then why we will buy such a brand.
They are treating customer like hell.....do not buy anything that distributed or serviced by Rashi peripheral


----------



## Tenida (Oct 2, 2010)

Logitech product that distributed and service by neoteric information Ltd i s good.My 1 year old speaker logitech x210 died and replaced by new unit by neoteric after 1 month they also informed me by phone that your unit has just arrived.Good service..


----------



## topgear (Oct 3, 2010)

Yep, that's an example of good service.


----------



## Revolution (Oct 3, 2010)

Where is Neoteric Information Ltd ?


----------



## Tenida (Oct 3, 2010)

Near Saboo computer actually same building.They distribute Acer(Accessories),Alcatel Lucent,Apple(Desktops, Laptops, Servers, Storage and Software), Avocent,Benq,Brother( Multi Function Printers (Laser and Inkjets),Dell,Edimax,Gigabyte(motherboard),GE,Hitachi(harddisk),Imation.Iomega,Kigston,lacie,lenova,Logitech(Keyboards, Mice, Gaming Devices, Webcams, Speakers and Headphones),Matrox,Mcafee,Msi,NEc,Numeric(ups),NEC,Samsung,Umax,Wacum,Western digitall,Wipro


----------



## Tenida (Oct 3, 2010)

My logitech mk250 wireless keyboard and mouse also distributed/service by Neoteric.*www.neoteric.co.in is their website.


----------



## Revolution (Oct 3, 2010)

amartya87 said:


> Near Saboo computer actually same building.They distribute Acer(Accessories),Alcatel Lucent,Apple(Desktops, Laptops, Servers, Storage and Software), Avocent,Benq,Brother( Multi Function Printers (Laser and Inkjets),Dell,Edimax,Gigabyte(motherboard),GE,Hitachi(harddisk),Imation.Iomega,Kigston,lacie,lenova,Logitech(Keyboards, Mice, Gaming Devices, Webcams, Speakers and Headphones),Matrox,Mcafee,Msi,NEc,Numeric(ups),NEC,Samsung,Umax,Wacum,Western digitall,Wipro


Very nice info.

Thanks...


----------



## Tenida (Oct 3, 2010)

mention not


----------



## Tenida (Oct 3, 2010)

How about ur palit 9600 gt did tirupati...have take ur card?


----------



## .--=pro[X]YCON=--. (Oct 4, 2010)

Are Zotac cards not good? Coz I am planning to buy one.!Should I avoid Zotac?


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Oct 4, 2010)

^^who told you that?
zotac are one of the best performers!!


----------



## .--=pro[X]YCON=--. (Oct 4, 2010)

Thanks for input


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Oct 5, 2010)

you are welcome


----------



## Piyush (Oct 5, 2010)

zotac are famous to have one of the best built quality 
also they come at reasonable price


----------



## topgear (Oct 6, 2010)

Zotac is just EVGA on price diet - IMO


----------



## tkin (Oct 7, 2010)

topgear said:


> Zotac is just EVGA on price diet - IMO


I doubt that, although I have not used a zotac myself but seen one up close at my friend's, I used to have a EVGA 9800GTX+ and its build quality was beyond groovy, zotac, um... not so much, but its better that the el cheapo de crapo company called palit, EVGA just launched GTX460 FTW with clock speed @ 850MHz and memory @ 1GHz, the same as the fastest palit sonic edition with much better binned chips(resulting in the delay in release of these cards as they physically checked each chip, palit just upped the clocks as much as they can without checking, resulting in my card running @ 1.3v  ) and awesome build quality, wish tirupati would stock it.


----------



## Tenida (Oct 7, 2010)

Palit bulid quality is pathetic.


----------



## Tenida (Oct 7, 2010)

My 8600 gt running like a car that is out of charged battery you have to push with great energy to start the card same case happening with my gfcard i have manually spin the fan to run properly.


----------



## Revolution (Oct 7, 2010)

amartya87 said:


> How about ur palit 9600 gt did tirupati...have take ur card?



Refused by both of then Tirupati and M D Computer.....


----------



## vwad (Oct 15, 2010)

amartya87 said:


> My 8600 gt running like a car that is out of charged battery you have to push with great energy to start the card same case happening with my gfcard *i have manually spin the fan to run* properly.



LOLz  Really ?


----------



## jeetu (Oct 18, 2010)

All OEM Dvd drives , new Samsung ones are worst. Where are the days of boxset dvd drives gone ?


----------



## toad_frog09 (Oct 19, 2010)

vwad said:


> LOLz  Really ?



.
.
I too had same problem with my granpa's 8400gs.
.
And if cursing and fingering distributors and crappy companies (which, allow me to add is what this page is filled with) is your (@:all) way to help people know 'hardware you should not buy', then hey, count me in.


----------



## Krow (Oct 19, 2010)

My old GeForce 6600 had high temps. Found that the fan had to be manually spun for it to start, then it would continue running.  That was a three year old card though.


----------



## happy17292 (Oct 19, 2010)

KaranTh85 said:


> @Revolution: Buy Samsung or WD.....seagate is not recommended.....
> my Samsung IDE 40GB is still runing well since 2004....



mine 80GB samsung is also running fine since 2004. and 20GB maxtor since 2000


----------



## sanudigit (Oct 22, 2010)

Guys
Beware of any HP LAPTOP having Nvidia graphics card. Earlier in 2007 they had a issue where Laptops with Nvidia 8400M Gs had this overheating problem which later fries the motherboard. But all the laptops manufatured in those years are still moving in lot of stores in the market . Specially the motherbords which HP is reportedly using in other Lappy Configuration. One of my friends had his lappy fried just after the 1 year warranty. Bad Luck. Rs 40000/- down the drain.
Anyways if anybody knows some inherant and global defects in Laptops they can share . Before blowing away thousands of Rs people can at least think and take decision


----------



## funkysourav (Oct 22, 2010)

^^^
not just HP
the problems were present in Apple Macbooks with Nvidia GPUs too
leading to overheating
fried laptops
Server Gravy
and many such overcooked dishes

so finally Apple had a tiff with the Chef(Nvidia) and ditched it for ATI GPUs in 2010(presently AMD)


----------



## topgear (Oct 26, 2010)

Now I understood why we should not buy XFX 8600GT - my comment : ****ing bad after sales service by rashi :

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/hardware-q/133296-graphic-card-warranty-problem.html


----------



## funkysourav (Oct 26, 2010)

^^i thought you had a 9600gt


----------



## coderunknown (Oct 27, 2010)

^^ he have 9600GT. maybe 8600GT for a 2nd PC or so.


----------



## topgear (Oct 27, 2010)

^^ yep - you are right sam.


----------



## prateekag4u (Nov 20, 2010)

Samsung Mobile Phones... Though cheaper but starts posing problems after few months... reboots frequently


----------



## Rohan_B (Dec 13, 2010)

iPhone Owns!!


----------



## systechsolution (Jan 3, 2011)

*Samsung Products*
Once I Had Given Them My Monitor To Repair In Warranty They Theft My Stand Of The Monitor... When I Visited To Recollect It I Asked Them About The Stand So They Said That You Haven't Given Us And They Haven't Mentioned On The RMA Challan Also... There Was Huge Discussion About My Stand In Samsung Service Center And Finally I Was Left Without Stand... Till Date My Monitor Is Without The Stand... Samsung SyncMaster 793s 17" CRT Monitor...

Address Of Service Center: Samsung Service Center. Lamington Road, Opposite Minerva Cinema, Mumbai


----------



## thetechfreak (Jan 14, 2011)

LG-air conditioners

bought an ac last year(1.5 ton split)..remote sensor needed to be changed 2 weeks of purchase..then after a month..and at frequent intervals this became routine..all changes and replacement were free

Winter sets in and by Summer gurantee is over..first hot day and ac doesnt switch on..damn! Had to get sensor changed 3 more times at rs 450 each time and had called regional head office..they promised it wont become bad..just things were becoming a little better,another problem

Water started seeping in interior..I registered 7-10 complaints and each time guys from service would just clean air filter and problem persiste..

I sent email to lg india head regarding problems and that will never buy lg products again..within 10 days guys from customer care showed up,thoroughly cleaned ac and problem was fixed!

so try to stay away from lg ac's!


----------



## sakumar79 (Jan 14, 2011)

^^^ Actually, customer care of most products in India is like that - which is why I prefer to call it "customer scare" instead... If you try to politely point out the problem, nobody listens... You have to shout at your loudest voice in the right direction to be heard... Similar incident for me with Whirlpool Washing Machine recently and many other products over the years...

On a side note, my uncle has an LG AC for a few years without having faced problems...

Arun


----------



## thetechfreak (Jan 15, 2011)

^ maybe I might had received a defective unit..now it works fine


----------



## d3p (Jan 28, 2011)

Never ever think of buying a MTS blaze or Tata Broadband Connections.


----------



## noob (Jan 28, 2011)

Any Nokia phone...uber slow


----------



## thetechfreak (Jan 28, 2011)

which phone u talking about? Nokia phones are BY FAR THE MOST RELIABLE In the country


----------



## sanoob.tv (Feb 5, 2011)

yestrday i bought a "zebronics portable laptop cooling pad" for my hp pavilion dv6,
Laptop Accessories - Portable Laptop Cooling pad NC 500.

well  i could say i lost my money,more like wasted it.eventhough u can fix the fans in 3 positions,in my laptop the main heat is from the graphics card and u cannot set the fans in a way that the fans are below the top leftmost corner of the laptop where the graphics card is,the only way i was able to make the laptop sit on the cooler was by fixing it in the middle.where there is no need for cooling

*picasaweb.google.com/lh/photo/usXUg75z1r4EZPVrd-KgsA?feat=directlink


----------



## rockfella (Feb 5, 2011)

Good to stay away from most Indian brands/high-end phones/apple.


----------



## Zangetsu (Feb 23, 2011)

Seagate HardDrives for their pathetic RMA


----------



## pauldmps (Feb 23, 2011)

rockfella said:


> Good to stay away from most Indian brands/high-end phones/apple.



Why high-end phones & Apple ?

I would warn to stay away from some of Nokia's S40 phones (3110c, 5130XM & 7210). These phones are poorly built & the software has too many bugs. Music player not responding & frequent hangs are common.

The X2, C3 etc. are however OK.


----------



## sujeet2555 (Mar 6, 2011)

sakumar79 said:


> ^^^ Actually, customer care of most products in India is like that - which is why I prefer to call it "customer scare" instead... If you try to politely point out the problem, nobody listens... You have to shout at your loudest voice in the right direction to be heard... Similar incident for me with Whirlpool Washing Machine recently and many other products over the years...
> 
> On a side note, my uncle has an LG AC for a few years without having faced problems...
> 
> Arun



totally agree with what you said about customer care or scare may be.if we make list now of the companies or products that we should not buy,most brands will fall under in this list.
my seagate hd and lg writer got replaced but it took about one month.my lg monitor get fixed that took about a week and then they give me another power cable [poor black ] instead of my original one [sturdy one].


----------



## tkin (Mar 6, 2011)

I don't know what happened to you guys, but in kolkata I got my Seagate hdd replaced 4 times and the longest it took was 5 days(once it got replaced in just 3 days), maybe seagate service is different here.


----------



## rajsujayks (Mar 13, 2011)

Very true about 8600GT... I guess the chipset in itself is plagued by over heating... Mine ran for ~3 years at 86°-92°C before it went kaput...! But it served in the performance department...


----------



## tkin (Mar 14, 2011)

stay away from Nokia 5800 or any other 5800 clones(just stay away from Symbian), my Nokia phone automatically formats the memory card when it detects memory corruption(which in turn is caused by the phone, specially by the media player, when calls come in), one moment you have 1000 songs, next moment you have 60, I had to listen to 60 songs over and over in hyderabad as most of my songs got deleted in the first day, will never ever buy a nokia phone.

---------- Post added at 12:53 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:52 PM ----------

Also stay away from any Zebronics products(except cabinets), like headphones(2 months) etc.


----------



## Zangetsu (Mar 14, 2011)

tkin said:


> stay away from Nokia 5800 or any other 5800 clones(just stay away from Symbian), my Nokia phone automatically formats the memory card when it detects memory corruption(which in turn is caused by the phone, specially by the media player, when calls come in), one moment you have 1000 songs, next moment you have 60, I had to listen to 60 songs over and over in hyderabad as most of my songs got deleted in the first day, will never ever buy a nokia phone.



Buddy..upgrade the firmware...its virus problem


----------



## tkin (Mar 14, 2011)

Zangetsu said:


> Buddy..upgrade the firmware...its virus problem


Done that dozens of times, its a "feature": nokia 5800 automatically formats memory card - Google Search

Symbian S60 cannot have any true virus's, the os does not let complete control unless the os is homebrewed, mines not.


----------



## d3p (Mar 14, 2011)

@tkin : Take a full phone memory backup & hand it over to Nokia Care. Ask them to update the firmware, generally such problems occurs when the firmware is not flashed properly & the same problem i have observed with my phone few years back.

Hope it helps you out.


----------



## noob (Mar 15, 2011)

Using Galaxy S and on 2.2.1 Froyo (with 2.3 coming next month) = Happy Me


----------



## tkin (Mar 15, 2011)

d3p5kor said:


> @tkin : Take a full phone memory backup & hand it over to Nokia Care. Ask them to update the firmware, generally such problems occurs when the firmware is not flashed properly & the same problem i have observed with my phone few years back.
> 
> Hope it helps you out.


Will do, anyway will they charge for this?? My phone's out of warranty.


----------



## d3p (Mar 16, 2011)

@tkin: i hope they won't charge you more than 300 bucks.


----------



## MegaMind (Mar 31, 2011)

topgear said:


> Now I understood why we should not buy XFX 8600GT - my comment : ****ing bad after sales service by rashi :
> 
> *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/hardware-q/133296-graphic-card-warranty-problem.html



But when my bro's XFX 8600gt xxx ed died after 2.8yrs i went to Rashi, they simply said they hav to check on that...

After 4 days i called them n they said replacement yet to come...
After a week they called me n asked to pick up th new card...
I thought they would be rude as i heard in forums, but they replaced in jus a week...
Didnt even ask for the bill...

Visible damage was a capacitor blown...


----------



## coderunknown (Apr 2, 2011)

topgear said:


> Don't know about other but personally I've never faced a single bug with AMD or even Nvidia drivers - each and every version has worked flawlessly so far and I don't know if that counts me as a fanboy for both campaign or not



while playing COD MW2 & Black Ops my driver gave problem. only these 2 games. maybe its a driver problem. it says Catalyst driver stopped responding. & sometimes PC restarts (MW2).



tkin said:


> Now the question is what are you smoking? 5770 sells @ 6k, and you want a card twice as fast as that for 5k? Genius.


----------



## thetechfreak (Apr 13, 2011)

Sam I think the problems you faced in Call of Duty is problem on the part of the game.

Have read in many webpages that Black ops specially has serious issues of lag even in i7 pc's with nvidia card.


----------



## newway01 (Apr 19, 2011)

Let me add some of my hardware experience too:

*Seagate Sata Hard Disks* - Will take our data and run to Bahamas. I have 3 of them sitting on garage trash and 2 more inside my PC waiting to be kicked out. If you care for your data, then never ever buy a Seagate disk..period..

*iphone series* - overpriced and too much hype.

*Odyssey* and similar weight-less PSU's <-- TERMINATORS of our Rig. Atleast buy a CM starting series or Seasonic ones. 

*Photon+ Broadband Connection* - Can u call it a Broadband???

*XFX Nvidia 6200LE AGP Card* - A toaster inside your PC!!! I think this model is not in sale anymore. However those who got it are trying to get rid of it on ebay and everywhere. Even if someone offer it for Free, never touch that card.

more stuffs running thru my mind...maybe later..


----------



## mitraark (Apr 19, 2011)

I thought Seagate was the most trusted brand for SATA HDDS [ except for a bad batch of 1 TB Barracudas ]


----------



## Zangetsu (Apr 19, 2011)

newway01 said:


> *Seagate Sata Hard Disks* - Will take our data and run to Bahamas. I have 3 of them sitting on garage trash and 2 more inside my PC waiting to be kicked out. If you care for your data, then never ever buy a Seagate disk..period..



 pathetic seagate


----------



## R2K (Apr 21, 2011)

newway01 said:


> Let me add some of my hardware experience too:
> 
> *Seagate Sata Hard Disks* - Will take our data and run to Bahamas. I have 3 of them sitting on garage trash and 2 more inside my PC waiting to be kicked out. If you care for your data, then never ever buy a Seagate disk..period..
> 
> ...



Is that true?...OMG i got one 450 watts odyssey PSU 2 days ago.....as there was no other brand available at that shop


----------



## yamanjain (May 4, 2011)

Stay away from Canon Laser MFPs. My experience : Canon Laser MFP (All In One) 4350. Mine went bad within 18 months of usage. I had paid around 16K while buying this device as I wanted one with an ADF (Automatic Document Feeder). The ADF is just there for namesake and its painfully slow. If you really have some bulk photocopying to do, you need to look at Rs. 50K+ devices instead.

Also this model in particular seems a very sloppy build. First, it started giving a "System Error - 225" and hanged completely but this was fixed by simply restarting the device. Then the frequency of this error started increasing. Google search told me that it could be fixed by a firmware upgrade from the official website, but this did not work. Imagine my surprise when on taking it to them, the service center people told me that the scanner lamp was gone and I need to pay 6K + labor charge to get it fixed.

I have 5 printers in my SOHO, all laser. All the others are Canon LBP 2900B and HP 1020s. These smaller devices have much higher workload (200 prints a day) on them and never went bad. This particular printer had about 15 prints and about 2 scans a day, and the scanner lamp was hardly used. Despite it being the most expensive and having the highest rated duty cycle, it was the 1st one to go bad.

Mind you, the whole device was working perfectly after a simple restart (how on earth was that possible with a bad scanner lamp). I even asked the Canon people that if the scanner lamp was bad then at least I should be able to use it as a printer, but apparently its not possible. It feels as if Canon has knowingly inserted this problem into this device which activates like a time bomb immediately after the warranty gets over (which is only 12 months), or maybe they failed to recall a very faulty set of devices with bad quality scanner lamps.

My advice and what I have done: Trash this MFP. Instead buy a brand new Canon 2900 LBP (very good model and saves you from the crappy Canon Scanner lamp) + HP deskjet 1050. (Rs. 6000 + Rs. 3100 = Rs. 9100).


----------



## thetechfreak (May 4, 2011)

yamanjain said:
			
		

> Stay away from Canon Laser MFPs.


Thanks a lot for sharing your experience


			
				 newway01 said:
			
		

> Photon+ Broadband Connection - Can u call it a Broadband???



 It is probably slowest broadband in India.
My cousins have this and the top speed they get when they download a file is 6 kbps.
Not reccomended to anyone. Strictly stay away.


----------



## LoBo (May 21, 2011)

Seagate 2.5" internal hard drives for Laptops... I just bought one yesterday... didnt come to life at all... exchanged it today, it's wakes up when it wants to, else i get a message 'no boot device found, Please insert a boot disk'....


----------



## MegaMind (Jun 29, 2011)

The Most ****ing KB i ever used... 

*Logitech KB120*


----------



## Tenida (Jun 29, 2011)

^^ what happened?


----------



## MegaMind (Jun 30, 2011)

Tenida said:


> ^^ what happened?



Issues with key sequence.... Cant use 'down'+'right'+any other key in fifa 11....

Also in PS2 emulator cannot use the same while playin smackdown Pain... 

Driving me crazy... 

When contacted logitech support, they said this key sequence wont work in k120....


----------



## MohsinMan99 (Aug 26, 2011)

So, why the hate for Seagate HDD's? I never bought them but thought of buying those Barracuda one's as they seem "cheap".


----------



## MegaMind (Aug 26, 2011)

^^Using Seagate HDDs w/o any issues... 
500GB 7200.12 - 2yrs old,
160GB 7200.10 - 3.5yrs old..


----------



## Revolution (Aug 27, 2011)

Logitech Mouse sucks big time.
Both mouse got same problem R button stop working and L buttons not working properly.
My bro's 2 Mouse gone under a year of use.
He use mouse heavily cos he use to play MMORPG all the time.
Worst thing is I lost the Bill both time and could not RMA those even I heard they got 3 years of warranty


----------



## Faun (Aug 27, 2011)

MegaMind said:


> The Most ****ing KB i ever used...
> 
> *Logitech KB120*



Same keyboard here, it doesn'
t register 3 key presses for certain keys.


----------



## ysmonyog (Sep 11, 2011)

*Lenovo Netbook ; Ideapad S10-3C *
Three Keyboards changed within 8 months of purchase.


----------



## d6bmg (Sep 11, 2011)

^^ Wow, that's terrible quality of service.


----------



## vidhubhushan (Sep 20, 2011)

i too am using 2 seagate hdds - one 500gb n other 160gb both approx 3.5 years old and both are working damn fine.
500gb one had some bad sector that i detected within an hour and got the replacement in 2 hours


----------



## kapilove77 (Sep 22, 2011)

WD are better i guess.


----------



## Nipun (Sep 22, 2011)

Revolution said:


> Logitech Mouse sucks big time.
> Both mouse got same problem R button stop working and L buttons not working properly.
> My bro's 2 Mouse gone under a year of use.
> He use mouse heavily cos he use to play MMORPG all the time.
> Worst thing is I lost the Bill both time and could not RMA those even I heard they got 3 years of warranty


Well My cousin using a Logitech mouse from 2 years and has not faced any problem till now! My brother also uses a logitech mouse(k/b-mouse combo) and has not faced any problem(7months) and I have also not faced any problem(3 months )...


----------



## drost77 (Sep 26, 2011)

Got my first seagate 20GB in 2000, seagate 250GB in 2005 and seagate 1TB in 2007. All are 100% efficient as of today. Perhaps I was extra lucky!?


----------



## rajnusker (Oct 22, 2011)

Seagate drives works fine for me, never had an issue. I trust them more than WD. 5 years ago I bought one of the Hitachi Deskstar 80GB hard drive, power on time was more than 3 years, recently found it dying slowly.


----------



## Skyh3ck (Oct 31, 2011)

Seagate HDD are worst..... As per my experience.......

Switched to WD and they are really great... No issue so far.....

Even samsung is good but not seagate.....


----------



## Revolution (Oct 31, 2011)

I agree. 
But,Samsung were better.....


----------



## d6bmg (Oct 31, 2011)

Samsung HDDs are more costly than seagate. IF anyone have good budget, then they should go for WD cavilar black hdds.


----------



## Sarath (Nov 1, 2011)

My 40gb Seagate died 1week before its warranty expired. Second one 80gb due to static or spike. Third one 1TB still going strong. They have served me well so far. 

Btw 1TB costs a bomb these days


----------



## sukesh1090 (Nov 1, 2011)

i got good experience with samsung service.around two months before my samsung 500GB HDD(5400RPM,16 MB cache,1.5GB/s) went kaput so i gave it for replacement without a bill,as i had lost it.after a week i got it back as it is and the reason was the serial was not matching but in samsung website,when i checked the warranty it was showing i am having warranty till 2013.so i called them,they told me to mail someone and i did that.then only i thought that i lost my HDD and i will never get their reply for mail but i was wrong i got the mail back on the next day morning itself,saying i can claim the warranty.so i gave it back to replacement.after three week or so i got my new HDD and it was 1000GB,7200RPM,32MB cache,3GB/s speed.hurray


----------



## 008Rohit (Nov 18, 2011)

Never Buy Frontech/iBall/Intex etc PSUs.

TechnoCrat at Chadni forced me to buy a Frontech case + PSU and it killed my MoBo within 15 days. Got a replacement from Intel and now using a Corsair PSU. 

My Seagate 500 - 7200.12 drive is performing well so far. 

Also never buy these Frontech mATX cases. Very poor airflow.


----------



## ico (Nov 18, 2011)

008Rohit said:


> Never Buy Frontech/iBall/Intex etc PSUs.
> 
> TechnoCrat at Chadni forced me to buy a Frontech case + PSU and it killed my MoBo within 15 days. Got a replacement from Intel and now using a Corsair PSU.


hi there.

Can you please also post this over here: *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/power-sup...89-power-supply-blacklist-thread-newbies.html


----------



## The Sorcerer (Nov 18, 2011)

008Rohit said:


> TechnoCrat at Chadni forced me to buy ....


If anyone forces you, simply walk out!!! There are many shops where THAT came from. You're here in the forums and there's guides that are practised by others and it works. The more you let such people "force" you the more they'll be encouraged to do so. You and only you can stand for yourself.


----------



## 008Rohit (Nov 18, 2011)

ico said:


> hi there.
> 
> Can you please also post this over here: *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/power-sup...89-power-supply-blacklist-thread-newbies.html



Done!


----------



## d6bmg (Nov 18, 2011)

008Rohit said:


> Never Buy Frontech/iBall/Intex etc PSUs.
> 
> *TechnoCrat at Chadni forced me to buy a Frontech case + PSU and it killed my MoBo within 15 days.*



That's unbelieveable. Next time, just walk out of such shop. There are many alternatives in GC Avenue.


----------



## coolsunny (Jan 17, 2012)

newway01 said:


> Let me add some of my hardware experience too:
> 
> *Seagate Sata Hard Disks* - Will take our data and run to Bahamas. I have 3 of them sitting on garage trash and 2 more inside my PC waiting to be kicked out. If you care for your data, then never ever buy a Seagate disk..period..
> 
> ...



Seagate 500GB 7200.11  few drives are defective. Mine one failed after using 2 years; not even recognized by any bios. though I have recovered it. My another WD Essential 500GB external also failed; got RMA though. So it's always better to back up important data.


----------



## Nithu (Jan 18, 2012)

coolsunny said:


> Seagate 500GB 7200.11  few drives are defective. *Mine one failed after using 2 years; not even recognized by any bios. though I have recovered it.* My another WD Essential 500GB external also failed; got RMA though. So it's always better to back up important data.



Mine also died after 1 year, i bought it in the year 2008. There are some important files in it. Is there any way to recover it?


----------



## OSxSnowLeopard (Jan 18, 2012)

Yes data recovery companies can help you with that, but it's very costly. They charge according to the size of drive not according to the amount of data you want only. If go to proper and good data recovery company they will charge around 20k+ atleast for 350gb drive. Only approach data recovery company when you have very critical data in your drive.


----------



## coolsunny (Jan 18, 2012)

Nithu said:


> Mine also died after 1 year, i bought it in the year 2008. There are some important files in it. Is there any way to recover it?



I'm done it my self. .  I've upgraded the firmwire after that. My drive is little noisy after the recovery, don't know the reason. I'm providing you the links. 
Fixing a Seagate 7200.11 Hard Drive using DKU-5 Cable | How To...

I've commented there as sunny. Please follow them. Also let me know if it is working.


----------



## coderunknown (Jan 18, 2012)

enough talking. production of 7200.11 drives have stopped already & replaced .12 series drives. even those will be replaced soon i guess. 

time for this thread to rest in peace.


----------

